# Everything Dessert Related



## Howard

After viewing all the delicious meals in the "Red Meat" thread, Over here, you can post or comment on all the after dinner desserts you can think of. From cakes, pies, ice cream, cookies or just whatever you like.









How about a delicious hot apple pie right out the oven?


----------



## Fading Fast

Good thread idea Howard - and I'm with you on the hot apple pie.

Tonight, for dessert, we'll be having this beauty - a simple yellow cake with chocolate frosting that my girlfriend baked:


----------



## Peak and Pine

Old Maine treat, string pie.

No doubt you've noticed when disrobing a banana that there are slender banana strings down the side. Don't toss them. Depending on how often a banana is eaten, the average person will accumulate enough strings to make a pie after about 40 years.

Worth waiting for though. Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Good thread idea Howard - and I'm with you on the hot apple pie.
> 
> Tonight, for dessert, we'll be having this beauty - a simple yellow cake with chocolate frosting that my girlfriend baked:
> View attachment 32100


Did you have whipped cream on top?


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> Did you have whipped cream on top?


We did not - it didn't need the kick, it was simple and perfect.


----------



## Howard

A pie which I never heard of before, Piggy Pie.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> We did not - it didn't need the kick, it was simple and perfect.


Sometimes I like whipped cream on top.


----------



## Howard

Who wants a piece of an atomic bomb?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 32107


That ain't a dessert.


----------



## Oldsarge

Heck it ain't! Port is sweet and blends beautifully with the salty umami of the Gorgonzola. Don't knock it 'til you try it. You put cheddar on apple pie, don't you?


----------



## SG_67

Oldsarge said:


> You put cheddar on apple pie, don't you?


I think cheddar on apple pie is a wonderful combo, but you'd be surprised at how many people are mystified by the combo. Mind you, these are the same people who love the idea of a fried chicken and waffle "mash up" though it's been a staple in some communities for decades.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 32107


I had about all my stomach and liver could handle in Burgundy.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Fried chicken and waffles are wonderful, though I prefer putting chicken gravy on the waffle instead of the usual maple syrup.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Now that's the way a person should eat 'chicken and waffles.' Also the chunks of baked chicken should be mixed in with the gravy! Yum.


----------



## Fading Fast

SG_67 said:


> I think cheddar on apple pie is a wonderful combo, but you'd be surprised at how many people are mystified by the combo. Mind you, these are the same people who love the idea of a fried chicken and waffle "mash up" though it's been a staple in some communities for decades.


Cheddar on apple pie is, IMHO, a classic.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Heck it ain't! Port is sweet and blends beautifully with the salty umami of the Gorgonzola. Don't knock it 'til you try it. You put cheddar on apple pie, don't you?


No frankly I've never in my lifetime put cheddar on apple pie, I've always topped it with whipped cream.


----------



## Howard

SG_67 said:


> I think cheddar on apple pie is a wonderful combo, but you'd be surprised at how many people are mystified by the combo. Mind you, these are the same people who love the idea of a fried chicken and waffle "mash up" though it's been a staple in some communities for decades.


I understand the sweet and saltiness combo but to me I've never had it together for dessert.


----------



## Howard

How about a scrumptious chocolate chip cookie pie?


----------



## Oldsarge

One of the best! And if you make it with coconut sugar, I can eat it.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> One of the best! And if you make it with coconut sugar, I can eat it.


I'd rather buy it instead of making it unless My Mother wants the recipe of a chocolate chip cookie pie.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....and add a big dollop of vanilla ice cream to whatever dessert you may choose to double your gastric delight!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> ....and add a big dollop of vanilla ice cream to whatever dessert you may choose to double your gastric delight!


My father practiced a variation on your theme, which is that a scoop (pretty comfortable that man never used the term "dollop" - probably had never even heard it - in his life) of chocolate ice-cream made every dessert that much better. It wasn't until I moved out into the real world that I learned that normal people add vanilla ice-cream or whip-cream to desserts and not chocolate ice-cream.

But, then again, a man forged in the Depression and who had no truck with 1970s culture was quite often (always) out of step with many prevailing norms when I was growing up. I lived in two worlds as a kid: scarred post-Depression seriousness at home / crazy '70s libertinism away from home - :crazy:.


----------



## SG_67

Fading Fast said:


> I lived in two worlds as a kid: scarred post-Depression seriousness at home / crazy '70s libertinism away from home - :crazy:.


So now when you roll a joint, you're careful not to waste anything and recycle what falls out.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> ....and add a big dollop of vanilla ice cream to whatever dessert you may choose to double your gastric delight!


Now I'm feeling hungry for ice cream since it's hot here in New York now.


----------



## Howard

How about some 
*Cinnamon Red Hot Ice Cream? *


----------



## Oldsarge

SG_67 said:


> So now when you roll a joint, you're careful not to waste anything and recycle what falls out.


If I were to partake of the PNW mary-jane culture, I would probably use a pipe. No sense wasting wrappers . . .


----------



## Howard

How about something cold on a hot day?


----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> Heck it ain't! Port is sweet and blends beautifully with the salty umami of the . Don't knock it 'til you try it. You put cheddar on apple pie, don't you?


As a resident of the Dairy State, I will endorse either vanilla ice cream or a big chunk of aged cheddar. *Apple pie without cheese is like a kiss without a squeeze. *


----------



## Howard

Happy Independence Day, here is an American Flag Cake, blueberries are the stars and the strawberries are the stripes, enjoy and eat up!


----------



## Shaver

Key Lime Pie. 

There exists in but few items such a boggling gulf between good and bad as may be encountered amongst key lime pies but when one is fortunate enough to receive a decent example ....... bliss.


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> Key Lime Pie.
> 
> There exists in but few items such a boggling gulf between good and bad as may be encountered amongst key lime pies but when one is fortunate enough to receive a d
> example ....... bliss.


From the archives, but super girlfriend makes an outstanding key lime pie:







ecent


----------



## Dhaller

I haven't had Key Lime Pie in a long, long time. Perhaps I'll seek one out this weekend.

We had a restaurant in Atlanta, many years ago, which was undone by Key Lime Pie. "Hemingways" was the name of the place, and the Key Lime Pie was so renowned that folks would make a special trip just for a slice; the problem was that Hemingways was a *full service restaurant*, yet here it was, occupied by patrons sitting just for a slice of pie. They might have dinner elsewhere (there was a popular eatery called Einstein's right next door - that's still there after thirty years - and there was a pedestrian, Key Lime Pie-fueled funnel from Einstein's to Hemingway's), and then they'd come over for a slice.

A restaurant does not live by pie alone! It proved its undoing.

DH


----------



## Dhaller

On a related note (slightly), a favorite dessert of mine after tucking in to a heavy Italian meal is a light dessert of sorbet or gelato splashed with limoncello.

A favorite family-owned Italian eatery of mine got me started on it; they have a nice, house-made limoncello, and one summer gave me a scoop of lemon sorbet in limoncello, and it was so delicious and refreshing; I've since had several variations on it there.

(Drawing inspiration from this, I sometimes pair vanilla gelato and sake at home in a Japanese take on the treat.)

DH

*I suppose most Italian restaurants are family-owned, but I mention it here because over the years, we've become quite close to the owners, who treat patrons like family. When my wife was in the hospital after the birth of our daughter, they even brought her a dinner (some dishes traditionally-prepared for new mothers in Italy), so she could recover her strength properly! My kind of restaurateurs.


----------



## Shaver

Fading Fast said:


> From the archives, but super girlfriend makes an outstanding key lime pie:
> View attachment 32364
> ecent


Mmmm. 👌

I believe that it is high time that I baked a key lime pie for myself. Please expect pics next week.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> From the archives, but super girlfriend makes an outstanding key lime pie:
> View attachment 32364
> ecent


That looks like a chocolate pie, you sure that's Key Lime?


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> That looks like a chocolate pie, you sure that's Key Lime?


Yes Howard, it has a Graham cracker crust (which is brownish) with a Key Lime filling (which is yellowish). And having eaten it, I can vouch for it being a wonderful Key Lime pie, with no chocolate at all. Hope you had a nice Fourth of July.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Yes Howard, it has a Graham cracker crust (which is brownish) with a Key Lime filling (which is yellowish). And having eaten it, I can vouch for it being a wonderful Key Lime pie, with no chocolate at all. Hope you had a nice Fourth of July.


The picture made it look like it's chocolate covered.


----------



## Oldsarge

That's because you're used to Key Lime pies that have been filled with green food coloring, an anathema to the purists among us. Lime juice is not green. For that matter, ripe limes aren't green either but somewhere along the line some yahoo decided to put green coloring in the pie. Possibly he/she was trying to differentiate it from lemon meringue. One never knows how nonsense gets started.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Mmm. Leftover cherry pie!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Good golly, who ate that first slice! LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Good golly, who ate that first slice! LOL.


The July 4th Pie Brigade.


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> Mmm. Leftover cherry pie!
> View attachment 32375












OR









You're choosing.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Good golly, who ate that first slice! LOL.


Betcha it was you Eagle.


----------



## Oldsarge

Shhhh . . . .


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Just finishing the salad course. The last slice of pie will be shared soon.


----------



## Oldsarge

Rhubarb jam on vanilla ice cream. What else do you need?


----------



## Faust

A small glass of Creme de Menthe is perfect.


----------



## Howard

How about some Ambrosia while listening to Ambrosia?


----------



## FiscalDean

Let's fire things up for dessert.


----------



## FiscalDean

It's finally strawberry season here in northern WI, a classic dessert prepared tableside.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> Let's fire things up for dessert.
> View attachment 32443
> 
> 
> View attachment 32444
> 
> 
> View attachment 32445


I love Cherries Flambe.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

When we lived in Houston we made bananas Foster a lot. It’s been thirty years, and I’m finally ready for more!


----------



## Fading Fast

TKI67 said:


> When we lived in Houston we made bananas Foster a lot. It's been thirty years, and I'm finally ready for more!


The '70s was a heyday of flaming food - Bananas Foster, (Howard's) Cherries Flambe, shish kabobs and Steak Diana - each ablaze in front of any table that ordered one of those.

When you went to a nicer restaurant in the '70s, there where mini fires going on everywhere.

Plus Caesar Salad, if ordered, was usually prepared at the table where the waiter rolled out a waist-high cart with all the ingredients separate - he would then proceed to toss them together (more often than not) with quite a flourish.

There was a lot of theater to eating out back then.


----------



## FiscalDean

Fading Fast said:


> The '70s was a heyday of flaming food - Bananas Foster, (Howard's) Cherries Flambe, shish kabobs and Steak Diana - each ablaze in front of any table that ordered one of those.
> 
> When you went to a nicer restaurant in the '70s, there where mini fires going on everywhere.
> 
> Plus Caesar Salad, if ordered, was usually prepared at the table where the waiter rolled out a waist-high cart with all the ingredients separate - he would then proceed to toss them together (more often than not) with quite a flourish.
> 
> There was a lot of theater to eating out back then.


So true, my undergraduate degree was in Hotel & Restaurant Management. During my summers, I worked in a hotel, splitting my time between the front office and the fine dining restaurant. The restaurant had a maître d that did a number of desserts tableside, most of them of the flaming variety. However, the most popular tableside prepared dessert was the Strawberries Romanoff. Given that most people can't make real whipped cream, I think people enjoyed watching it made right in front of them or maybe it was the addition of booze that didn't have the alcohol burned off in the preparation.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

My “big brother” in college was Tom Guernsey, Alice Waters’ partner in Chez Panisse. No flame involved (other than the burner), but he’d make you a perfect French omelet and a salad at your table. So cool. The perfect light meal.


----------



## Oldsarge

One of our local historic watering holes has one employee who does nothing but make Spanish coffee table side. Flaming alcoholic coffee--and it tastes good, too.

I once had a recipe published in _Sunset_ that involved flaming seasoned pork shoulder with tequila. Be careful doing that . Tequila is far more explosive than brandy.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Your post while gastronomically appealing reminds me of some sage advice I became acquainted with quite awhile back..."one should never, ever pour an alcoholic beverage into any culinary concoction over an open flame!" Doing so could lead to an expanded meaning for the term, "fire in the hole."


----------



## SG_67

Fading Fast said:


> The '70s was a heyday of flaming food - Bananas Foster, (Howard's) Cherries Flambe, shish kabobs and Steak Diana - each ablaze in front of any table that ordered one of those.
> 
> When you went to a nicer restaurant in the '70s, there where mini fires going on everywhere.
> 
> Plus Caesar Salad, if ordered, was usually prepared at the table where the waiter rolled out a waist-high cart with all the ingredients separate - he would then proceed to toss them together (more often than not) with quite a flourish.
> 
> There was a lot of theater to eating out back then.


Don't forget fondue, and swinging!

It actually reminds me of that scene in "The
French Connection " when Popeye is casing the suspects who are having lunch in The Copain.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Your post while gastronomically appealing reminds me of some sage advice I became acquainted with quite awhile back..."one should never, ever pour an alcoholic beverage into any culinary concoction over an open flame!" Doing so could lead to an expanded meaning for the term, "fire in the hole."


Good Lord, no! One removes the concoction from the flame, adds the alcohol (far from any overhead vent!) and then ignites it with a separate match. To do otherwise is risky, really risky. And for anyone silly enough to pour from an open bottle, they get what they deserve.:hidden:


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> When we lived in Houston we made bananas Foster a lot. It's been thirty years, and I'm finally ready for more!


That's delicious.


----------



## Howard

How about a Chocolate Fondue?


----------



## Oldsarge

It needs orange segments.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

The fig harvest has begun!


----------



## Oldsarge

Ah, that's because you're so far south. Mine won't be ripe for another couple three weeks. Anticipation grows!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It needs orange segments.


Will any other fruits work too?


----------



## Oldsarge

I'd stay away from grapefruit.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I'd stay away from grapefruit.


What about grapes and or apple slices?


----------



## Oldsarge

Those work. So do cane berries like Boysens or Logans. And peaches! Ripe peaches/nectarines in chocolate fondue? Decadent!


----------



## FiscalDean

How about a little pear brandy. Now if only I could get the pear out of the bottle.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

FiscalDean said:


> How about a little pear brandy. Now if only I could get the pear out of the bottle.
> 
> View attachment 32536


The opposite of what we called Nui Nui punch in school. "Now if I could only get the Everclear out of the watermelon."


----------



## Troones

I


FiscalDean said:


> How about a little pear brandy. Now if only I could get the pear out of the bottle.
> 
> View attachment 32536


I know a magic trick for that. All you need is a counter top, the bottle itself, a firm grip, and goggles. 
Great thread. I've gained a few pounds just reading through it.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> How about a little pear brandy. Now if only I could get the pear out of the bottle.
> 
> View attachment 32536


Is that an actual drink?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
How did they get the pear into that bottle. I understand the ship in a bottle thing is done by assembling the model one piece at a time, but the pear comes already assembled! :icon_scratch:


----------



## ChrisRS

Howard said:


> Is that an actual drink?


Of course it is, but sometimes known by a different name. I would never drink orange brandy, but Grand Marnier is a habit for me.


----------



## FiscalDean

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> How did they get the pear into that bottle. I understand the ship in a bottle thing is done by assembling the model one piece at a time, but the pear comes already assembled! :icon_scratch:


They tie the empty bottle around the blossom before the pear starts to grow. When the pear is fully developed, they remove the bottle and fill with the brandy.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Is that an actual drink?


It is an actual drink. It's generally served as an after dinner drink. While brandy is usually made with grapes, this is simply made with pears. Some of the more common non - grape brandies are plum brandy (Slivovitz) and cherry Brandy (Kirschwasser). 
















The colonists made brandy with apples. Of course, we could always opt for Goldwasser. Some prefer to wear jewelry made of gold then there are those who like to drink it.


----------



## FiscalDean

Troones said:


> I
> 
> I know a magic trick for that. All you need is a counter top, the bottle itself, a firm grip, and goggles.
> Great thread. I've gained a few pounds just reading through it.


I'm thinking SWMBO would not approve, granite can chip so easily.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ That has Howard written all over it.


----------



## Howard

ChrisRS said:


> Of course it is, but sometimes known by a different name. I would never drink orange brandy, but Grand Marnier is a habit for me.


Can I at least have a cup of coffee as an after dinner drink instead? Brandy will wind up probably keeping me awake.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 32576


Blueberry and Oreo sundae? Is that what it is?


----------



## Howard

How about a Blackout sundae?


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, yeah!


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Blueberry and Oreo sundae? Is that what it is?


Might be a Blueberry and Oreo parfait . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, yeah!


That's really good on a hot day like today.


----------



## FiscalDean

ChrisRS said:


> Of course it is, but sometimes known by a different name. I would never drink orange brandy, but Grand Marnier is a habit for me.


Technically, Grand Marnier is a blend of cognac and bitter orange liqueur.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Can I at least have a cup of coffee as an after dinner drink instead? Brandy will wind up probably keeping me awake.


Interesting, most people would associate coffee after dinner with preventing sleep while brandy would be associated with making people sleepy.


----------



## eagle2250

FiscalDean said:


> They tie the empty bottle around the blossom before the pear starts to grow. When the pear is fully developed, they remove the bottle and fill with the brandy.


An obvious solution for sure, but I must admit that I suspect I would have never figured it out. I have got to put more effort into finding a way to hone my abilities to think out of the box. LOL. Any suggestions?

PS: Thank you, my friend, for the update. I will sleep tonight with my mind more at ease!


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> Interesting, most people would associate coffee after dinner with preventing sleep while brandy would be associated with making people sleepy.


sometimes having a bit too much coffee makes me urinate.


----------



## Oldsarge

My mother was one who couldn't sleep at night without an after dinner cup of coffee. No one understood.


----------



## eagle2250

^^My friend, I envy your Mama's abulity to have coffee with her dinner,
for there are those of us who can't sleep at night if we have but a drop of coffee after 2:00 in the afternoon...bummer!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> My mother was one who couldn't sleep at night without an after dinner cup of coffee. No one understood.


I'm trying to cut down on my caffeine consumption, just having 1-2 cups a day.


----------



## jamieereynoldss

My wife makes a very chocolate fondant with ice cream! Although I like red meat more. She also cooks awesome pudding and cherry pie. But the most delicious is ice cream with whipped cream and raspberries.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Gastronomical decadence...
and then some! I think I put on weight just reading that. LOL.


----------



## Howard

jamieereynoldss said:


> My wife makes a very chocolate fondant with ice cream! Although I like red meat more. She also cooks awesome pudding and cherry pie. But the most delicious is ice cream with whipped cream and raspberries.


Wow, that's a chocolate overload!


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> After viewing all the delicious meals in the "Red Meat" thread, Over here, you can post or comment on all the after dinner desserts you can think of. From cakes, pies, ice cream, cookies or just whatever you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about a delicious hot apple pie right out the oven?


My favorite! I don't have much liking for fancier desserts, especially since an apple pie generally tops all others!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Cut a generous slab of that pie, pair it with a sumptuous scoop of French Vanilla ice cream and drizzle the whole thing with caramel syrup...now that's dessert! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm quite content with a glass of port and a wedge of Gorgonzola . . . and so is my blood sugar!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Cut a generous slab of that pie, pair it with a sumptuous scoop of French Vanilla ice cream and drizzle the whole thing with caramel syrup...now that's dessert! Yum.


Don't forget a cuppa coffee to go with your pie?


----------



## Howard

How about a delicious vanilla cone on a hot day?


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> View attachment 32806
> 
> 
> How about a delicious vanilla cone on a hot day?


As a kid (and to this day), if I'm at a soft-serve ice cream stand or truck, my go to is your picture but with rainbow sprinkles. According to my mother, I loved it when I was four and I can report still loving it at 55.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
It's even better dipped in chocolate or caramel syrup! :amazing:


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, yeah! The chocolate dipped swirly cone was a fixture of my youth. Hard to find in these benighted days, more's the pity.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> It's even better dipped in chocolate or caramel syrup! :amazing:





Oldsarge said:


> Oh, yeah! The chocolate dipped swirly cone was a fixture of my youth. Hard to find in these benighted days, more's the pity.


You guys and my dad would have gotten along as there was almost no dessert, in his mind, that couldn't be improved with a scoop of chocolate ice-cream, a pour of chocolate syrup or a couple of spoon fulls of chocolate sprinkles.

I didn't even know that most people put vanilla ice cream, not chocolate, on pie until I moved out of my house.

I'm a big chocolate fan, but if I'm walking away from an ice-cream truck or soft-serve stand, a vanilla cone with rainbow sprinkles will be in my hand.


----------



## Fading Fast

From the SGF bakery this morning:

*Trāubelestorte - Red Currant Meringue Torte*
A firm pastry shell filled with soft lightly sweetened meringue, ground almond and fresh red currants. Recipe out of "Classic German Baking" by Luisa Weiss















Will be having a piece for lunch shortly - can't wait.


----------



## Oldsarge

The year's first crop of Italian Honey Figs was ready this morning. I shall be stopping off at the store for goat cheese and prosciutto. Gorge!


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> As a kid (and to this day), if I'm at a soft-serve ice cream stand or truck, my go to is your picture but with rainbow sprinkles. According to my mother, I loved it when I was four and I can report still loving it at 55.


I always loved rainbow sprinkles, how about that hard chocolate shell on the ice cream as a topping?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> It's even better dipped in chocolate or caramel syrup! :amazing:


Now you're talking!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, yeah! The chocolate dipped swirly cone was a fixture of my youth. Hard to find in these benighted days, more's the pity.


Aren't there any ice cream trucks that come by your neighborhood?


----------



## FiscalDean

Fading Fast said:


> From the SGF bakery this morning:
> 
> *Trāubelestorte - Red Currant Meringue Torte*
> A firm pastry shell filled with soft lightly sweetened meringue, ground almond and fresh red currants. Recipe out of "Classic German Baking" by Luisa Weiss
> View attachment 32866
> View attachment 32867
> 
> Will be having a piece for lunch shortly - can't wait.


My wife and I spent a couple of weeks touring Germany and discovered a rather delightful habit. Mid afternnon, nearly everyone pauses for coffee and a dessert. Sampled some really great tortes but I dpn't recall seeing the dessert pictured above.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Aren't there any ice cream trucks that come by your neighborhood?


No, because there are hardly any children living in my neighborhood. Besides, the chocolate dipped cone is a fixture of Foster's Freeze, a company that only exists in California.


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> I always loved rainbow sprinkles, how about that hard chocolate shell on the ice cream as a topping?


I am as democratic as can be when it comes to sweets. Growing up, Carvel used to offer a chocolate or strawberry flavored hard shell on its cones, which was always a hard choice to make.



FiscalDean said:


> My wife and I spent a couple of weeks touring Germany and discovered a rather delightful habit. Mid afternnon, nearly everyone pauses for coffee and a dessert. Sampled some really great tortes but I dpn't recall seeing the dessert pictured above.


Sounds like a great time ⇧. I've never been, but my girlfriend has and noted how much she loved the German passion for coffee and cake. We've found some really cool gems in the cookbook noted in my earlier post.


----------



## FiscalDean

Fading Fast said:


> I am as democratic as can be when it comes to sweets. Growing up, Carvel used to offer a chocolate or strawberry flavored hard shell on its cones, which was always a hard choice to make.
> 
> Sounds like a great time ⇧. I've never been, but my girlfriend has and noted how much she loved the German passion for coffee and cake. We've found some really cool gems in the cookbook noted in my earlier post.


I'm going to have to find a copy of that cookbook.

Our tour of Germany was very interesting. We were part of a group of 38. We had one free day in Berlin and we rented a car to drive to the village that shares my family name. That was quite an adventure.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> I am as democratic as can be when it comes to sweets. Growing up, Carvel used to offer a chocolate or strawberry flavored hard shell on its cones, which was always a hard choice to make.
> 
> Sounds like a great time ⇧. I've never been, but my girlfriend has and noted how much she loved the German passion for coffee and cake. We've found some really cool gems in the cookbook noted in my earlier post.


Fading, man I used to love Carvel, It's sad that it went out of business, remember Cookie Puss?


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> Fading, man I used to love Carvel, It's sad that it went out of business, remember Cookie Puss?


I do remember Cookie Puss and Tom Carvel - with his dry voice - advertising him.

I didn't know they were out of business. I'd swear I'd seen their cakes in the supermarket recently.

Are you sure the company is out of business and not just the store(s) in your neighborhood?


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> I do remember Cookie Puss and Tom Carvel - with his dry voice - advertising him.
> 
> I didn't know they were out of business. I'd swear I'd seen their cakes in the supermarket recently.
> 
> Are you sure the company is out of business and not just the store(s) in your neighborhood?


I swear I thought that I heard or read somewhere that Carvel went out of business, maybe I misheard? Maybe it's the stores that I don't see much in my neighborhood.


----------



## Oldsarge

I think it's your stores. They still have an active website.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> I do remember Cookie Puss and Tom Carvel - with his dry voice - advertising him.
> 
> I didn't know they were out of business. I'd swear I'd seen their cakes in the supermarket recently.
> 
> Are you sure the company is out of business and not just the store(s) in your neighborhood?


Thanks for the memories!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I have no idea what these are or where you can get them but . . . I mean, one of those is an entire MONTH'S sugar!


----------



## Oldsarge

Okay, it's a trdelník chimney and it's from Prague. Good thing. That's far enough away I won't have to worry about encountering one at a food cart in Portland.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.
Indeed, we must be saved from our self-made vulnerabilities! But then who wouldn't be sorely tempted by a sugsred cake cone, lined with dark chocolate and filled with a veritable mountain of molten chocolate ice cream? Well, so much for that...it's time for me to saddle up and head off to the local Dairy Queen for a healthy ice cream breakfast! LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL.
> Indeed, we must be saved from our self-made vulnerabilities! But then who wouldn't be sorely tempted by a sugsred cake cone, lined with dark chocolate and filled with a veritable mountain of molten chocolate ice cream? Well, so much for that...it's time for me to saddle up and head off to the local Dairy Queen for a healthy ice cream breakfast! LOL.


My mother hated cooking and was not a morning person, so, growing up, I was allowed to eat anything I wanted for breakfast as long as I got it out, ate it and cleaned it up by myself. Being a boy, I responded accordingly and ate dessert for breakfast my entire childhood. Everything from sugary cereals to left-over cake or ice-cream was fair game. To this day, I can start the day with a piece of cake or some cookies and feel perfectly fine.

Other than the rare exception on a weekend or when my grandmother was still alive and I stayed with her, I ate breakfast alone my entire childhood listening to the news on a 1950s radio we kept in the kitchen. This was the '70s, but the first thing I did when I came into the kitchen in the morning was turn on the radio so that it could warm up while I was getting my big pile of sugar ready to eat  .


----------



## Oldsarge

Mother had a strong nutritional education so while we ate a lot of cold cereal on school days, weekends were for waffles, pancakes with fried eggs on top and sides of bacon or sausage. A couple of times _a year_ Dad would go out for donuts and bring them home. The only exception was if there's been fruit pie for dessert the night before. When that happened it became breakfast. That's one reason I don't try and make pies despite all the fruit that grows in my yard. I can eat a whole pie by myself in about two days!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 32941


I'd love to eat it all but I will save some for another time.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 32942
> 
> 
> I have no idea what these are or where you can get them but . . . I mean, one of those is an entire MONTH'S sugar!


Chocolate ice cream in a big churro? sure looks like it.


----------



## Oldsarge

Chocolate soft ice cream in a hard chocolate _lined_ churro (or funnel cake), I think


----------



## FiscalDean

Let's heat up the ice cream.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> Let's heat up the ice cream.
> View attachment 33259


looks so good Dean.


----------



## Oldsarge

A strawberry baked Alaska. Interesting.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33398


I'm going to assume that's a Snickers pie?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Howard you may be spot-on with your assumption, but I'm guessing that is a French Silk pie, drizzled with caramel.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Howard you may be spot-on with your assumption, but I'm guessing that is a French Silk pie, drizzled with caramel.


and don't forget the whipped cream.


----------



## Oldsarge

Apple Crumb pie


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ you can just tell that will have a real apple flavor and not some canned / processed apple-filling flavor.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ you can just tell that will have a real apple flavor and not some canned / processed apple-filling flavor.


I love the taste of fresh apple flavor in some apple pastries and desserts.


----------



## Howard

How about a "potluck dessert"?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Apple Crumb pie
> 
> View attachment 33531


At once a tempting treat and an arguably cruel gastronomical provocation!  LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Last night I tossed some pitted Rainier cherries in a pan with a splash of water, a splash of Cognac, and a little sugar and let them go about half an hour over very low heat. I used them to top a scoop of vanilla bean ice cream drizzled with chocolate sauce. It was like a Black Forest cake only IMO better.


----------



## Fading Fast

TKI67 said:


> Last night I tossed some pitted Rainier cherries in a pan with a splash of water, a splash of Cognac, and a little sugar and let them go about half an hour over very low heat. I used them to top a scoop of vanilla bean ice cream drizzled with chocolate sauce. It was like a Black Forest cake only IMO better.


In the middle of reading your post, my eye intentionally drifted over to your location as you might have heard a knock on your door if it had read New York City.

Damn that sounds good.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Fading Fast said:


> In the middle of reading your post, my eye intentionally drifted over to your location as you might have heard a knock on your door if it had read New York City.
> 
> Damn that sounds good.


It would be a delight if you or others here were ever to knock!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Truly decadent!


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> It would be a delight if you or others here were ever to knock!


You mean come over your house? I would need to catch a plane to do that, I live In New York and you live in Austin Texas.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Truly decadent!
> 
> View attachment 33626


This need a cuppa coffee.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> You mean come over your house? I would need to catch a plane to do that, I live In New York and you live in Austin Texas.


To borrow a line from rhymin' Paul Simon, hop on the bus, Gus.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> To borrow a line from rhymin' Paul Simon, hop on the bus, Gus.


I don't have the money to travel very far.


----------



## Oldsarge

Something small, for those on a diet.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33711
> 
> 
> Something small, for those on a diet.


Almost looks like a Vermeer still life.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Almost looks like a Vermeer still life.


It almost looks like it's going in my mouth.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Not a drop of custard in16 pages?
Bring on the dark nights and chilly days and something steamed and stodgy for 'afters'.
Baked Rice Pudding with just a little cream on top
Bakewell Tart with a LOT of cream on top
Sticky Toffee Pudding in a puddle of custard and maybe a wee drip of cream too 
Steamed Treacle Sponge with a flow of lava-like golden syrup running down the side.
Panettone and Butter Pudding with Pedro Ximinez soaked dried fruit.
Yorkshire Curd Tart (say that three times fast)


----------



## Oldsarge

You mean something like this?


----------



## Fading Fast

Mr Humphries said:


> Not a drop of custard in16 pages?
> Bring on the dark nights and chilly days and something steamed and stodgy for 'afters'.
> Baked Rice Pudding with just a little cream on top
> Bakewell Tart with a LOT of cream on top
> Sticky Toffee Pudding in a puddle of custard and maybe a wee drip of cream too
> Steamed Treacle Sponge with a flow of lava-like golden syrup running down the side.
> Panettone and Butter Pudding with Pedro Ximinez soaked dried fruit.
> Yorkshire Curd Tart (say that three times fast)


Sure, global peace would be a nice thing, but I see nothing wrong with requesting more custard in the world if the Genie pops out and limits me to only one wish.

Simple is still best, as I'll happily take my custard in bowl with a spoon or in a pie like so:


----------



## FiscalDean

When someone in WI mentions custard, you can be fairly certain it's frozen. It's like ice cream but made with the addition of eggs.


----------



## Fading Fast

FiscalDean said:


> When someone in WI mentions custard, you can be fairly certain it's frozen. It's like ice cream but made with the addition of eggs.
> 
> View attachment 33741


On a road trip, seeing a roadside "Frozen Custard" stand is a guaranteed stop for the Fading Fasts.

Say a sign like this:


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm sure that some time in the future I'll get to WI so I'll keep that in mind . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Sure, global peace would be a nice thing, but I see nothing wrong with requesting more custard in the world if the Genie pops out and limits me to only one wish.
> 
> Simple is still best, as I'll happily take my custard in bowl with a spoon or in a pie like so:
> View attachment 33738


Can't help but wonder if SWMBO's got enough time between now and dinner to bake a custard pie for tonight's desert? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

For the sucrose intolerant:


----------



## Mr Humphries

eagle2250 said:


> Can't help but wonder if SWMBO's got enough time between now and dinner to bake a custard pie for tonight's desert? :icon_scratch:


If you are like me and wonder our loud and often enough somehow..sometimes..magically... It happens. Sometimes I get snark but thems the odds...


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I've eaten sharp cheddar cheese with a slab of apple pie and even with just sliced apples. The experience is generally better when we presume to combine two gastronomical indulgences/threats to our good health! Jeez Louise, now I have a craving for cheese.


----------



## Oldsarge

Cheese, figs, prosciutto and red wine. What a wonderful way to squander an evening!


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Sure, global peace would be a nice thing, but I see nothing wrong with requesting more custard in the world if the Genie pops out and limits me to only one wish.
> 
> Simple is still best, as I'll happily take my custard in bowl with a spoon or in a pie like so:
> View attachment 33738


That looks so scrumptious.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Cheese, figs, prosciutto and red wine. What a wonderful way to squander an evening!


I'd save that for a date.


----------



## Howard

Anyone in the mood for a slice of chocolate layer cake?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I'd save that for a date.


Nope, I'm not going to wait for someone to share it with. I'm gonna indulge myself and later buy some more for a date.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Nope, I'm not going to wait for someone to share it with. I'm gonna indulge myself and later buy some more for a date.


Enjoy.


----------



## Mr Humphries

So...rich fruit (Xmas) cake and a slice of Wensleydale cheese anyone? Until our wedding I was unaware that cheese and fruit cake was a 'Northern' thing with the Kentish/London/US alliance looking askance on its arrival in front of them.i didn't dare mention that we sometimes fry fruit cake if it gets a bit dry, the savages that we are. : )


----------



## Oldsarge

There's hardly anything you do to a fruit cake that won't improve it--flamethrowers, even.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> There's hardly anything you do to a fruit cake that won't improve it--flamethrowers, even.


Have you had one before?


----------



## Oldsarge

Too many times.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> There's hardly anything you do to a fruit cake that won't improve it--flamethrowers, even.


I would agree with you most of the time, but my brother is a dessert chef and he makes an excellent fruit cake, though it may have more to do with the excessive soaking with rum. Topped with some real whipped cream and it can't be beat (at that drunken moment).


----------



## Oldsarge

There is a company in Texas which makes a fruit cake that is heavily packed with pecans. That one I will happily eat. https://www.collinstreet.com/online_bakery_gift/deluxe_fruitcake?previous_url_id=1


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Too many times.


It tastes like a brick.


----------



## Mr Humphries

if your name is Hansel or Gretel....

The mother in law came up trumps for our wedding cake, topped with nuts and preserved and crystallised fruit, full of whisky soaked dried fruit and a lot of ginger for extra pep.
Not too dark or too heavy. I normally make the Xmas cakes for my family but I may just start 'wondering aloud' about the possibility of another of Alison's triumphs appearing this December when I see her next. If anyone fancies an attempt at a rich fruit Xmas cake Delia Smith's Irish Whiskey/Creole Xmas cake recipe is VERY good. Excellent with a Madeira.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Fading Fast said:


> On a road trip, seeing a roadside "Frozen Custard" stand is a guaranteed stop for the Fading Fasts.
> 
> Say a sign like this:
> View attachment 33742


Are you in ATX?!?


----------



## Fading Fast

TKI67 said:


> Are you in ATX?!?


Hi, I'm assuming ATX is Austin TX. If so, no, I just grabbed that pic off the web as a good representation of a classic frozen-custard sign


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Fading Fast said:


> Hi, I'm assuming ATX is Austin TX. If so, no, I just grabbed that pic off the web as a good representation of a classic frozen-custard sign


That's Sandy's, just the other side of Zilker Park from where I live. Awesome burgers, but you must share your fries with the grackles!


----------



## Fading Fast

TKI67 said:


> That's Sandy's, just the other side of Zilker Park from where I live. Awesome burgers, but you must share your fries with the grackles!


 Up here, it's usually the gulls looking for their share of the fries.


----------



## Oldsarge

And at Victoria Falls, it's the monkeys after the sugar packets on the table.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 33823


Sarge, are those blueberries or chocolate chips?


----------



## Oldsarge

Blueberries


----------



## Fading Fast

Super girlfriend was up early this morning using farmer market apricots as inspiration for these two cakes (recipe out of "Classic German Baking" by Luisa Weiss).

Aprikosenkuchen (German fresh apricot cake) (the glazed one)
Fresh apricot torte ( the sugared one) with lemon and cardamom


----------



## eagle2250

Well waking up to the intoxicating aroma of those apricot tortes baking in the oven and cooling on the counter is a gift from a certifiable angel! Take good care of that gem!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Well waking up to the intoxicating aroma of those apricot tortes baking in the oven and cooling on the counter is a gift from a certifiable angel! Take good care of that gem!


Marriage is not a competition, but a partnership and the bonds that we've built blah, blah, blah. Please, I know I won big and do my best to keep her as I fear, one day, she'll realize how much better she could have done.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Super girlfriend was up early this morning using farmer market apricots as inspiration for these two cakes (recipe out of "Classic German Baking" by Luisa Weiss).
> 
> Aprikosenkuchen (German fresh apricot cake) (the glazed one)
> Fresh apricot torte ( the sugared one) with lemon and cardamom
> View attachment 33871
> View attachment 33872
> View attachment 33873


I love the smell of apricots on a pastry.


----------



## Mr Humphries

..smells like victory


----------



## Howard

A Chocolate Mayonnaise Cake.


----------



## Oldsarge

Ooo, moist and rich, I'll bet!


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Ooo, moist and rich, I'll bet!


Had the same thought - looks very old-school good.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....and a tall glass of chilled milk to wash it down...2% milk fat of course!


----------



## Oldsarge

And now for something terribly refined . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

For Howard, a cream puff . . . cake!









*Cream Puff Cake*




































Recipe By:BUCHKO
"Like a giant eclair. Filled with creamy cream cheese cream filling, and drizzled with chocolate syrup."
*Ingredients*

1 cup water
1/2 cup butter
1 cup all-purpose flour
4 eggs
1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese


4 cups milk
3 (3.5 ounce) packages instant vanilla pudding mix
1 (12 ounce) container frozen whipped topping, thawed
1/4 cup chocolate syrup
*Directions*

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C).
In a large heavy saucepan, heat butter and water to boiling over medium-high heat. Add flour and reduce heat to low. Cook and stir until it forms a ball and pulls away from the pan. Remove from heat and transfer to a large bowl. Beat in eggs, one at a time, beating well after each egg.
Spread in bottom and up the sides of an ungreased 9x13 inch pan. Bake at 400 degrees F (200 degrees C) for 35 minutes. Cool completely.
To make the filling: In a large bowl, combine cream cheese and milk and beat until smooth. Add pudding mix and beat until thickened. Spread over cooled shell. Top with whipped topping, and drizzle chocolate syrup over the top.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> ....and a tall glass of chilled milk to wash it down...2% milk fat of course!


or a cup of coffee for a caffeine fix.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> For Howard, a cream puff . . . cake!
> View attachment 33970
> 
> 
> *Cream Puff Cake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recipe By:BUCHKO
> "Like a giant eclair. Filled with creamy cream cheese cream filling, and drizzled with chocolate syrup."
> *Ingredients*
> 
> 1 cup water
> 1/2 cup butter
> 1 cup all-purpose flour
> 4 eggs
> 1 (8 ounce) package cream cheese
> 
> 
> 4 cups milk
> 3 (3.5 ounce) packages instant vanilla pudding mix
> 1 (12 ounce) container frozen whipped topping, thawed
> 1/4 cup chocolate syrup
> *Directions*
> 
> Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C).
> In a large heavy saucepan, heat butter and water to boiling over medium-high heat. Add flour and reduce heat to low. Cook and stir until it forms a ball and pulls away from the pan. Remove from heat and transfer to a large bowl. Beat in eggs, one at a time, beating well after each egg.
> Spread in bottom and up the sides of an ungreased 9x13 inch pan. Bake at 400 degrees F (200 degrees C) for 35 minutes. Cool completely.
> To make the filling: In a large bowl, combine cream cheese and milk and beat until smooth. Add pudding mix and beat until thickened. Spread over cooled shell. Top with whipped topping, and drizzle chocolate syrup over the top.


It looks so delicious, the recipe must be a bit hard.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr Humphries

Cannoli?


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge

A mocha mousse cake.


----------



## Fading Fast

Thought Howard would like these (not that I wouldn't eat a bunch myself):


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Thought Howard would like these (not that I wouldn't eat a bunch myself):
> View attachment 34074


I would eat the whole thing.


----------



## Oldsarge

I would like to say that this would be a more healthful dessert but if you got carried away . . .


----------



## Mr Humphries

Decided on Sunday lunch out for a change. With a distinctl breezy nip in the air I plumped for the treacle sponge and egg custard for dessert. Gorgeous! And SWMBO, who always seems to be able to conjour an extra spoon from somewhere, was in full agreement. As nice as a packet of Birds' or tin of Ambrosia are, there's no substitute for real home made egg custard.


----------



## Fading Fast

Mr Humphries said:


> Decided on Sunday lunch out for a change. With a distinctl breezy nip in the air I plumped for the treacle sponge and egg custard for dessert. Gorgeous! And SWMBO, who always seems to be able to conjour an extra spoon from somewhere, was in full agreement. As nice as a packet of Birds' or tin of Ambrosia are, there's no substitute for real home made egg custard.


 I'm a big fan of egg custard, so, yes, a bit jealous.

Also, this:

"...who always seems to be able to conjour an extra spoon from somewhere..."

LOL


----------



## Oldsarge

lemon pound cake . . . :happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Howard

This is what I would call a WTF dessert, looks like someone killed a swan.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Have you guys had desserts for breakfast? if so, what did you have to eat?


----------



## Oldsarge

Marionberry pie, yesterday. Leftover fruit pie is always a hit--or donuts.


----------



## Howard

If I want to have a slice of pie for dessert I always try to also have a healthy bowl of cereal to along with it so it doesn't feel lonely.


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> Have you guys had desserts for breakfast? if so, what did you have to eat?


Howard, I've mentioned this so many times that I'll be brief.

My mother hated to cook and let me have anything I wanted for breakfast as long as I (1) left her alone and (2) got it for and cleaned it up by myself.

Hence, my childhood breakfasts were all desserts - cake, cookies, ice-cream or super sweet cereals. I pretty much ate any left over desserts from the night before and, if we didn't have any, I moved on to package stuff like Hostess, Drakes and Entenmann's.

While in much smaller quantities - and not every day - I'll still have a piece of cake or some cookies with milk for breakfast.

There are some mornings when nothing but a slice of a heavily iced layer cake will do.

You asked.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Howard, I've mentioned this so many times that I'll be brief.
> 
> My mother hated to cook and let me have anything I wanted for breakfast as long as I (1) left her alone and (2) got it for and cleaned it up by myself.
> 
> Hence, my childhood breakfasts were all desserts - cake, cookies, ice-cream or super sweet cereals. I pretty much ate any left over desserts from the night before and, if we didn't have any, I moved on to package stuff like Hostess, Drakes and Entenmann's.
> 
> While in much smaller quantities - and not every day - I'll still have a piece of cake or some cookies with milk for breakfast.
> 
> There are some mornings when nothing but a slice of a heavily iced layer cake will do.
> 
> You asked.


I remember my childhood breakfasts were all sugared cereals just to keep me going in the morning during the 1980's. Cereals such as Frosted Flakes, Cookie Crisp, Trix, Lucky Charms and Honey Comb to name a few.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34494


I love cannolis, those are so good.


----------



## Oldsarge

My great aunt Rose made the best!


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> My great aunt Rose made the best!


Nothing better than having an in-house source.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> My great aunt Rose made the best!


How did she prepare them?


----------



## Oldsarge

I was so young, there's no way I can answer that. All I remember is biting into one and being transported to another, better plane of existence.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34551


Chocolate Cake 🤤!


----------



## Oldsarge

Chocolate chip bacon s'more!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Yummy on so many levels....it ought to be illegal!


----------



## Oldsarge

It probably is, somewhere.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34651
> 
> 
> Chocolate chip bacon s'more!


everything goes good with bacon.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## FiscalDean

Black Forest Cake










Our lake Improvement Association's annual Oktoberfest is next weekend and I'm contemplating making one for the event. My wife and I did a bus tour of Germany three years ago. One of our stops was a demonstration of the art of making cuckoo clock. At 9:00 AM as we were getting off the bus, the clock maker greeted us with a tray of cherry brandy shots. Everyone had at least three before we entered the shop. Although my wife and I agreed we were not going to purchase a clock prior to leaving for our trip, we did find the perfect clock. Of course it's hanging on a wall in our humble abode. Prior to our departure, the clockmaker treated the group to Black Forest Cake and coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge

FiscalDean said:


> Black Forest Cake
> 
> View attachment 34694
> 
> 
> Our lake Improvement Association's annual Oktoberfest is next weekend and I'm contemplating making one for the event. My wife and I did a bus tour of Germany three years ago. One of our stops was a demonstration of the art of making cuckoo clock. At 9:00 AM as we were getting off the bus, the clock maker greeted us with a tray of cherry brandy shots. Everyone had at least three before we entered the shop. Although my wife and I agreed we were not going to purchase a clock prior to leaving for our trip, we did find the perfect clock. Of course it's hanging on a wall in our humble abode. Prior to our departure, the clockmaker treated the group to Black Forest Cake and coffee.


Cherry brandy shots? A marketing stroke of genius! 😁


----------



## Fading Fast

FiscalDean said:


> Black Forest Cake
> 
> View attachment 34694
> 
> 
> Our lake Improvement Association's annual Oktoberfest is next weekend and I'm contemplating making one for the event. My wife and I did a bus tour of Germany three years ago. One of our stops was a demonstration of the art of making cuckoo clock. At 9:00 AM as we were getting off the bus, the clock maker greeted us with a tray of cherry brandy shots. Everyone had at least three before we entered the shop. Although my wife and I agreed we were not going to purchase a clock prior to leaving for our trip, we did find the perfect clock. Of course it's hanging on a wall in our humble abode. Prior to our departure, the clockmaker treated the group to Black Forest Cake and coffee.


Whoever first thought of putting cherries and chocolate together deserves a plaque and the one who added brandy to the mix deserves a medal.


----------



## Oldsarge

My personal favorite is chocolate and orange or tangerine. A dark chocolate orange sherbet sundae would be fabulous. Now try and find one!


----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> My personal favorite is chocolate and orange or tangerine. A dark chocolate orange sherbet sundae would be fabulous. Now try and find one!


A health food store I shop sells a chocolate and orange candy bar, mighty tasty.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Chocolate and apricot are pretty good, too. Sacher torte season is almost here!


----------



## Fading Fast

Let's not kid ourselves here: chocolate + fill in the fruit, almost always works. Currently, there is a nice bag of chocolate-covered pineapple slices in our fridge, which might make a nice pre-dinner treat, yup, back shortly.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34692


So Good.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> Black Forest Cake
> 
> View attachment 34694
> 
> 
> Our lake Improvement Association's annual Oktoberfest is next weekend and I'm contemplating making one for the event. My wife and I did a bus tour of Germany three years ago. One of our stops was a demonstration of the art of making cuckoo clock. At 9:00 AM as we were getting off the bus, the clock maker greeted us with a tray of cherry brandy shots. Everyone had at least three before we entered the shop. Although my wife and I agreed we were not going to purchase a clock prior to leaving for our trip, we did find the perfect clock. Of course it's hanging on a wall in our humble abode. Prior to our departure, the clockmaker treated the group to Black Forest Cake and coffee.


I love those.


----------



## Howard

How about taking a trip to a bakery shop?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 34757


Cherry Cheesecake?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Cherry Cheesecake?


No, that's a version of the Black Forest Cake.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> No, that's a version of the Black Forest Cake.


It's a beautiful picture and, I'd bet, quite tasty, but I protest all "naked" cakes (so named as they don't ice the outside of the cake the way traditional layer cakes do - very trendy over the past few years).

I don't ask for or expect much from life anymore - as Springsteen said, I've ended up like a dog that's been beat to much - but I draw the line at "them" taking away the icing on my layer cakes.


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> How about taking a trip to a bakery shop?


Very traditional looking bakery. I'd be leaving with both arms carrying full bags.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Very traditional looking bakery. I'd be leaving with both arms carrying full bags.


What's your favorite cake, Fading?


----------



## Howard

How about a delicious slice of apple pie?


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> How about a delicious slice of apple pie?


What - no vanilla ice cream or big slice of aged cheddar cheese?


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> What's your favorite cake, Fading?


It's like asking a parent which of their children they love the most.

Okay, kidding aside, I don't really know as I like so many cakes. But I will say this, I am not ashamed of my love of big, heavily iced layer cakes.

But I like bundt, coffee and other cakes as well.

Here's one of the least-well-known cakes I love:








*Bienenstich* or *Bee sting cake* is a German dessert made of a sweet yeast dough with a baked-on topping of caramelized almonds and filled with a vanilla custard, Buttercream or cream.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> What - no vanilla ice cream or big slice of aged cheddar cheese?


Cheddar Cheese with pie, that's a bit too much dairy, don't you think?


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> It's like asking a parent which of their children they love the most.
> 
> Okay, kidding aside, I don't really know as I like so many cakes. But I will say this, I am not ashamed of my love of big, heavily iced layer cakes.
> 
> But I like bundt, coffee and other cakes as well.
> 
> Here's one of the least-well-known cakes I love:
> View attachment 34791
> 
> *Bienenstich* or *Bee sting cake* is a German dessert made of a sweet yeast dough with a baked-on topping of caramelized almonds and filled with a vanilla custard, Buttercream or cream.


My all time favorite would have to be any chocolate cake.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Cheddar Cheese with pie, that's a bit too much dairy, don't you think?


Apple pie without cheese is like a kiss without a squeeze!


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Cheddar Cheese with pie, that's a bit too much dairy, don't you think?


Not any more dairy than a piece of cheese on a cracker.


----------



## Fading Fast

The wonderful cheddar-cheese-apple-pie thing is like a post-it note from our grand/great-grandparent's generation to today's saying "we had the sweet-savory thing going back in our day too."


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> Apple pie without cheese is like a kiss without a squeeze!


Could it be any cheese?


----------



## Howard




----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> Could it be any cheese?


Good question. Traditionally (at least what I've seen) is it has always been cheddar cheese combined with apple pie, but your query is a valid one and it's got me thinking.

I wonder what other cheeses would harmonize nicely with apple pie? I'd bet Swiss's nutty butteriness would go well. I might just have to try that one next. And I'm sure there are others.


----------



## Oldsarge

Either a well-aged Monterrey jack or Fontina should go well. And if one is serving black or raspberry pie, I think a topping of creme fraiche would be quite acceptable.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Could it be any cheese?


There are some who might use American Cheese, but that isn't real cheese. The cheese of choice may depend on the variety of apple used to make the pie. A tart apple would or a sweet apple could make a difference.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> Could it be any cheese?


IMHO only sharp or extra sharp cheddar will do. This may be heretical since it is such a New England thing, but I'd use Tillamook extra sharp.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Good question. Traditionally (at least what I've seen) is it has always been cheddar cheese combined with apple pie, but your query is a valid one and it's got me thinking.
> 
> I wonder what other cheeses would harmonize nicely with apple pie? I'd bet Swiss's nutty butteriness would go well. I might just have to try that one next. And I'm sure there are others.





Oldsarge said:


> Either a well-aged Monterrey jack or Fontina should go well. And if one is serving black or raspberry pie, I think a topping of creme fraiche would be quite acceptable.


 An aged, sharp cheddar is my choice of cheese to pair with a big slab of caramel apple pie. Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Either a well-aged Monterrey jack or Fontina should go well. And if one is serving black or raspberry pie, I think a topping of creme fraiche would be quite acceptable.


How about bleu cheese?


----------



## Oldsarge

I think that would be possible but a bit strange. Bleu cheese with port wine, now, is wonderful.


----------



## Oldsarge

The photographer had no self-control


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35031
> 
> 
> The photographer had no self-control


Super girlfriend makes an awesome mint brownie. Your pic has inspired me to start campaigning for a batch when she gets home.


----------



## Fading Fast

Fall has arrived at the Fading Fasts as our order just arrived from Russell Stover.

Most importantly, I can report that this year's crop of orange marshmallow pumpkins turned out well - it was a good harvest.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Super girlfriend makes an awesome mint brownie. Your pic has inspired me to start campaigning for a batch when she gets home.


Here's wishing you complete success with your campaign!


----------



## Oldsarge

My late wife was a huge fan of the mint/chocolate combination.


----------



## ran23

Isn't everybody?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

No matter how many there are, I seem to be able to eat all of the York peppermint patties and still be ready for more!


----------



## Oldsarge

Seriously. Now if only they came in a low-glycemic version . . .


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Fall has arrived at the Fading Fasts as our order just arrived from Russell Stover.
> 
> Most importantly, I can report that this year's crop of orange marshmallow pumpkins turned out well - it was a good harvest.
> View attachment 35032
> View attachment 35033


I love those, good for a snack.


----------



## Oldsarge

apple pear galette


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35099


I love Boston creme pie!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Boston Cream Cake? Hmmm? The local doughnut shop serves a large fried doughy creation, filled with Boston cream with chocolate fudge icing heavily slathered on the top. Perhaps it's time top take a break from the diet? :icon_scratch: LOL Just kidding!


----------



## Oldsarge

I certainly think it is . . . or was last night. Seafood buffet at the University Club. The crab and shrimp salad was so wonderful I was strongly tempted to just take the bowl and hunker down with it, a ciabatta roll and a couple of glasses of Willamette Pinot Gris and spend the rest of the night right there.


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> I love Boston creme pie!


I do too with a dollop of whipped cream.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Boston Cream Cake? Hmmm? The local doughnut shop serves a large fried doughy creation, filled with Boston cream with chocolate fudge icing heavily slathered on the top. Perhaps it's time top take a break from the diet? :icon_scratch: LOL Just kidding!


Are you on a seafood diet? You see food you eat it? 😁


----------



## Howard




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35099


Huge fan. When I lived in Boston, I frequented the Parker House Hotel, which credits itself (and it seems to be legit) with having originated the Boston Creme pie. Also, the Parker House originated the eponymous Parker House rolls.

https://theculturetrip.com/north-am...ker-house-home-of-the-first-boston-cream-pie/


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

A corpulent lady named Kroll 
Had an idea, exceedingly droll.
At a fancy dress ball
Clad in nothing at all
She backed in as a Parker House roll.


----------



## Fading Fast

TKI67 said:


> A corpulent lady named Kroll
> Had an idea, exceedingly droll.
> At a fancy dress ball
> Clad in nothing at all
> She backed in as a Parker House roll.


You just happen to have that one in your hip pocket?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Fading Fast said:


> You just happen to have that one in your hip pocket?


For about 66 years. My mother taught it to me.


----------



## Fading Fast

Super girlfriend's latest - Dark Chocolate Stout Cake with Salted Caramel Cream Cheese Frosting.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

And another one from SGF: Dark chocolate cake with bittersweet chocolate ganache and coconut-toasted almond filling covered in coconut buttercream.








FYI, the last two cakes have been made for friends' birthday parties. This is why we don't have any pics of the inside. Also, thought you guys would like to know that the two of us weren't just consuming layer cake after layer cake by ourselves  .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Cinnamon scones by SGF








Just had one - they are insanely good. Not heavy as some scones can be.


----------



## Oldsarge

Yum!


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Cinnamon scones by SGF
> View attachment 35524
> 
> Just had one - they are insanely good. Not heavy as some scones can be.


I love scones.


----------



## Howard

Chocolate Scones


----------



## eagle2250

^^Howard,
those scones look pretty doggone tempting...I can almost smell the fudge.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Howard,
> those scones look pretty doggone tempting...I can almost smell the fudge.


Someone should invent scratch and sniff again.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ The chocolate chip cookie is one of man's greatest inventions: Simple, brilliant, perfect.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35575


I love chocolate croissants.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ The chocolate chip cookie is one of man's greatest inventions: Simple, brilliant, perfect.


I love them when they're nice warm and gooey, just came out the oven fresh taste.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35605


That looks like a big chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^
The dark chocolate drizzle must be good for one's heart health; all those grains/seeds stuck to the surface just must be nutritious...:icon_scratch:...I'll take about a dozen of those 'old fashioned' cake donuts! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35627


They look better than what Dunkin Doughnuts make.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35658
> 
> 
> View attachment 35659


Both desserts look so tempting.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35680
> 
> 
> View attachment 35684


Whatever that is I want a slice.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35719
> 
> 
> View attachment 35720


Any color on or name for the top dessert which is very much my type of dessert?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35719
> 
> 
> View attachment 35720


That looks so yummy.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Any color on or name for the top dessert which is very much my type of dessert?


The bottom dessert looks like a big chocolate chip cookie drizzled with syrup and ice cream.


----------



## Oldsarge

That's a french apple pie with custard sauce.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> That's a french apple pie with custard sauce.


Thank you - as I thought, right up my alley.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> That's a french apple pie with custard sauce.


looks quite tasty.


----------



## Oldsarge

Damn, I wish I could eat these these days.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Any description with the bars - chocolate, caramel, coconut and?


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Any description with the bars - chocolate, caramel, coconut and?


Sorry, I just found the picture.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....and please tell us the secret ingredient is French vanilla ice cream! That would make it the "Mutha of Ice Cream sandwiches," for sure. !


----------



## Oldsarge

It looks more like Bavarian cream, like you get in éclairs or it could be nougat.


----------



## Fading Fast

Like Old Sarge, I think it's some kind of nougat, too, as an eclair cream would, probably, not work in that structure as it would expand out / not have the density to maintain the shape of the bar.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35770
> 
> 
> View attachment 35771
> 
> 
> Damn, I wish I could eat these these days.


Why not?


----------



## Oldsarge

blood sugar


----------



## Oldsarge

Pumpkin custard


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35857
> 
> 
> Pumpkin custard


Wow, so yummy how does it taste?


----------



## Oldsarge

Like pumpkin custard.


----------



## Oldsarge

And now for a serious sugar overload!


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> And now for a serious sugar overload!


You say that like it's a bad thing.

If I had to rank them, I'd go 1, 2, 4, 3, but I 'd be happy to have anyone for dessert tonight.


----------



## IT_cyclist

Fading Fast said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.
> 
> If I had to rank them, I'd go 1, 2, 4, 3, but I 'd be happy to have anyone for dessert tonight.


2,3,4,1
And I'm not sure how to interpret that last sentence. NSFW?


----------



## Fading Fast

IT_cyclist said:


> 2,3,4,1
> And I'm not sure how to interpret that last sentence. NSFW?




Yes, I see your point. A better phrasing would have been, "I'd be happy to have anyone of those items pictured for dessert."

I know you're kidding around, but it's a field of land-mines out there today. I find myself constantly self editing my business writing and speech as there are so many tripwires.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.
> 
> If I had to rank them, I'd go 1, 2, 4, 3, but I 'd be happy to have anyone for dessert tonight.


Well, for me it is, sadly. But if i could I'd go 3, 1 ,2, 4.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> And now for a serious sugar overload!
> 
> View attachment 36623
> 
> 
> View attachment 36624
> 
> View attachment 36625
> 
> View attachment 36626


Now, that looks good.


----------



## Howard

more sugar overload.


----------



## Dhaller

FYI, “banana strings” are called phloem bundles... they’re the banana’s circulatory system.

I must confess, Apple Pie never particularly excited me. I’m more of a “custard” guy, I guess: the various creams (Boston, coconut, etc) and of course pecan.

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

Berry pies are my favorite. You can make them with either coconut sugar or just use the fructose in the fruit so they fit will into my low glycemic lifestyle.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Dhaller said:


> FYI, "banana strings" are called phloem bundles... they're the banana's circulatory system.
> 
> I must confess, Apple Pie never particularly excited me. I'm more of a "custard" guy, I guess: the various creams (Boston, coconut, etc) and of course pecan.
> 
> DH


I think I like almost all pies, I can't remember a time when I didn't like a pie, anything with whipped cream, chocolate or a creamy center excites me, I was almost tempted to get a pie last night having dinner with My family and a family friend but I forwent it.


----------



## Dhaller

Howard said:


> I think I like almost all pies, I can't remember a time when I didn't like a pie, anything with whipped cream, chocolate or a creamy center excites me, I was almost tempted to get a pie last night having dinner with My family and a family friend but I forwent it.


Well, I should clarify that I like the *flavor* of various fruit and berry pies; my problem is with the *form*.

I like pie that you can neatly slice, edge the pie knife (or whatever that sort of trowel is called) under the slice, lift it out, intact, and set it on a plate... not the "recovery effort" involved in transferring a "slice" of, say, apple pie to a plate, a process akin to serving a helping of stew.

That is, I like very "pie" pies.

Yes, I'm just being fussy, a maybe a little OCD, but I count the aggregate experience in my enjoyment of desserts!

DH


----------



## Fading Fast

Dhaller said:


> Well, I should clarify that I like the *flavor* of various fruit and berry pies; my problem is with the *form*.
> 
> I like pie that you can neatly slice, edge the pie knife (or whatever that sort of trowel is called) under the slice, lift it out, intact, and set it on a plate... not the "recovery effort" involved in transferring a "slice" of, say, apple pie to a plate, a process akin to serving a helping of stew.
> 
> That is, I like very "pie" pies.
> 
> Yes, I'm just being fussy, a maybe a little OCD, but I count the aggregate experience in my enjoyment of desserts!
> 
> DH


I am not as particular as you, but respect your view as I am a believer - when eating informally at home - in pie as a food you eat with one hand like it's a slice of pizza, but you can only do that if the crust has enough structure to hold the entire thing together and the filling must be firm enough not to drip or ooze out.

I only made it through college because of Drake's cakes and pies - which were built to be eaten by hand.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> I am not as particular as you, but respect your view as I am a believer - when eating informally at home - in pie as a food you eat with one hand like it's a slice of pizza, but you can only do that if the crust has enough structure to hold the entire thing together and the filling must be firm enough not to drip or ooze out.
> 
> I only made it through college because of Drake's cakes and pies - which were built to be eaten by hand.


I like pies that have a crispy crust, smell fresh and taste delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge

These are bad news, bad, bad news.


----------



## Oldsarge

This is alarming!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> This is alarming!
> 
> View attachment 36871


It somewhat reminds me of that 'oversized marshmallow' guy in the movie GhostBusters....tasty perhaps, but life threatening none-the-less! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> This is alarming!
> 
> View attachment 36871


OMG How do you bite into that thing?


----------



## Oldsarge

I may not be able to eat these but I sure can dream!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 36914
> 
> 
> I may not be able to eat these but I sure can dream!


But I'm able to.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 36966


I could sure go for some dessert right now even though it's still morning.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 36956
> 
> 
> View attachment 36957


The top photo has got to be "the Mother of all Apple Tarts!" It clearly upstages the donuts, which SWMBO has decreed are off limits to me....so I'll take two.


----------



## Oldsarge

In honor of the season . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> In honor of the season . . .
> 
> View attachment 36988


The wife will be baking severaal of those pumpkin pies and a fruit pie or two for our guests at thanksgiving. I suspect I will get me a slice or two!


----------



## ran23

this is the only time of the year I eat pumpkin pie.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'll be making a cranberry pie to take to the neighbors' Thanksgiving.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## IT_cyclist

eagle2250 said:


> The wife will be baking severaal of those pumpkin pies and a fruit pie or two for our guests at thanksgiving. I suspect I will get me a slice or two!


Is there an extra chair at your dining room table?


----------



## eagle2250

IT_cyclist said:


> Is there an extra chair at your dining room table?


At the Eagles roost there is always room for one more at the dinner table. This year the count presently stands at 14 and could rise to 17.....much to be thankful for and lots of good conversation to help manage just how much I stuff down my gullet!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> In honor of the season . . .
> 
> View attachment 36988
> 
> 
> Why is there half a pie missing? Sarge, Did you?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37064


That looks delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, it was a low glycemic load recipe . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Creme brulet pumpkin pie










And some lemon tarts


----------



## Oldsarge

Damn, I miss these . . .



















And then there's baklava!


----------



## Oldsarge

And now for something simple but sublime.


----------



## Oldsarge

A 'Madness' of pie . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> A 'Madness' of pie . . .
> 
> View attachment 37215


Which pie should I try?


----------



## Oldsarge

Whaddya mean, 'which'?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

The poster says lavender ice cream. An odd choice of flavors to my way of thinking. What other feelings does the membership have?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37249
> 
> 
> The poster says lavender ice cream. An odd choice of flavors to my way of thinking. What other feelings does the membership have?


It looks more like blueberry to me. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37249
> 
> 
> The poster says lavender ice cream. An odd choice of flavors to my way of thinking. What other feelings does the membership have?


My girlfriend has bought lavender soap, but it is not a flavor I associate with food. That said, the "foodie" culture is always experimenting and plants and flowers have been used to add flavors for centuries, so it's not that far outside the box.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Whaddya mean, 'which'?


I could try them all.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37243


slice me up some delicious chocolate cake.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37370
> 
> 
> View attachment 37371
> 
> 
> View attachment 37372
> 
> 
> View attachment 37374


I could sure use a late night snack.


----------



## Oldsarge

What, all of them?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> What, all of them?


I'll just take one.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Make mine that slab of apple pie! :happy:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Make mine that slab of apple pie! :happy:


give me a slab as well.


----------



## Fading Fast

So, the answer to the question "ice-cream or whip cream with your apple pie" was both? I applaud the aggressiveness.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37650


A few times a month, I'll have chocolate chip cookies with milk - a classic for a reason.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37650
> 
> 
> View attachment 37651


The first pic is certainly a classic afternoon snack and frankly, that iced layer cake pictured below would make a great second course for that snack! Of course that kind of thinking is what led to this continuing diet I seem to be locked into for the rest of my life?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37650
> 
> 
> View attachment 37651


You can also add another "C" and that's coffee, cookies, cake and coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge

Something simple.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37752


Indeed, one of the most tempting invitations I have received this date! Oddly, I guess, I would cut a big slice, put it in that bowl in the pic, and pour the milk/heavy cream over i......Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, one of the most tempting invitations I have received this date! Oddly, I guess, I would cut a big slice, put it in that bowl in the pic, and pour the milk/heavy cream over i......Yum!


I'd use a big slab of Cougar Gold 5-year-old cheddar.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 37913


Jeez Louise, if this keeps up I'm going to have to hire a dietician to counsel me and scare me into compliance with a strict eating regimen just to get back into all those clothes in my closet! :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Jeez Louise, if this keeps up I'm going to have to hire a dietician to counsel me and scare me into compliance with a strict eating regimen just to get back into all those clothes in my closet! :crazy:


Or find a good alterations tailor . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

Overkill 'R' us.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Overkill 'R' us.
> 
> View attachment 37993


Oh My Lord!


----------



## Dhaller

Oldsarge said:


> Overkill 'R' us.
> 
> View attachment 37993


Where does one begin?

Eating desserts this complex is like disarming a bomb 

DH


----------



## Howard

Dhaller said:


> Where does one begin?
> 
> Eating desserts this complex is like disarming a bomb
> 
> DH


But it's so delicious I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## Dhaller

Howard said:


> But it's so delicious I wouldn't know where to start.


"No, not the green wire!"

All the movies say so.

DH


----------



## Howard

I always wondered is it always necessary to have dessert after having dinner? I mean you don't have to, you can always skip dessert after dinner and just wait till breakfast time in the morning. Occasionally, it's good to have a light snack with a small cuppa coffee after eating a big meal, What do you eat after dinner or do you just skip dessert and wait till the morning hours?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I always wondered is it always necessary to have dessert after having dinner? I mean you don't have to, you can always skip dessert after dinner and just wait till breakfast time in the morning. Occasionally, it's good to have a light snack with a small cuppa coffee after eating a big meal, What do you eat after dinner or do you just skip dessert and wait till the morning hours?


Good morning Howard and thank you for an interesting question to consider this AM. Well, if I want to sleep that night, I can't have coffee after 1400 hours (2:00 PM) that day and my waistline argues against allowing myself desserts after any meal of the day.  Bummer! I guess my answer to your question is I alway skip dessert and wait until my gut be rescued by the morning hours. LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Good morning Howard and thank you for an interesting question to consider this AM. Well, if I want to sleep that night, I can't have coffee after 1400 hours (2:00 PM) that day and my waistline argues against allowing myself desserts after any meal of the day.  Bummer! I guess my answer to your question is I alway skip dessert and wait until my gut be rescued by the morning hours. LOL.


I don't mind having something light after dinner but it's always something that has to be sweet with a small cuppa coffee, somedays I need that sugar rush. I try not to have coffee after a certain time especially after 3pm but if it's before 3 I don't mind.


----------



## Mr Humphries

After mentioning it 25 pages ago I rustled up a panettone bread and butter pudding as dessert for my brothers birthday Sunday lunch. Fruit soaked in Marsala and with a drop of double cream, it was a hit and everyone wanted seconds.

On a trip out in the wilds of Durham I encountered....eggnog custard tart! My brother is the family mixologist so I foresee a collaboration in the none-too-distant future.


----------



## Dhaller

Howard said:


> I always wondered is it always necessary to have dessert after having dinner? I mean you don't have to, you can always skip dessert after dinner and just wait till breakfast time in the morning. Occasionally, it's good to have a light snack with a small cuppa coffee after eating a big meal, What do you eat after dinner or do you just skip dessert and wait till the morning hours?


In our house we rarely eat "dessert", usually opting for fruit or cheese post-meal (or as a snack). Neither my wife nor daughter care for sweets, so I'm rescued from my own sweet tooth.

Dessert is more a "special occasion" thing, like pie after a holiday dinner, a birthday cake (though my daughter, 7, takes one obligatory bite and is finished!), or if we're at a nice restaurant and want to sample one of the chef's creations.

I am a believer in mid-meal (healthy) snacks; frankly, planned eating is far wiser than impromptu, hunger-driven pecking.

My "snack schedule" is something like:

Breakfast
- Recovery snack post-workout (basically a delivery system for 30g protein)
- mid-morning coffee + snack
Lunch
- mid-afternoon snack
Dinner

I try to avoid post-dinner snacking, but sometimes I betray my best intentions.

Snacks, for me, are "small meals". Not *quite* a hobbit's schedule... yet!

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

There is always the theory that life is uncertain so you should eat dessert first . . . 

In my case, trading sweets for a small glass of port and a wedge of Gorgonzola was no bad bargain.


----------



## Dhaller

Oldsarge said:


> There is always the theory that life is uncertain so you should eat dessert first . . .
> 
> In my case, trading sweets for a small glass of port and a wedge of Gorgonzola was no bad bargain.


Funny story about port.

A little while ago (has it actually been 25 years?), I lived in Bangkok, and I used to frequent an elegant little live jazz spot called the Bamboo Bar (probably a 100% chance that B. Scott Robinson is familiar with it), nestled into the Mandarin Oriental there.

I was a big port drinker then, and I haunted this place almost nightly, always having my glass or two of port. I can't even recall which one: it was a nice one, but reasonable. Over time, the wait staff knew me; I was a regular.

(I should interrupt here to mention I always wore a suit and tie to the Bamboo Bar, like every other man in there; different times, even in the 90s!)

One evening, they were out of my port - I'd drunk them dry! Another was suggested, and I acquiesced. I had two glasses... to my surprise, this one (admittedly a very fine little number!) was $80 a glass!

Lesson learned about ordering drinks blind.

(Thank heavens I wasn't a Scotch drinker, or I might have broken the bank!)

DH


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Dhaller said:


> Funny story about port.
> 
> A little while ago (has it actually been 25 years?), I lived in Bangkok, and I used to frequent an elegant little live jazz spot called the Bamboo Bar (probably a 100% chance that B. Scott Robinson is familiar with it), nestled into the Mandarin Oriental there.
> 
> I was a big port drinker then, and I haunted this place almost nightly, always having my glass or two of port. I can't even recall which one: it was a nice one, but reasonable. Over time, the wait staff knew me; I was a regular.
> 
> (I should interrupt here to mention I always wore a suit and tie to the Bamboo Bar, like every other man in there; different times, even in the 90s!)
> 
> One evening, they were out of my port - I'd drunk them dry! Another was suggested, and I acquiesced. I had two glasses... to my surprise, this one (admittedly a very fine little number!) was $80 a glass!
> 
> Lesson learned about ordering drinks blind.
> 
> (Thank heavens I wasn't a Scotch drinker, or I might have broken the bank!)
> 
> DH


Bad show on the bartender's part if, as implied, the suggested port was meaningfully more expensive than your regular one. At minimum, he/she should have pointed that out to you when making the suggestion.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> There is always the theory that life is uncertain so you should eat dessert first . . .
> 
> In my case, trading sweets for a small glass of port and a wedge of Gorgonzola was no bad bargain.


If I ate dessert first wouldn't that ruin dinner (the main course)?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38058


Is that candy cane flavored ice cream?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that candy cane flavored ice cream?


 Yup


----------



## Dhaller

Fading Fast said:


> Bad show on the bartender's part if, as implied, the suggested port was meaningfully more expensive than your regular one. At minimum, he/she should have pointed that out to you when making the suggestion.


Back in those day a Westerner in the developing world - especially in Bangkok (this was before the city's big morality campaign mostly shuttered the red light districts) was seen as an ATM machine with legs and a funny accent. I was fairly understanding when it came to getting fleeced every now and again.

DH


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Yup


That looks delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge

So does this!










And this


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> And this
> 
> View attachment 38111


The world is simply a better place because sandwich cookies are in it.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38205
> 
> 
> View attachment 38206


6 donuts? I need to share them with my buddies.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38284


That has to be Strawberry Cheesecake.


----------



## Oldsarge

And a Merrye Olde Christmas to all.










Would it be proper to flame a jelly donut for Hanukkah?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Thank you and a Very Merry Christmas to you, my friend and to all of our AAAC membership!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> And a Merrye Olde Christmas to all.
> 
> View attachment 38316
> 
> 
> Would it be proper to flame a jelly donut for Hanukkah?


Is that Flambe?


----------



## Howard

Fruitcake, anyone?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Fruitcake, anyone?


Fruitcakes are just downright wonderful! I've eaten more than a few over the years, but present day calorie restrictions do not allow for such to be a part of my diet. 😭

Although Mrs Eagle has a holiday Mincemeat pie in the oven for me...and about ten other people...dammit! Merry Christmas, my friend!


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Fruitcake, anyone?


Normally I loathe fruitcake but there's one company down in Texas that makes them right. Fortunately, I never remember to order any so the potential sugar overload is avoided. But they sure taste good.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Normally I loathe fruitcake but there's one company down in Texas that makes them right. Fortunately, I never remember to order any so the potential sugar overload is avoided. But they sure taste good.


Merry Christmas all. Visiting SGF's family and have very limited internet access. But wanted to jump in to ask if it's Collin Street Bakery's fruitcake you're thinking of? It's a really good one. Hope everyone is having a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> Merry Christmas all. Visiting SGF's family and have very limited internet access. But wanted to jump in to ask if it's Collin Street Bakery's fruitcake you're thinking of? It's a really good one. Hope everyone is having a wonderful Christmas.


That's The ONE!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Normally I loathe fruitcake but there's one company down in Texas that makes them right. Fortunately, I never remember to order any so the potential sugar overload is avoided. But they sure taste good.


But why do they taste so dry?


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, the Collins Street fruitcakes aren't dry at all. Maybe that's one reason I like them.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> That's The ONE!


Note, in the event of a foreign invasion or nuclear disaster, while I'd try, I'd be all but useless, but ask me an obscure bakery fact, and, sometimes, I do okay.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38406
> 
> 
> View attachment 38407


A Trojan Gingerbread Horse/House, perchance, possibly entitled "Invasion of The Crumb Snatchers?" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Salt and chocolate


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Banana Pudding Tacos!


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ I'm not proud of this, but I like banana pudding, I like Vanilla Wafers and I like tacos - I'm really digging this mashup.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Banana Pudding Tacos!
> 
> View attachment 38593


Oh yum! Now that's my kind of Mexican food! The length of time passed between the making of those Tacos would determine if the Tacos you were eating were hard or soft shell Tacos! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Banana Pudding Tacos!
> 
> View attachment 38593


And you can use strawberry sauce for the salsa but what dessert condiment represents an orange salsa?


----------



## Oldsarge

Now, about those New Year's Resolutions . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Now, about those New Year's Resolutions . . .
> 
> View attachment 38613


My mind is going into vaporlock thinking about the crunchy caramelized bottom owing to the skillet.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, mercy!


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, mercy!
> 
> View attachment 38769


But one would have to stand in a freezer to have any chance of eating it before it became a big mess. That said, fun to look at.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, mercy!
> 
> View attachment 38769


This picture immediately took my mind to that TV commercial of Taylor Swift working behind the counter, as a Soda Jerk. She creates a dish similar to that pictured that quickly and rather catastrophically folds over onto the counter.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, mercy!
> 
> View attachment 38769


That would be something to eat during the times it gets hot but don't let it all melt.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> This picture immediately took my mind to that TV commercial of Taylor Swift working behind the counter, as a Soda Jerk. She creates a dish similar to that pictured that quickly and rather catastrophically folds over onto the counter.


Sure, that's one of the images from that commercial, but not the first one that comes to mind.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> But one would have to stand in a freezer to have any chance of eating it before it became a big mess. That said, fun to look at.


I think possibly this is a cone for three . . . teenagers!


----------



## Howard

How about some Big Gay Ice Cream?


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> How about some Big Gay Ice Cream?


Howard, as you probably know, that company started with a food truck in NYC and got a lot of press here for years. I like its ice-cream - you can now find it in many stores in the area, but I haven't found a "I really want that one again" flavor like I feel about B&J Cherry Garcia or Haagan Dazs' Rum Raison. Is there a particular flavor of the Big Gay Ice Cream brand that you like?


----------



## Oldsarge

Hmmm, never seen it this far west. Tillamook has Peaches and Cream but it's damnably hard to find once summer ends.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed, I haven't seen "Big Guy" ice cream for sale here in central Florida, but I have seen Ben and Jerry's! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38870


Maybe it's all staged, but in my mind, that is how pies should look when cooling.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Howard, as you probably know, that company started with a food truck in NYC and got a lot of press here for years. I like its ice-cream - you can now find it in many stores in the area, but I haven't found a "I really want that one again" flavor like I feel about B&J Cherry Garcia or Haagan Dazs' Rum Raison. Is there a particular flavor of the Big Gay Ice Cream brand that you like?


I may try it when The Summer comes.


----------



## Howard

How about a slice of Cherry pie?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 38993


Which flavor is that?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Which flavor is that?


Some flower thing, I believe.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Some flower thing, I believe.


Spoken like a true man.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Some flower thing, I believe.


So it's the flavor of flowers?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> So it's the flavor of flowers?


Yup. At least one kind of flower.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

I like looking at desserts, but I much prefer a second helping of the entree instead!


----------



## Fading Fast

Big T said:


> I like looking at desserts, but I much prefer a second helping of the entree instead!


That is always a serious consideration. When I was young, there was no tradeoff, I just had both (and a second serving a dessert as well), but I no longer have the appetite of a 18 year old and must pace myself.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39174


Tempting. Very tempting for sure, but would that gastronomical work of art be considered an apple pie or a tart? Either way, Yum!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39174


You forgot to put out the coffee.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> I like looking at desserts, but I much prefer a second helping of the entree instead!


I love eating desserts.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Tempting. Very tempting for sure, but would that gastronomical work of art be considered an apple pie or a tart? Either way, Yum!


I believe that technically it's called a _tarte _though it might be a _galette._


----------



## Dhaller

Oldsarge said:


> I believe that technically it's called a _tarte _though it might be a _galette._


I would call that, with its sort of _rosette de pommes tranchées_, a_ tarte; _a _galette_ is a bit more thrown-together and rustic.

(And then there are people like me, who set out to bake a _tarte_ only to draw forth a _galette_ from the oven... no matter! Just as good!)

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

Yup, I'm more a galette sort of baker, myself.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


From electricity to flight to antibiotics to the internet to...man has discovered and invented many wonderful things.

Near the top of that list has to be the chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## Oldsarge

Ginger fig tart!










And some chocolate pecan pie _a la mode_.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Ginger fig tart!
> 
> View attachment 39220
> 
> 
> And some chocolate pecan pie _a la mode_.
> 
> View attachment 39221


We're sorry Fading Fast, the reprieve from the Governor has not come, so, well, you know what's next.

But before we take that solemn walk, you can have one of these two options as your final earthly dessert.

The first is a wonderfully nuanced ginger-fig tart blending the savory taste of figs with a tongue-tingling pop of ginger all baked in a lovely pastry.

Or you can have a hunk of sweet and rich chocolate pecan pie with ice...um, so, uh, I guess it's the latter. Hmm, would you like a fork or something to eat that pie and ice-cream with?


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> We're sorry Fading Fast, the reprieve from the Governor has not come, so, well, you know what's next.
> 
> But before we take that solemn walk, you can have one of these two options as your final earthly dessert.
> 
> The first is a wonderfully nuanced ginger-fig tart blending the savory taste of figs with a tongue-tingling pop of ginger all baked in a lovely pastry.
> 
> Or you can have a hunk of sweet and rich chocolate pecan pie with ice...um, so, uh, I guess it's the latter. Hmm, would you like a fork or something to eat that pie and ice-cream with?


You need to visit your local Chili's and try their Molten Chocolate Lava Cake, topped with vanilla ice cream! You may find yourself dying for that first bite, but you will not have to die to get it! LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> You need to visit your local Chili's and try their Molten Chocolate Lava Cake, topped with vanilla ice cream! You may find yourself dying for that first bite, but you will not have to die to get it! LOL.


That's funny.

When I read Old Sarge's post, I scrolled down and saw the tart first and then the pie. Hence, my mind went from, oh, that tart looks nice in an "elegant" (read, phoo-phoo) way. The type of dessert where you are suppose to appreciate the "nuanced" balance of flavors and "creative" presentation, etc.

Then, I saw the pie, which is the polar opposite. It's a big, hearty dessert that you "dig into," with gusto. You don't think about it; you eat it and enjoy the sugar, chocolate, ice-cream rush.

Like, I'm sure most of us, I can appreciate each in its own way, but man, if I'm going down, I'm not choosing the "thoughtfully created" dessert - I want the one that owns the room.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I believe that technically it's called a _tarte _though it might be a _galette._


Is that supposed to French?


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> From electricity to flight to antibiotics to the internet to...man has discovered and invented many wonderful things.
> 
> Near the top of that list has to be the chocolate chip cookie.


Or The Oreos.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> You need to visit your local Chili's and try their Molten Chocolate Lava Cake, topped with vanilla ice cream! You may find yourself dying for that first bite, but you will not have to die to get it! LOL.


I'm feeling quite hungry.


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> Or The Oreos.


Howard, I agree - the Oreo is a classic for a reason. I've been eating them since I was a kid.

And I kid you not, just picked up these at a local Target store yesterday:


----------



## Oldsarge

Oreo copied Sunshine Hydrox and then launched a disinformation campaign claiming that Sunshine stole their idea. If you've ever had a Hydrox, you'll know how much better they were . . . or possibly are. I have heard that they're still available on the 'Net.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39674


Looks really good.


----------



## Howard

My mouth waters just looking at a slice of Chocolate Pudding Pie.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 39817


Deep dish Blueberry pie is my favorite!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Deep dish Blueberry pie is my favorite!


My favorite too as well.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40270


I'll just take a glass of milk instead.


----------



## Big T

Did not have any leftover pizza from last night to have for breakfast! Had to get creative: was a box of "Grilled Stickies" from Ye Olde College Diner (State College, PA, demolished, but the baking of the cinnamon bun stickies lingers on). Had one, but that just did not do it! Coffee begs for something more substantial, and wife was asleep and I dare not wake her from her slumber!

Digging into the frig, I found leftover hot sausage! Also a few buns and some tuna/macaroni salad, and this combo just might do it! So under the broiler a bun went, with a slice of provolone. The sausage was microwaved, with a bit of red sauce, hot & mild peppers and onion. Served up on the bun, with the salad. substantial enough to go with black coffee.

Dayam, but didn't the grilled stickie top all!


----------



## Oldsarge

Cannoli! 😞


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Did not have any leftover pizza from last night to have for breakfast! Had to get creative: was a box of "Grilled Stickies" from Ye Olde College Diner (State College, PA, demolished, but the baking of the cinnamon bun stickies lingers on). Had one, but that just did not do it! Coffee begs for something more substantial, and wife was asleep and I dare not wake her from her slumber!
> 
> Digging into the frig, I found leftover hot sausage! Also a few buns and some tuna/macaroni salad, and this combo just might do it! So under the broiler a bun went, with a slice of provolone. The sausage was microwaved, with a bit of red sauce, hot & mild peppers and onion. Served up on the bun, with the salad. substantial enough to go with black coffee.
> 
> Dayam, but didn't the grilled stickie top all!


I do so love an Italian hot sausage on an French roll and dressed with provolone, grilled onions and chopped jalapenos, with a double stripe of deli mustard for decoration, but not just before going to bed or just after rising in the AM. LOL, your are a better man than me ...BigT!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Cannoli! 😞
> 
> View attachment 40301


Those are really delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Lemon Supreme shooters, perchance?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Lemon Supreme shooters, perchance?


looks like Lemon Meringue pie cups?


----------



## Oldsarge

If you just can't skip dessert, have a tiny one?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> If you just can't skip dessert, have a tiny one?


Have one if you're still hungry.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40500


Yum..looks a bit like Creme Brulee on steroids, a treat not oft, but well enjoyed, for sure (I am of course referring to the smaller cup sized servings)!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40555


goes good with a cuppa coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40627
> 
> 
> View attachment 40628


Are those figs?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Are those figs?


yup. Absolutely superb with either prosciutto or gorgonzola. A dessert without sucrose.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40656


Oldsarge, my friend, you are killing my diet....but, bye-golly, don't stop...please don't stop! :crazy:


----------



## challer

Moosbeernocken


----------



## FiscalDean

I don't recall it this has been done before, but it would be a real schaum if someone didn't mention a torte.


----------



## Howard

Anyone want a slice of birthday cake?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

Ube!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41009


Is that grape gelato?


----------



## Oldsarge

Probably blackberry


----------



## Oldsarge

Champagne grenache stuffed cherries


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Champagne grenache stuffed cherries


Wait, what?


----------



## Oldsarge

And for me . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


I believe, even with my hands tied behind my back, I could eat twelve or more pieces before the container became an issue (which I'd just tip over with my head and keep eating as the contents spilled out).


----------



## Oldsarge

I keep waiting for See's to bring out their truffles in sugar-free. Their sugar-free chocolate and chocolate nut bars are excellent and their almond brittle (sugar free) is to die for.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> I keep waiting for See's to bring out their truffles in sugar-free. Their sugar-free chocolate and chocolate nut bars are excellent and their almond brittle (sugar free) is to die for.


We consume a large amount of See's candy. I have no doubt, if possible, my girlfriend would leave me for its Peanut Brittle and not look back. Hope they accommodate your wish soon.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Total decadence


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Total decadence


So what do we think is going on here: mousse filling, chips on top and in the crust, but what is the crust made from? Or is this some sorta of ice-cream concoction?


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> So what do we think is going on here: mousse filling, chips on top and in the crust, but what is the crust made from? Or is this some sorta of ice-cream concoction?


Cookie dough


----------



## Oldsarge

Chocolate chip cookie s'mores.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Chocolate chip cookie s'mores.


Oh dear Lord, I would definitely make myself sick overeating those.


----------



## Oldsarge

Now for something simple


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Chocolate chip cookie s'mores.
> 
> View attachment 41466


That's a pretty dessert to make, I suppose.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41653


i don't know which ones to take, they all look so good!


----------



## Oldsarge

Here's some more, Howard.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ I don't know what either one is and I want them, especially now, two-weeks into NYC's lockdown.


----------



## Oldsarge

The lower one is a peanut cream pie. The upper is a parfait of odd ingredients. Looks pretty, though.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Nutella cream pie . . .









Eskimo pie


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41923


Interesting dessert, I don't recall currants used in anything other than jelly. I wonder how they taste "in the raw" ?


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ I don't know what either one is and I want them, especially now, two-weeks into NYC's lockdown.


Fading, have you gone food shopping lately?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41910


Are those Kit-Kat's?


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> Fading, have you gone food shopping lately?


Howard, yes we have. We go to the stores about twice a week now that we are "sheltering in place" (shopping for essentials is still allowed) and have to hit a few stores to find most of what we need. Are you still working at the store? Stay safe my friend.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Howard, yes we have. We go to the stores about twice a week now that we are "sheltering in place" (shopping for essentials is still allowed) and have to hit a few stores to find most of what we need. Are you still working at the store? Stay safe my friend.


Yes I'm still working at Stop N Shop and I've never seen so many customers wear masks, I felt like I stepped into a Sci-Fi film.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Are those Kit-Kat's?


Nope, just Baker's semi-sweet baking chocolate. For those of us watching our blood sugar they give a chocolate hit without the sugar in normal candy bars. See's sugarless is another good choice.


----------



## Oldsarge

For those of you who get to eat stuff like this . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> For those of you who get to eat stuff like this . . .
> View attachment 41956
> 
> 
> View attachment 41957


You can take the kid out of New Jersey, but you can't take New Jersey out of the kid. Given the choice between the refined chocolate crepes with fresh raspberries and the fried dough sugar bomb that is a doughnut, this common man is going for the doughnuts every time (and the filled ones at that).


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> For those of you who get to eat stuff like this . . .
> View attachment 41956
> 
> 
> View attachment 41957


Just give me any doughnut.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Utter decadence!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Utter decadence!
> 
> View attachment 42128


Art in sugar, for sure! Look at it, appreciate the beauty, drool on it...and go ahead and eat the darned thing! Art is meant to be enjoyed.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Chocolate stout cake with Irish Cream sauce


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42340


Key Lime pie is a favored dessert in my estimation!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Key Lime pie is a favored dessert in my estimation!


That's lemon meringue pie.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> That's lemon meringue pie.


Nope, it's key lime. Look at the fruit on top. And this is the real deal, no fake green food coloring.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Nope, it's key lime. Look at the fruit on top. And this is the real deal, no fake green food coloring.


Sorry I thought it was lemon meringue pie with a lime wedge.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42358


Those must be the Cadbury Cream Eggs cause I love those a lot.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Howard, never an Easter goes by where I don't have, at least, a few Cadbury Eggs.

Old Sarge's don't look like Cadbury Eggs to my eye, but they look quite nice all the same.


----------



## Dhaller

I found out that one of my favorite pâtissière-confiseurs (Jocelyn Gragg, whom Atlanta foodies may remember from Restaurant Eugene) lives five minutes from my house... so she can bring her handmade truffles to me! Yes, to my very door!

Lockdown just got a little easier (AND she made chocolate bunnies for my daughter.)

Behold, jewel-like confections:










DH


----------



## Oldsarge

I can't match such elegance. My tastes are simpler


----------



## Howard

Dhaller said:


> I found out that one of my favorite pâtissière-confiseurs (Jocelyn Gragg, whom Atlanta foodies may remember from Restaurant Eugene) lives five minutes from my house... so she can bring her handmade truffles to me! Yes, to my very door!
> 
> Lockdown just got a little easier (AND she made chocolate bunnies for my daughter.)
> 
> Behold, jewel-like confections:
> 
> View attachment 42419
> 
> 
> DH


Wow, those are nice looking!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42531


Forrest Gumps fortune cookie "run Forrest, run"? :icon_scratch: LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Uh, no. Fortune cookie in-the-time-of-CORVID


----------



## Oldsarge

And this is also good advice.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ I haven't seen them in years, but I used to see (and buy) Easter candy that were kinda, sorta in the shape of bunnies and that were filled with brandy. The outer foil was decorated to look like a bunny, but the actual chocolate was only marginally bunny like. That said, it was a decent liquor-filled chocolate, so I didn't complain. But again, haven't seen them in stores in, I don't know, five or, maybe even, ten years.


----------



## FiscalDean

The Vermont Country Store catalog has a variety of liquor filled chocolates but I'm not sure about bunnies. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Fading Fast

FiscalDean said:


> The Vermont Country Store catalog has a variety of liquor filled chocolates but I'm not sure about bunnies. I'll have to check it out.


This place ⇩ also carries a good selection and, often (not always), the prices are better than at The Vermont Country Store.

https://www.bavariasausage.com/products.php?cat=Chocolates+-+Liquor


----------



## FiscalDean

Fading Fast said:


> This place ⇩ also carries a good selection and, often (not always), the prices are better than at The Vermont Country Store.
> 
> https://www.bavariasausage.com/products.php?cat=Chocolates+-+Liquor


Thanks for the link, I'll have to save this as a favorite. Interesting, they offer a Sheboygan style bratwurst. Before moving "up north" I lived in Sheboygan. I had no idea a Sheboygan style brat would have appeal to anyone outside Sheboygan.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> This place ⇩ also carries a good selection and, often (not always), the prices are better than at The Vermont Country Store.
> 
> https://www.bavariasausage.com/products.php?cat=Chocolates+-+Liquor


....but that does not look like diet fare(!)?


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ....but that does not look like diet fare(!)?


You are spot on, it is not. My approach (works for me, not preaching to others) is moderation and enjoy. In my twenties, I'd eat a lot of candy, now I'll have a few pieces and stop. Same with everything - eat all the fun stuff, but never in large amounts and I've, luckily, stayed reasonably healthy and the same weight I was when I graduated college. For full disclosure, I eat, give or take, half or less of what I did in my twenties and work out, at least, twice as much, so I'm not saying it was simple, but the balance works for me.

The one good thing - it got much easier in that my body now doesn't really want more food. Sure, sometimes, I'd like to eat more, but I don't (I kinda know my limits) and five minute after I leave the table I'm no longer hungry and feel better since I didn't stuff myself. Again though, this is just what works for me - I'm not preaching as everyone has to find what works for them.

Away from all that, the chocolates - the selection and prices - are really good, overall, at the Bavarian something something site. We've been buying from them for several years now both for us and for gifts. If you like a good dark chocolate and meaningful shot of decent booze in one candy, I recommend these:









They look to be out of stock right now, but they regularly get them in (sometimes in a bag not box, but they are the same chocolates).


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42700


Have you tried Dunkin Donuts Sarge?


----------



## Oldsarge

I don't eat donuts anymore. They're not good for my blood sugar. It's a shame. I really LIKE donuts.


----------



## Big T

I stay away also, mainly because I cannot eat just one! I can snarfle four or five down quicker than my brain can tell me to quit!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> I stay away also, mainly because I cannot eat just one! I can snarfle four or five down quicker than my brain can tell me to quit!


I can only eat one with a cuppa coffee.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Have you tried Dunkin Donuts Sarge?


When I stroll into Dunkin Donuts, I leave not with a donut, but rather a sausage and egg bagel, without the cheese (or what ever that yellow crap is that they inflict on an otherwise acceptable breakfast sandwich! Please note, that yellow mess doesn't melt like real cheese. :icon_scratch: When pressed, they will admit that the slice of yellow stuff is naught, but a processed cheese product.


----------



## Big T

I drink my coffee straight up, black, strong, unadulterated and lots of it. Fortunately for me, the coffee at our local Dunkin Donuts falls short on three of my coffee requirements! 

There is a Mickey D's next door to the Dunkin, and that's where I drive through several times a week. Again, fortunately for me, I care naught for their food, less I truly reflect my screen name (not entirely true, once per year, during Lent, I live for their Filet O Fish sandwiches, with no reasonable explanation why).


----------



## Oldsarge

This is scary, a maple bacon apple pie donut!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> When I stroll into Dunkin Donuts, I leave not with a donut, but rather a sausage and egg bagel, without the cheese (or what ever that yellow crap is that they inflict on an otherwise acceptable breakfast sandwich! Please note, that yellow mess doesn't melt like real cheese. :icon_scratch: When pressed, they will admit that the slice of yellow stuff is naught, but a processed cheese product.


And what about those eggs, are those even real fresh eggs?


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> I drink my coffee straight up, black, strong, unadulterated and lots of it. Fortunately for me, the coffee at our local Dunkin Donuts falls short on three of my coffee requirements!
> 
> There is a Mickey D's next door to the Dunkin, and that's where I drive through several times a week. Again, fortunately for me, I care naught for their food, less I truly reflect my screen name (not entirely true, once per year, during Lent, I live for their Filet O Fish sandwiches, with no reasonable explanation why).


I love my coffee sugary sweet, I know as I'm reaching 50 I shouldn't put so many sweeteners in mine but this is what keeps me going throghout the day.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> This is scary, a maple bacon apple pie donut!
> 
> View attachment 42758


I love me some maple donuts.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> And what about those eggs, are those even real fresh eggs?


I don't know, but I suspect your concerns are spot-on target. However I was afraid if I asked about the eggs, after grilling them (pun intended) about the true nature of their cheese, they might have told be to "social distance" myself right out of that Dunkin Donuts shop! It's getting harder to feed the machine. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Now, the BIG question: is dessert eaten immediately after a meal, or a couple of hours later, in order to fully savor the delicious treat, perhaps with a glass of port?


----------



## Oldsarge

Life is uncertain; eat dessert first!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Now, the BIG question: is dessert eaten immediately after a meal, or a couple of hours later, in order to fully savor the delicious treat, perhaps with a glass of port?


What I do Big T is wait a few hours after you've eaten a big meal then have something light with maybe a small coffee if you're in the mood.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Life is uncertain; eat dessert first!


I have it last.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I have it last.


Optimist.


----------



## Big T

I claim to not have a sweet tooth, but my belly claims otherwise!


----------



## Howard

I think it should be saved for after you've eaten a big meal and then a few hours later you want something sweet before you head off to bed like a piece of chocolate or a small cuppa coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ I am a big fan of the humble bunt cake, SGF makes them all the time.


----------



## Fading Fast

Coconut custard pie, Banana Bread & Chocolate Espresso Brownies


----------



## Oldsarge

You guys enjoy the coconut pie and banana bread, I'll just help myself to the brownies . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Coconut custard pie, Banana Bread & Chocolate Espresso Brownies
> View attachment 42957


Looks so good I will take them all.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42973


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> Looks so good I will take them all.


The banana bread was a gift, so I didn't get a taste, but the coconut custard pie and the brownies are fantastic (and, yes, I had some of both for dessert last night).


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


>


This poor fella had a tough Easter this year, but I'm hoping he'll be back with even more spring in his step next year.


----------



## Oldsarge

And filled with Irish Cream!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> This poor fella had a tough Easter this year, but I'm hoping he'll be back with even more spring in his step next year.


Probably cause of the pandemic the chocolate bunnies barely sold.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43004


Lay that donut flat on the plate before all the delicious sugar glaze drips off the thing! :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Well now, I don't know what it is, but like the average 2 year old, I still want a piece.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed, a sweet treat always goes well with a good cup of coffee! I'll take mine on the Lanai as we watch the sunrise.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Well now, I don't know what it is, but like the average 2 year old, I still want a piece.


same here, just wish you could slice yourself a piece of pie right through the computer.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Indeed, a sweet treat always goes well with a good cup of coffee! I'll take mine on the Lanai as we watch the sunrise.


Especially after a big dinner.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43234
> 
> 
> View attachment 43235


That caramel apple cobbler with ice cream would go down nicely, even for breakfast! In the second photo, please tell me those are 'key lime' bars, similar to lemon bars, but made with lime?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> That caramel apple cobbler with ice cream would go down nicely, even for breakfast! In the second photo, please tell me those are 'key lime' bars, similar to lemon bars, but made with lime?


Oh, probably. My late wife used to make lemon bars and lime bars interchangeably. She would double the citrus content. Fabulous either way.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, probably. My late wife used to make lemon bars and lime bars interchangeably. She would double the citrus content. Fabulous either way.


My girlfriend, too, subscribes to the "double this or that ingredient" school of baking - it works surprisingly well.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


Orange and chocolate is one of my favorite flavor combinations. Not exactly sure what's going on here, but I'd bet I'd like it.


----------



## eagle2250

You gentlemen are not making it easy for me to stick to mu New Years resolution to give up sugar! :crazy: LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43234
> 
> 
> View attachment 43235


Looks so good after a dinner.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's always nice to have a little cookie with your melty chocolate chips!


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43375
> 
> 
> It's always nice to have a little cookie with your melty chocolate chips!


If, one day, I ever turn into the food that I've eaten the most in my life, I might end up looking like a slice of pizza or a chocolate-chip cookie (or, possibly, a peanut butter and jelly sandwich).


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43375
> 
> 
> It's always nice to have a little cookie with your melty chocolate chips!


And what hot beverage would go good with cookies?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> And what hot beverage would go good with cookies?


I usually just drink milk or, if company's over, tawny port.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I usually just drink milk or, if company's over, tawny port.


I'd go for some coffee, care to join me?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> You gentlemen are not making it easy for me to stick to mu New Years resolution to give up sugar! :crazy: LOL.


Well, if you can't give it up, reduce it. Here's a collection of mini desserts.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Well, if you can't give it up, reduce it. Here's a collection of mini desserts.
> 
> View attachment 43437
> 
> 
> View attachment 43438
> 
> 
> View attachment 43439
> 
> 
> View attachment 43440


You make me hungry for dessert.


----------



## Oldsarge

Sorry, I couldn't resist. :hidden:


----------



## Oldsarge

Back on track


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43506
> 
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist. :hidden:


She'd be my after dinner dessert!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43714
> 
> 
> View attachment 43715


Is that dark chocolate?


----------



## Oldsarge

Mixed chocolate


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

If anything is going to bring my dad back from the dead, it could be this pic as he did love a root beer float.


----------



## eagle2250

[QUOTE="Oldsarge, post: 1950009, member: 1910
[/QUOTE]

Boy, it has been a long, long time since I enjoyed an A&W root beer float in a frosted mug...I believe it was back in 1973 at the A&W in Oscoda, MI. The A&W is now gone, replaced by a small family owned restaurant called Mama's Kitchen...home of the finest plate of deep fried smelt in all of Oscoda!


----------



## FiscalDean

eagle2250 said:


> [QUOTE="Oldsarge, post: 1950009, member: 1910


Boy, it has been a long, long time since I enjoyed an A&W root beer float in a frosted mug...I believe it was back in 1973 at the A&W in Oscoda, MI. The A&W is now gone, replaced by a small family owned restaurant called Mama's Kitchen...home of the finest plate of deep fried smelt in all of Oscoda! 
[/QUOTE]

That is quite a fame to claim!


----------



## Oldsarge

It's almost raspberry season! And I like the one on the top more, I think.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43849
> 
> 
> View attachment 43850
> 
> 
> It's almost raspberry season! And I like the one on the top more, I think.


I'm a huge fan of black raspberries. Thankfully, the grow wild on my property. I don't think I've ever seen them in the local grocery stores. 
I'd never thought to stuff them with chocolate, but I might try that.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43849
> 
> 
> View attachment 43850
> 
> 
> It's almost raspberry season! And I like the one on the top more, I think.


Raspberry angel kisses...How sweet, literally! For the price of a pound or so of those, I could have Mrs Eagle at my beck and call...at least until they were gone.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> View attachment 43842
> 
> 
> If anything is going to bring my dad back from the dead, it could be this pic as he did love a root beer float.


This is good on a hot summer day.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43876
> 
> 
> View attachment 43880


time for some dessert.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> time for some dessert.


The apple tart a la mode is calling my name! :amazing:


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> The apple tart a la mode is calling my name! :amazing:


I was sold even before I noticed it was in a skillet, which brings all that awesome crispy caramelization to the crust.


----------



## Oldsarge

And Howard . . . scores! Damn, what a cheese cake.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> And Howard . . . scores! Damn, what a cheese cake.


I would like a slice of that cheesecake looks so good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44169


I'm not a big doughnut fan - I'll have them a few times a year - but that one looks very tasty.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> I'm not a big doughnut fan - I'll have them a few times a year - but that one looks very tasty.


Your words reflect my perspectives on the aforementioned sugary temptations quite nicely, reducing (pun intended) my response to a convenient..."what he said!" LOL.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> I'm not a big doughnut fan - I'll have them a few times a year - but that one looks very tasty.


I have them at every chance I get, I am a doughnut and coffee person.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> I'm not a big doughnut fan - I'll have them a few times a year - but that one looks very tasty.


It's the dark chocolate center that does it


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> It's the dark chocolate center that does it


Oh yeah!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44250


Boston Cream filled doughnut holes, perchance. If so, we need to dip those in some chocolate fudge icing before we eat them...it's the right thing to do! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

And now for something better for you.


----------



## Oldsarge

Donuts, bah!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Somebody, not saying whom, has had cannolis on his mind recently (and now I have them on mine).


----------



## Oldsarge

My sainted Aunt Rose made the best.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Somebody, not saying whom, has had cannolis on his mind recently (and now I have them on mine).


I want some for dessert.


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> I want some for dessert.


Howard, I'm not that familiar with Bayside, but I bet you have some good old-school Italian bakeries near you - no?


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Howard, I'm not that familiar with Bayside, but I bet you have some good old-school Italian bakeries near you - no?


We used to have one in my neighborhood many years ago but I believe there is one on Bell Blvd.


----------



## Oldsarge

blueberry buckle


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44600
> 
> 
> blueberry buckle


Bring it over and I'll put a fresh pot of coffee on!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

A Voodoo Donuts just opened next to my local market. Oh, dearie, dearie me.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Bring it over and I'll put a fresh pot of coffee on!


make mine with cream and sugar.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> A Voodoo Donuts just opened next to my local market. Oh, dearie, dearie me.
> View attachment 44620


After you eat it does it put a spell on you?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> A Voodoo Donuts just opened next to my local market. Oh, dearie, dearie me.
> View attachment 44620


....and indeed, here we have photographic proof that a cream cheese iced carrot cake really did have sex with a pecan roll! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44685
> 
> 
> View attachment 44686


My favorite, cookies and donuts.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44729


Jeez Louise, SWMBO just pulled me away from licking the computer screen, mumblinr, "you idiot, you are going to electrocute yourself!" LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44729


That looks like chocolate inside the omelette.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> That looks like chocolate inside the omelette.


Crepes, Howard, not an omelette.


----------



## Oldsarge

Simplicity.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44902


My favorite is definitely chocolate.


----------



## Oldsarge

Mmm, fresh strawberries and whipped cream!


----------



## FiscalDean

One of my all time favorites, cranberry cake with a super rich butter sauce


----------



## eagle2250

FiscalDean said:


> One of my all time favorites, cranberry cake with a super rich butter sauce
> View attachment 45065


It is temptations such as that pictured above that make giving up sugar in one's diet so darned hard!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45051
> 
> 
> Mmm, fresh strawberries and whipped cream!


On her or on the plate? (sorry Sarge, couldn't resist.)


----------



## Oldsarge

Yes.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45162


....and once again I find myself lusting for something I cannot have to call my very own!


----------



## Oldsarge

Blueberry cheesecake. The blueberries are ripening. I've never made a cheesecake before. And I probably shouldn't! However, someone/thing keeps whispering over my shoulder saying, "Cheeeeeeesecake . . . "


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45162


I love blueberry cheesecake.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45212


Did you make that, Sarge?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Did you make that, Sarge?


Dear God, no! Thirty years ago I would have. Now? That much sugar in one place makes the hair on my neck stand up. I'm sure it's delicious, though.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45257
> 
> 
> View attachment 45259


LOL. It was but a month ago when our Grandsons and a friend of theirs who has adopted my wife as his Grandmother, as well, were getting baking lessons from Grandma D and they made a pan of Oreo Enhanced Chocolate Chip Cookie...that's one 9" by 12" cookie. SWMBO, being ever efficient has a picture of this cookie on her phone (I'm sure!). I will try to find and post that picture!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45280


What is that Sarge? Is that cinnamon on top?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What is that Sarge? Is that cinnamon on top?


Tiramasou. Yep.


----------



## Oldsarge

Now let us all consider something healthful . . . with lots of fruit.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Now let us all consider something healthful . . . with lots of fruit.
> 
> View attachment 45302


Healthful or not, that fruit salad on a bed of ice cream sandwich is certainly tempting!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Now let us all consider something healthful . . . with lots of fruit.
> 
> View attachment 45302


healthy fruit on top a delicious cake looks yummy.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> Now let us all consider something healthful . . . with lots of fruit.
> 
> View attachment 45302


WANT! WANT! WANT! WANT!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45419


Those look really good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This is for Howard.


----------



## IT_cyclist

N


Oldsarge said:


> This is for Howard.
> 
> View attachment 45456


Not if I get to it first!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> This is for Howard.
> 
> View attachment 45456


Thanks, I'll take a slice.


----------



## ran23

That was for everybody.


----------



## Oldsarge

So's this.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45592





Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45592


And just in time for the first day of Summer.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45676
> 
> 
> View attachment 45677
> 
> 
> View attachment 45678


Paraphrasing the iconic Sergeant Schultz, from the old Hogan's Heros series, "my will is getting weak...I see nothing!" LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Paraphrasing the iconic Sergeant Schultz, from the old Hogan's series, "my will is getting weak...I see nothing!" LOL.


The only thing you see are doughnuts.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> The only thing you see are doughnuts.


SWMBO has decreed that you shall be sent to the Eastern Front, immediately! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> SWMBO has decreed that you shall be sent to the Eastern Front, immediately! LOL.


Can I have the doughnuts?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45746


A classic for a good reason.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45746


good to eat on a hot Summer day.


----------



## Oldsarge

Something else for summer.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Something else for summer.
> 
> View attachment 45762


I'll take a sugar cone.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Somebody has been isolate toooooo long!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Somebody has been isolate toooooo long!
> 
> View attachment 46082


Would the hue of the fruit perchance be a result of the Octopod's ink? LOL. Seriously, what is the filling? It looks good.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Somebody has been isolate toooooo long!
> 
> View attachment 46082


That's an Octopie.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Would the hue of the fruit perchance be a result of the Octopod's ink? LOL. Seriously, what is the filling? It looks good.


The filling could be blueberry or blackberry sauce.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Would the hue of the fruit perchance be a result of the Octopod's ink? LOL. Seriously, what is the filling? It looks good.


My guess would be blueberry


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46122


That's a good icing-to-cake ratio.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46122


It appears that the 'hunter/gatherer' responsible for putting that gastronomical delight on tthe plate used a scatter gun with shells loaded with dark chocolate #00 Buck pellets to pull it from the sky. That could definitely sweeten the pot...or the cupcake, as it were! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> My guess would be blueberry


blackberry would be better cause it resembles ink.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46230


Don't know what it is, but I'll try it!


----------



## Oldsarge

Nectarine tart on puff pastry.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46229


Hey what happened to the pie?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46395


tastes good on a hot day like today.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46440


I'd like some of her pie. (AHEM!) 😉


----------



## Fading Fast

The missing piece represents my just-finished lunch for today (accompanied by a large glass of milk).


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> The missing piece represents my just-finished lunch for today (accompanied by a large glass of milk).
> View attachment 46467


You have pie for dessert, not lunch., unless you want to eat in reverse.


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> You have pie for dessert, not lunch., unless you want to eat in reverse.


I don't know what to tell you Howard, I had a piece of pie and a glass of milk for lunch today. I don't do that everyday, but sometimes you just have to have some fun.


----------



## Oldsarge

Ice cream makes a good lunch in the summer


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> I don't know what to tell you Howard, I had a piece of pie and a glass of milk for lunch today. I don't do that everyday, but sometimes you just have to have some fun.


It doesn't happen very often these days, since SWMBO decided she wants to see me as she did when we first met back in 1972, but when Mrs Eagle bakes an apple, cherry or blueberry pie these days it is not uncommon for me to sneak a generous serving for breakfast the next morning. Getting real..."A mans got to do what a mans got to do!" These are desperate times. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> I don't know what to tell you Howard, I had a piece of pie and a glass of milk for lunch today. I don't do that everyday, but sometimes you just have to have some fun.


For lunch? So what did you have for dinner?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Ice cream makes a good lunch in the summer
> 
> View attachment 46489
> 
> 
> View attachment 46490
> 
> 
> View attachment 46504


For me Ice Cream is a good snack.


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> For lunch? So what did you have for dinner?


Chicken sandwich, tomato salad and another piece of pie for dessert.

Howard, my friend, all I'm saying is, once in awhile, I "break" the rules and eat something "bad" for a meal.

Over the years, I've had cake for breakfast, cookies for lunch, etc., but only on reasonably rare occasions.

To be honest, when I was younger, I ate that way more often, but since approaching my 40s and, now, sailing through my 50s, I try to eat a healthier, more-balanced diet.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> Chicken sandwich, tomato salad and another piece of pie for dessert.
> 
> Howard, my friend, all I'm saying is, once in awhile, I "break" the rules and eat something "bad" for a meal.
> 
> Over the years, I've had cake for breakfast, cookies for lunch, etc., but only on reasonably rare occasions.
> 
> To be honest, when I was younger, I ate that way more often, but since approaching my 40s and, now, sailing through my 50s, I try to eat a healthier, more-balanced diet.


Try being in your 70's and starting to wonder what the point of eating healthy is. It's like my MIL who is 93. Just why the heck should she be restricting herself to one glass of sauvignon blanc with dinner? She's 93!


----------



## Oldsarge

Say, "Cheeeeeeeeeeeesecake!"


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Chicken sandwich, tomato salad and another piece of pie for dessert.
> 
> Howard, my friend, all I'm saying is, once in awhile, I "break" the rules and eat something "bad" for a meal.
> 
> Over the years, I've had cake for breakfast, cookies for lunch, etc., but only on reasonably rare occasions.
> 
> To be honest, when I was younger, I ate that way more often, but since approaching my 40s and, now, sailing through my 50s, I try to eat a healthier, more-balanced diet.


I used to have a small piece of cake for breakfast a while ago, it's not too bad but as I'm approaching 50 I'm trying to eat somewhat healthier myself.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46546


Cookie Pie?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46546





Howard said:


> Cookie Pie?


No. I think it is more likely a chocolate chip cookie for two, on steroids! The twin scoops of ice cream are a very nice touch.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Cookie Pie?


Yup!


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


I'm assuming the skillet cooking must give that cookie "pie" one hell of a wonderful crunch on the bottom (maybe even some caramelization).


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> I'm assuming the skillet cooking must give that cookie "pie" one hell of a wonderful crunch on the bottom (maybe even some caramelization).


Probably for most but for the truly decadent baker, the cookie would be just cooked and still soft and gooey in the center. And then the ice cream goes on top while the cookie is still warm.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Probably for most but for the truly decadent baker, the cookie would be just cooked and still soft and gooey in the center. And then the ice cream goes on top while the cookie is still warm.


Crispy bottom, warm gooey center and ice-cream on top - I'm on board.


----------



## Oldsarge

Granola parfaits for those who just insist on being healthy.


----------



## Oldsarge

Since we seem to be in the strawberry mode . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Yup!


My favorite.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> No. I think it is more likely a chocolate chip cookie for two, on steroids! The twin scoops of ice cream are a very nice touch.


You're making me hungry.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 46712


I think I;ll start with one of those topped off to present the misleading impression of a healthy option and then proceed to demolish the entire column of chocolate fudge iced wonders! Yum! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> I think I;ll start with one of those topped off to present the misleading impression of a healthy option and then proceed to demolish the entire column of chocolate fudge iced wonders! Yum! LOL.


There's just something ironic about a cupcake disguised as broccoli. :devil:


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> There's just something ironic about a cupcake disguised as broccoli. :devil:


or a broccoli disguised as a cupcake.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> or a broccoli disguised as a cupcake.


That's just ghastly!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Healthy or not?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Healthy or not?
> 
> View attachment 46770
> 
> 
> View attachment 46771


The first one is pretty healthy.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Healthy or not?
> 
> View attachment 46770
> 
> 
> View attachment 46771


How could a breakfast plate be any healthier than that fruit plate, but you losing points on those deep fried, heavily sugared beignets. However, were the choice mine to make, it would be the beignets ...in a New York micro-second! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Continuing the berry theme.


----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> Continuing the berry theme.
> 
> View attachment 46872


I gather that you are x-military. As such, you should be familiar with the rules of the Geneva Convention. Showing us ^this and not sending us all the actual product is a violation of the above rules as well as the constitution's guaranty agains cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47042


Now how does one dunk those chocolate chip cookies in a restricted throat bottle of milk? :icon_scratch: Could we get a glass at table #1?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47042


I love milk and cookies.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I thought the chocolate pianos were especially droll.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47150


or you can have Bacon Ice Cream


----------



## Oldsarge

Rhubarb pie!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47162
> 
> 
> Rhubarb pie!


If it weren't for my Mom's deep dish blueberry pies, rhubarb would be my favorite. However even with the competition, rhubarb pie is still pretty special!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47252


A frosted glass of ice cold beer after several hours of yard work on a hot summer afternoon is indeed one of lifes simple pleasures. But if I am going to enjoy four glazed cake donuts, it will be with a tall ice cold glass of milk!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47252


I'll take a coffee, light and sweet instead of a beer.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A frosted glass of ice cold beer after several hours of yard work on a hot summer afternoon is indeed one of lifes simple pleasures. But if I am going to enjoy four glazed cake donuts, it will be with a tall ice cold glass of milk!


And I will enjoy a hot cup of coffee light and sweet.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Except for the price china and expensive table linens, that slice looks much like the Rhubarb pies Mon used to bake for us! Yum....good memories.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Except for the prica china and expensive table linens, that slice looks much like the Rhubarb pies Mon used to bake for us! Yum....good memories.


Growing up, if the plates matched, we were living large and, as to having any table linen, bahahahahahaha.

Pie with ice-cream though, now that is something we did have.


----------



## Oldsarge

Yeah, pie with_out_ ice cream was hard times.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47375


Howard, did you take the bite out of that cookie? If so, I need you to give me lessons on how to use my computer! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Growing up, if the plates matched, we were living large and, as to having any table linen, bahahahahahaha.
> 
> Pie with ice-cream though, now that is something we did have.


What was your favorite pie and ice cream?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47466
> 
> View attachment 47467


Valentine's Day is not for 7 more months.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Valentine's Day is not for 7 more months.


True, but strawberries aren't worth eating in February. I consider this a 'courtship cake'.


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> What was your favorite pie and ice cream?


Growing up, apple crumb with vanilla ice-cream. Today, probably the same, but I have noticed blueberry pie has been moving up my Leaderboard in recent years.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Growing up, apple crumb with vanilla ice-cream. Today, probably the same, but I have noticed blueberry pie has been moving up my Leaderboard in recent years.


I also like fresh apple pie and ice cream.


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> I also like fresh apple pie and ice cream.


I'm a vanilla-ice-cream-with-pie guy, but my dad's favorite combo was chocolate ice-cream on blueberry pie. Not for me, but he loved it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> I'm a vanilla-ice-cream-with-pie guy, but my dad's favorite combo was chocolate ice-cream on blueberry pie. Not for me, but he loved it.


I could go for some right now.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47532


Yummy!


----------



## Oldsarge

Summer through fall.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Summer through fall.
> 
> View attachment 47624
> 
> 
> View attachment 47626


I love pumpkin pie!


----------



## Howard

How about a dessert buffet?


----------



## FiscalDean

This could be included in the libation contemplation thread

















The Grasshopper and the Brandy Alexander


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> This could be included in the libation contemplation thread
> 
> View attachment 47667
> View attachment 47668
> 
> 
> The Grasshopper and the Brandy Alexander


----------



## Fading Fast

FiscalDean said:


> This could be included in the libation contemplation thread
> 
> View attachment 47667
> View attachment 47668
> 
> 
> The Grasshopper and the Brandy Alexander


I remember those drinks as something - my experience, not anything else - that older women used to order when I first got to NYC in the '80s. I served a few to such women when I did a brief stint as a bartender back then. But since then, I've never heard anyone order a Grasshopper, but I still hear a Brandy Alexander getting ordered now and then. At least that happened way back in February when one could still go to a bar.


----------



## FiscalDean

Fading Fast said:


> I remember those drinks as something - my experience, not anything else - that older women used to order when I first got to NYC in the '80s. I served a few to such women when I did a brief stint as a bartender back then. But since then, I've never heard anyone order a Grasshopper, but I still hear a Brandy Alexander getting ordered now and then. At least that happened way back in February when one could still go to a bar.


These two after dinner drinks are probably more of a 70's thing. You're correct, they do seem to be ordered by a more "mature" lady these days. I have been known to prepare these for by wife's sisters when they venture north for a weekend. Between the booze and the ice cream, they pack way too many calories.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> I remember those drinks as something - my experience, not anything else - that older women used to order when I first got to NYC in the '80s. I served a few to such women when I did a brief stint as a bartender back then. But since then, I've never heard anyone order a Grasshopper, but I still hear a Brandy Alexander getting ordered now and then. At least that happened way back in February when one could still go to a bar.


What does a Brandy Alexander consist of?


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> What does a Brandy Alexander consist of?


Brandy, creme de cacao and vanilla ice cream( some people use heavy cream in place of ice cream). Creme de cacao is a chocolate flavored liqueur that is either a dark brown or clear. Some people use the dark brown and some use the clear. I personally use ice cream and the clear variety of the creme de cacao.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47683
> 
> 
> View attachment 47685
> 
> 
> View attachment 47686
> 
> View attachment 47687
> 
> 
> View attachment 47688
> 
> 
> View attachment 47689
> 
> 
> View attachment 47690


Paraphrasing Renee Zellweger's character in the movie Jerry McGuire, "You had me at that peanut butter cup pizza!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> Brandy, creme de cacao and vanilla ice cream( some people use heavy cream in place of ice cream). Creme de cacao is a chocolate flavored liqueur that is either a dark brown or clear. Some people use the dark brown and some use the clear. I personally use ice cream and the clear variety of the creme de cacao.


So it's an after dinner drink? You can't get drunk from that?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> So it's an after dinner drink? You can't get drunk from that?


Depends on how many you have.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> So it's an after dinner drink? You can't get drunk from that?


It is an after dinner drink but you can get drunk from it


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> So it's an after dinner drink? You can't get drunk from that?


Yes and, owing to all the sugar combined with the alcohol, you can also get one nasty hangover.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Yes and, owing to all the sugar combined with the alcohol, you can also get one nasty hangover.


....and eventually, perhaps develop an unsightly spare tire! Everything we experience should be done in moderation. :teacha:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> ....and eventually, perhaps develop an unsightly spare tire! Everything we experience should be done in moderation. :teacha:


Including the moderation.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Depends on how many you have.


To be honest, I've never gotten drunk before, I can remember I used to drink a Rum Coke and it was only 1 glass so if I can drink a Chocolatini then I'm fine.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> It is an after dinner drink but you can get drunk from it


I'd probably wake up and get a headache from it but that's about it. To be honest I'm not like those people who party and drink copious amounts of alcohol then come home to wind up with a hangover.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Yes and, owing to all the sugar combined with the alcohol, you can also get one nasty hangover.


So one is fine?


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> So one is fine?


Yes. If you are fine with one drink in general, one of these would be fine too. If you've never tried one, it's fun to see what one is like. My humble advice, though, is to stop after one.

Personally, it's not really my thing, but as an after-dinner, boozy, sweet, kinda ice-cream drink, the Brandy Alexander is okay. I did not like the Grasshopper at all, though, as it tasted too much like mouthwash with booze to me. But that's why you should try them, to see which one you like.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Yes. If you are fine with one drink in general, one of these would be fine too. If you've never tried one, it's fun to see what one is like. My humble advice, though, is to stop after one.
> 
> Personally, it's not really my thing, but as an after-dinner, boozy, sweet, kinda ice-cream drink, the Brandy Alexander is okay. I did not like the Grasshopper at all, though, as it tasted too much like mouthwash with booze to me. But that's why you should try them, to see which one you like.


Isn't a Grasshopper a mint cookie?


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Isn't a Grasshopper a mint cookie?


It's two liqueurs, creme demethe, creme de cacao, and ice cream or heavy cream


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> Isn't a Grasshopper a mint cookie?


You are correct.

It's a situation where there is one name for two different things, but both with mint as their flavor.

The Grasshopper Cookie:








And the Grasshopper Cocktail:








The Grasshopper is a classic drink recipe featuring creme de menthe, creme de cacao and light cream. ...
Ingredients

3/4 ounce green creme de menthe
3/4 ounce white creme de cacao
3/4 ounce light cream (or single cream, in the UK)

Howard, as per @FiscalDean above, there are many different variations on the recipe for the same drink.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> You are correct.
> 
> It's a situation where there is one name for two different things, but both with mint as their flavor.
> 
> The Grasshopper Cookie:
> View attachment 47809
> 
> And the Grasshopper Cocktail:
> View attachment 47810
> 
> The Grasshopper is a classic drink recipe featuring creme de menthe, creme de cacao and light cream. ...
> Ingredients
> 
> 3/4 ounce green creme de menthe
> 3/4 ounce white creme de cacao
> 3/4 ounce light cream (or single cream, in the UK)
> 
> Howard, as per @FiscalDean above, there are many different variations on the recipe for the same drink.


I can only drink 1 alcoholic or non-alocholic drink so having one Grasshopper is all I need, don't want My Parents getting worried about me.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47864


In the immortal words of Elphelba, Wicked Witch of The West in that iconic movie The Wizard of Oz, "I'm melting!"


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47864


How about some alcoholic ice cream?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47903
> 
> 
> View attachment 47904


Those look really good.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47903
> 
> 
> View attachment 47904


Oh my, now these are some serious calories! :amazing:


----------



## Oldsarge

So do these!


----------



## fishertw

Howard said:


> How about some alcoholic ice cream?


My wife just brought some of the Whiskey home last week. It's OK but not Laphroaig


----------



## Howard

fishertw said:


> My wife just brought some of the Whiskey home last week. It's OK but not Laphroaig


Was it whiskey flavored ice cream?


----------



## Oldsarge

Ultimate decadence.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Ultimate decadence.
> 
> View attachment 47964


I would like some whipped cream on it.


----------



## ran23

I grew up on Kaluha over ice cream.


----------



## Fading Fast

ran23 said:


> I grew up on Kaluha over ice cream.


You had a good upbringing.


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> I grew up on Kaluha over ice cream.


Kaluha Ice Cream is so good.


----------



## Howard

Unless you put gobs of ice cream on it, then I would call it dessert.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I don't know what this is but it looks really good!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I don't know what this is but it looks really good!
> 
> View attachment 48100


Could they be chocolate squares?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

Dark chocolate squares and Red wine for lunch today.


----------



## Oldsarge

Eternal life beckons.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## IT_cyclist

ran23 said:


> Dark chocolate squares and Red wine for lunch today.


Does that lunch give you the heart of a 20 year old? Is it possible to OD on anti-oxidants?


----------



## Fading Fast

ran23 said:


> Dark chocolate squares and Red wine for lunch today.


Damn that sounds good.


----------



## eagle2250

IT_cyclist said:


> Does that lunch give you the heart of a 20 year old? Is it possible to OD on anti-oxidants?


It should leave us heart healthy, in any event! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Damn that sounds good.


It sure does.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48175
> 
> 
> View attachment 48176


:crazy: Egad...it has been so long, I can't even remember eating my last ice cream cone! Paraphrasing Cormac McCarthy, "this is no thread for old men!" LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> :crazy: Egad...it has been so long, I can't even remember eating my last ice cream cone! Paraphrasing Cormac McCarthy, "this is no thread for old men!" LOL.


I've "evolved" from a three-scoop to a two-scoop to, now, a one-scoop guy, but an ice-cream cone is part of summer for me. Sometime, I really enjoy the ice-cream; sometimes, it's just about the vibe it creates. Getting a cone with my girlfriend from an ice-cream truck or store and walking down the street with it on a hot day - heaven.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48175
> 
> 
> View attachment 48176


Is that supposed to be a chocolate dipping sauce?


----------



## Oldsarge

If I could find sugar free ice cream cones, I'd be among the happiest men in Portland.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that supposed to be a chocolate dipping sauce?


Dip or pour.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> :crazy: Egad...it has been so long, I can't even remember eating my last ice cream cone! Paraphrasing Cormac McCarthy, "this is no thread for old men!" LOL.


I forgot the last time I've been to Baskin And Robbins


Oldsarge said:


> Dip or pour.


What's that moving swivel thing you dip chocolate on? They serve them in fancy restaurants.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> I've "evolved" from a three-scoop to a two-scoop to, now, a one-scoop guy, but an ice-cream cone is part of summer for me. Sometime, I really enjoy the ice-cream; sometimes, it's just about the vibe it creates. Getting a cone with my girlfriend from an ice-cream truck or store and walking down the street with it on a hot day - heaven.


What was your favorite flavor?


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> What was your favorite flavor?


Not dead yet . Hence, my favorite flavor is vanilla, but I'm pretty open and try and like a lot of others. But if I have a go to ice-cream flavor, it's vanilla. How 'bout you Howard - what's your favorite?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I forgot the last time I've been to Baskin And Robbins
> 
> What's that moving swivel thing you dip chocolate on? They serve them in fancy restaurants.


The device you describe, Howard, is a Lazy Susan.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> The device you describe, Howard, is a Lazy Susan.


No it's not a Lazy Susan, it's a moving thing you dip either chocolate or melted cheese with, you could use different fruits on a stick, maybe Sarge would know. It looks like waterfall.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Not dead yet . Hence, my favorite flavor is vanilla, but I'm pretty open and try and like a lot of others. But if I have a go to ice-cream flavor, it's vanilla. How 'bout you Howard - what's your favorite?


I grew up with Chocolate and when I visited Baskin And Robbins growing up in the 80's trying different flavors was awesome, I remember having Ice cream pizza.


----------



## FiscalDean

How about a chocolate fountain?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> No it's not a Lazy Susan, it's a moving thing you dip either chocolate or melted cheese with, you could use different fruits on a stick, maybe Sarge would know. It looks like waterfall.


You're going to have to come up with a photo, Howard. That doesn't sound like anything I've ever come across.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> You're going to have to come up with a photo, Howard. That doesn't sound like anything I've ever come across.


----------



## Howard

Or I think it's this:


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> How about a chocolate fountain?
> 
> View attachment 48224


👍

Thanks Fiscal that's what I was referring to, appreciate it.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


>


Regardless of what one might call it, that fondue dessert tray promises a sweet treat for diners seated at that table!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Regardless of what one might call it, that fondue dessert tray promises a sweet treat for diners seated at that table!


You would just dip the fruit in any combination would be my favorite.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48262


Is that a blueberry pizza pie?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that a blueberry pizza pie?


Yup. It's called a dessert pizza.


----------



## Oldsarge

the octo-pie


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Yup. It's called a dessert pizza.


I love dessert pizza.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48294
> 
> 
> the octo-pie


 It might eat me!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48319


A sweet treat to be eaten quickly, so as to avoid making a mess!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48319


better eat it before it melts.


----------



## Howard

I always enjoyed a vanilla cone with sprinkles from Mister Softee.


----------



## Oldsarge

Summer is for ice cream.



















With pie under it!


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> I always enjoyed a vanilla cone with sprinkles from Mister Softee.


Howard, as kid growing up in the '70s, that was my go-to ice cream cone order at Dairy Queen.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Howard, as kid growing up in the '70s, that was my go-to ice cream cone order at Dairy Queen.


Have you been to Baskin And Robbins during The 1970's?


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> Have you been to Baskin And Robbins during The 1970's?


Not sure if it was in the '70s, but definitely by the '80s I'd been to a Baskin and Robbins. There's one near us today that, pre-Covid, my girlfriend and I would pop into now and then after dinner in the summer to get some ice-cream for dessert.


----------



## Oldsarge

Back in SoCal, B&R was a regular stopping place until they started replacing their ice cream with all sorts of pseudos. I used to consume gallons of Pralines and Cream . . . They used to make the best fresh peach, too.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Not sure if it was in the '70s, but definitely by the '80s I'd been to a Baskin and Robbins. There's one near us today that, pre-Covid, my girlfriend and I would pop into now and then after dinner in the summer to get some ice-cream for dessert.


If I had to choose a favorite I think I would choose the bubblegum flavored ice cream, that flavor was pretty good.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48391


And coffee too.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48451
> 
> 
> View attachment 48455


Enjoying dessert with our best friend. Reminds me of the Husky in our home years ago, who had a taste for grilled salmon. We lost more than one dinner to those jaws! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

or?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48451
> 
> 
> View attachment 48455


The dog is going to eat my slice!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48479
> 
> 
> or?
> 
> View attachment 48480


I'll take both.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Not sure what is is, but I think I'd like it.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48561


Are we looking at the iconic fabled "Leaning Tower of Temptation?" In any event I know what I will not be allowed for breakfast.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48561
> 
> 
> View attachment 48562


Matt Stonie could eat all those doughnuts in less time.


----------



## Oldsarge

Death by chocolate!


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Once again, not a hundred percent sure what it is, but I want it anyway.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Death by chocolate!
> 
> View attachment 48659


Chocolate cake, mixed nuts caramel sauce and all capped off with a chocolate fudge watch cap...what's not to love? Yum!


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Once again, not a hundred percent sure what it is, but I want it anyway.


Could be a chocolate cupcake.


----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> Death by chocolate!
> 
> View attachment 48659


I regret that I have but one life to give for this creation.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48948


Kiwi Lime Pie?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Kiwi Lime Pie?


Those are figs and it's a cake.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49245


Clearly your subject is a "Hottie." Just look at how fast she's melting that ice cream! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49245


Good Lord! She's making a mess!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Clearly your subject is a "Hottie." Just look at how fast she's melting that ice cream! LOL.


If he thinks he's enticing me, it's not working!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


They might be considered dainty, but the petit four is, IMO, the perfect cake-deliver system when you want a full-on sugar-hit of iced layer cake.

Usually, they have a few layers of cake with jam and buttercream between the layers all enrobed in a thick coating of fondant icing. They pack a punch.

Silly name, precious appearance, but despite that, it's a cake that roars.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49314


That looks so good.


----------



## Oldsarge

Hey, Big T,
Look what I found!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

That chocolate cake reminds me of Pac-Man with a slice opened reminds me of it's mouth.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49436
> 
> 
> View attachment 49437


Do my eyes deceive me this AM, or is that a birthday cake for a 28 year old? Tempting, very tempting!


----------



## FiscalDean

Now this is a dessert for a 28 year old!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> Hey, Big T,
> Look what I found!
> 
> View attachment 49342


Leave the guns.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Do my eyes deceive me this AM, or is that a birthday cake for a 28 year old? Tempting, very tempting!


I get thirty but won't put any money on it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49483


Delightful I'm sure, but what are we looking at? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Delightful I'm sure, but what are we looking at? :icon_scratch:


chocolate bark, I think.


----------



## Oldsarge

Bread pudding


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Bread pudding
> 
> View attachment 49514


A sweet treat best reserved for the holidays! LOL.


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> Now this is a dessert for a 28 year old!
> View attachment 49456


Is that woman still living?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> chocolate bark, I think.


They sell that at stores.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Is that woman still living?


Her name is Dolores Erickson and she was born in 1935. As far as I can tell, she is still living in the Seattle area.


----------



## Fading Fast

It's that time of year again and the Fading Fasts just made their annual Russell Stover Orange Marshmallow Pumpkin purchase.

I can report that, once again, Russell Stover had a good harvest and the orange marshmallow pumpkins taste very fresh and orange-y.
















And, yes, two are missing from the top box as I had to do research to write this post.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> A sweet treat best reserved for the holidays! LOL.


Or leftover bread! Heck, I have made it from stale hamburger buns!


----------



## Oldsarge

TKI67 said:


> Or leftover bread! Heck, I have made it from stale hamburger buns!


Sourdough bread is best but it's the bourbon sauce that's the key.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49652


I'll switch wine for a cuppa coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Decadent!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49717
> 
> 
> Decadent!


Just the right desert for Taco Tuesday! Yum.


----------



## Howard

Dessert Tacos.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49826
> 
> 
> View attachment 49827
> 
> 
> View attachment 49828


Today is My Father's 79th Birthday, sure he would love these desserts but most likely he would give the rest to me cause it would be way too much for him to finish, you ever get that feeling of fullness after trying to finish a big dessert?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49827


Jeez Louise, how do I erase the image of that chocolate fudge cake , with fudge icing, out of my mind? :crazy:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Jeez Louise, how do I erase the image of that chocolate fudge cake , with fudge icing, out of my mind? :crazy:


Go buy a cake.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Go buy a cake.


Howard, SWMBO's got me on a diet and you are a bad influence. If I should go out and buy and eat that ever so tempting cake, you and I might both find ourselves in trouble! LOL.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I'll switch wine for a cuppa coffee.


As would I! I've never really been a wine drinker and have tasted many types - guess my palate is not that refined. But coffee? I'm a conna-sewer!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> As would I! I've never really been a wine drinker and have tasted many types - guess my palate is not that refined. But coffee? I'm a conna-sewer!


I drink wine on occasions, The Manischewitz.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49913


Apple Pie, Yum!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Salted caramel sauce to go on Tillamook vanilla ice cream (to wash down the coq au vin and parsleyed steamed new potatoes).


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50000


Is that vanilla, looks delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50095


Wow, that must be expensive?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Wow, that must be expensive?


Yeah, probably. It's Godiva, after all.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Yeah, probably. It's Godiva, after all.


I'm sure I've told this story here before, but growing up, we were a nothing-fancy household. Chocolate was Hershey's or Mars or some other mass-market brand. And a gift box was Russell Stover or Whitman's. That was chocolate to me as a kid. I had all but no idea that higher-quality chocolate even existed.

Then one Christmas, someone sent my Dad a large box of Godiva chocolates. It was like a small spaceship had landed in our house. We all raced through dinner the first night just so that we could try it. Today, my girlfriend and I would break into it the minute it showed up, but my parents had restraint.

I can still remember the feeling of excitement when we opened the gold box and lifted off the brown wax paper sitting over the chocolates. I think we each got three pieces a night (it lasted a good long time). Even as a kid, you knew Godiva was much better than the chocolate we had been eating (and would very shortly be eating again). I particularly remember this piece.








As it was the best piece of chocolate I had ever eaten to that point.

Godiva's description:
_The lion, iconic symbol of Belgium, is embossed on a dark chocolate shell surrounding Godiva's velvety *caramel*. A true classic!_

To this day, it's still one of my favorite pieces of chocolate. But as a kid, that was my one experience with high-quality chocolate as, once that box was gone, it was back to Hershey's, etc., for us.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50130
> 
> 
> View attachment 50131


time for dessert already? It's still breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> time for dessert already? It's still breakfast.


That_* is *_breakfast.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> That_* is *_breakfast.


I would have pie as a side dish for breakfast cause pie itself doesn't give me the energy I need to start the day, need something like a bowl of cereal then pie on the side.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


I'm falling behind on my morning prep for work, so not now, but at some point, I'll tell the story about my father and Howard Johnson's mint-chocolate chip ice cream. Hint, the man grew up in the Depression and did not part with a single dollar lightly, but HoJo's MCC could get that wallet to open up a bit.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Fading Fast said:


> I'm falling behind on my morning prep for work, so not now, but at some point, I'll tell the story about my father and Howard Johnson's mint-chocolate chip ice cream. Hint, the man grew up in the Depression and did not part with a single dollar lightly, but HoJo's MCC could get that wallet to open up a bit.


Looking forward to that story indeed! I miss HoJo's to this day, along with the peppermint stick ice cream with hot fudge sauce at Schrafft's.


----------



## Fading Fast

Fading Fast said:


> I'm falling behind on my morning prep for work, so not now, but at some point, I'll tell the story about my father and Howard Johnson's mint-chocolate chip ice cream. Hint, the man grew up in the Depression and did not part with a single dollar lightly, but HoJo's MCC could get that wallet to open up a bit.





TKI67 said:


> Looking forward to that story indeed! I miss HoJo's to this day, along with the peppermint stick ice cream with hot fudge sauce at Schrafft's.


As noted, my dad grew up in the Depression resulting in my upbringing being one of "you don't need that," "do you know how much that costs?" being said so often and definitively, that I all but stopped asking for things while still early in grammar school. A dollar did not exit his wallet casually.

A few other relevant details, my dad had a sweet tooth (inherited by moi) and we lived in New Jersey, which means, yes, the New Jersey Turnpike was a big part of our lives. It's also relevant that my dad's idea of going somewhere in a car was to not waste time, so stops were discouraged: it was not about the journey, it was about getting from point A to point B efficiently.

But there is one more critical piece of information to this tale: very close to "our" exit on the NJ Turnpike (the jokes are appropriate) was a very large and old Howard Johnson's restaurant. On TV, once a year, there was Oz; in my life, there was the spire-topped Howard Johnson's near exit 9. Try as I did, I could not find a picture of that particular, sadly, now-torn-down icon of the chain, but it looked very much like this one even in the '70s.









You've probably figured this out by now, but car trips with my dad were not fun, cheery events and there was none of this "the kid gets to choose the radio station" stuff. Also, superfluous talk - which seemed to be defined as anything I said - was discouraged, so these were pretty grim affairs. I became very good at entertaining myself by noting details (to myself) about passing cars or buildings, etc.

Now, if anyone has stayed with me through this preamble, we're coming to the ice-cream part of the story, which is driven by two facts: my dad liked ice-cream and my dad really liked Howard Johnson's ice-cream.

So, quite often, the return from some weary car trip would be perked up by the sight of the HoJo's spire and this oddly insouciant comment from my dad, "let's pick up few containers of ice-cream from Howard Johnson's." Always with efficiency being the key, dad would then pull in and idle near the front door, take (in those days) one five dollar bill or several ones from his wallet (no, Hallelujah music didn't play when his wallet opened, but it should have), hand them to me and tell me to "get two containers of the mint chocolate chip and one more that you choose." And always, just as I got out of the car, he'd, sternly, holler out, "and bring me all the change." [Note, not once in my life, as I wanted to keep living, did I not bring him all the change, but the refrain never went away.]

Only if you've lived it can you understand the joy of being a kid, in the enervating '70s, in HoJo's, looking through the take-out ice-cream section knowing you were getting three containers (I usually chose butter-crunch for the other flavor) and that they'd be dessert for the next several evenings. Heck, maybe a bowl would even turn into a mid-day or late-night snack.

To this day, mint chocolate-chip ice-cream, no matter what brand, immediately takes me back to the 1970s, car trips, that old wooden Howard Johnsons and my dad oddly stopping and handing me money to buy ice-cream.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50201


If you would add a bit of dark chocolate drizzled liberally over those treats, strawberries dipped in dark chocolate are in some circles considered to be a mild aphrodisiac! Just a thought...a dirty thought perhaps , but still a thought. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50327


I prefer my 'old fashioned cake donuts, without the additional sugar sprinkled on them. Gotta watch the waistline, ya know?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50366


Guinness is good,
Ice cream with chocolate fudge iced brownies are good, as well;
but together, I must admit I have my reservations!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I prefer my 'old fashioned cake donuts, without the additional sugar sprinkled on them. Gotta watch the waistline, ya know?


I like my donuts with coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Guinness is good,
> Ice cream with chocolate fudge iced brownies are good, as well;
> but together, I must admit I have my reservations!


The brownies were made with Guinness. It's an ingredient not an accompaniment--thank goodness!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> The brownies were made with Guinness. It's an ingredient not an accompaniment--thank goodness!


So they're actually beer brownies?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> So they're actually beer brownies?


Or possibly beer-nies.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50405
> 
> 
> View attachment 50406


Are they infused with alcohol?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Are they infused with alcohol?


Haven't a clue. Probably could be, in the frosting, at least.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Haven't a clue. Probably could be, in the frosting, at least.


I don't mind having alcohol infusion in some desserts like Ice Cream or Cake and Pie.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Dhaller

I'm planning on taking the family into the woods to go camping all Thanksgiving week, so I'll be cooking Thanksgiving dinner on coals and over campfires (a cast iron dutch oven to roast a Turkey is the plan, and it had better be good since I'll have to schlep a turkey and a dutch oven through the woods!)

Thinking about desserts, a cobbler is the obvious thing which comes to mind (pot and fire), but for *me*, "cobbler" is simply a fancy term for "bed for scoop of ice cream" (which will not be available.)

Any of our intrepid explorer types have a good idea for desserts in the bush? Beyond the obvious (s'mores) of course?

DH


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50537


Lemon custard tart(s), with whipped heavy cream....I think?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Dhaller said:


> I'm planning on taking the family into the woods to go camping all Thanksgiving week, so I'll be cooking Thanksgiving dinner on coals and over campfires (a cast iron dutch oven to roast a Turkey is the plan, and it had better be good since I'll have to schlep a turkey and a dutch oven through the woods!)
> 
> Thinking about desserts, a cobbler is the obvious thing which comes to mind (pot and fire), but for *me*, "cobbler" is simply a fancy term for "bed for scoop of ice cream" (which will not be available.)
> 
> Any of our intrepid explorer types have a good idea for desserts in the bush? Beyond the obvious (s'mores) of course?
> 
> DH


That sounds like great fun. If you will have a grilling grate, a spatchcocked turkey is easy to cook on said grate. If you go that route, spatchcock it and dry brine it in advance. As to desserts, good old pumpkin pie, cooked in your kitchen, transports very easily and keeps. Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Big T

Dhaller said:


> I'm planning on taking the family into the woods to go camping all Thanksgiving week, so I'll be cooking Thanksgiving dinner on coals and over campfires (a cast iron dutch oven to roast a Turkey is the plan, and it had better be good since I'll have to schlep a turkey and a dutch oven through the woods!)
> 
> Thinking about desserts, a cobbler is the obvious thing which comes to mind (pot and fire), but for *me*, "cobbler" is simply a fancy term for "bed for scoop of ice cream" (which will not be available.)
> 
> Any of our intrepid explorer types have a good idea for desserts in the bush? Beyond the obvious (s'mores) of course?
> 
> DH


Get thee the book by Kent Robbins! Search him out on YouTube! A top notch "Dutch oven" cook!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Lemon custard tart(s), with whipped heavy cream....I think?


My guess as well


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50554


Doughnut sticks or are those Churros?


----------



## Oldsarge

Good eye! Those are churros.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50657


Indeed I do love donuts, but haven't enjoyed one in a long,long time! A while back Mrs Eagle, paraphrasing one of the lines spoken by the fictional USAF General Jack Ripper in the classic movie Dr. Strangelove said to me, "Yes, they look innocent enough, but eating those sugary donuts and adding to your increasing waist measurement will rob you of your manly essence...or at least will rob you of any chances for demonstrating said essence!" LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Indeed I do love donuts, but haven't enjoyed one in a long,long time! A while back Mrs Eagle, paraphrasing one of the lines spoken by the fictional USAF General Jack Ripper in the classic movie Dr. Strangelove said to me, "Yes, they look innocent enough, but eating those sugary donuts and adding to your increasing waist measurement will rob you of your manly essence...or at least will rob you of any chances for demonstrating said essence!" LOL.


Well now, hard to do anything else but put the donut down after that rebuke. Good on Mrs. Eagle - I like her.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


Oooh.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50876


Could that be marshmallows?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Could that be marshmallows?


Merangues


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Merangues


Entertaining to the eye, delightful to our tongues, low in fat and calories, good for one's heart...I'll take that whole plate, please! Indeed a meringue cookie have just 60 to80 calories. Life is good!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51056
> 
> 
> View attachment 51057


That looks scrumptious.


----------



## Oldsarge

Old fashioned, perhaps, but . . . yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51065
> 
> 
> Old fashioned, perhaps, but . . . yum!


YUM chocolate cake.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51126
> 
> 
> View attachment 51127


I love cannolis after a big meal.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51226


There is a reason why so many view seagulls as n airborne pest! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51224
> 
> 
> View attachment 51225
> 
> 
> View attachment 51226


things looked delicious until I scrolled down to see that pesky seagull. :angry:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51375


That drink looks like Brandy.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51539


Now that looks like an expensive dessert.


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> Now that looks like an expensive dessert.


Agreed, as does this one ⇩. I have have feeling the per-slice price would knock you over.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> Agreed, as does this one ⇩. I have have feeling the per-slice price would knock you over.
> View attachment 51540


I'm afraid to ask about the price of a single one of those blueberries!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51539


Lovely, just lovely, but if I were sharing that slice with Mrs Eagle, I would first remove one, maybe two, tine(s) from her fork to level the playing field! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Agreed, as does this one ⇩. I have have feeling the per-slice price would knock you over.
> View attachment 51540


Let me guess, $100 dollars a slice?


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> Let me guess, $100 dollars a slice?


Ha, ha.

In NYC, in a fancy, super-high-end bakery, I'd bet a slice is ~$10 and the full cake would cost ~$100.


----------



## Oldsarge

And now that you've eaten the turkey, the mash, the greens, and the huge salad, it's time to get serious!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> And now that you've eaten the turkey, the mash, the greens, and the huge salad, it's time to get serious!
> 
> View attachment 51564


The pie options at the Eagle's nest this day are pumpkin, Dutch apple , and Triple Berry!


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Ha, ha.
> 
> In NYC, in a fancy, super-high-end bakery, I'd bet a slice is ~$10 and the full cake would cost ~$100.


Just go to a local diner and get a slice of cake for less than 10.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> And now that you've eaten the turkey, the mash, the greens, and the huge salad, it's time to get serious!
> 
> View attachment 51564


How about


Oldsarge said:


> And now that you've eaten the turkey, the mash, the greens, and the huge salad, it's time to get serious!
> 
> View attachment 51564












I'll put on some coffee.


----------



## Howard

Pumpkin, Cherry or Pecan?


----------



## Oldsarge

Cranberry


----------



## Oldsarge

Pumpkin pie cake


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Pumpkin, Cherry or Pecan?


On Thanksgiving I enjoyed pumpkin, apply and Triple Berry pies, but now that you introduced your alluring Pecan pie to the mix, I'm three pounds heavier and still feeling deprived. LOL. Are those things sprinkled about on top of the pecans peanuts? If so, nice twist!


----------



## Big T

Favorite part of holiday meals, is.....wait for it....SWEET POTATO PIE! You can have the turkey, the ham, the mashed potatoes, the green bean casserole, etc., but there are a few dishes that you shall not get between me and them on the dining room table: lasagna, potato stuffing (my wife claims this was a mishap by one of my grandmothers, but it is delicious: lumpy smashed potatoes, celery and normal bread stuffing), but most of all: SWEET POTATO PIE! 

Since we "social distanced" this year, and DW didn't make any less food, I have plenty of left-overs!!!!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Pumpkin pie cake
> 
> View attachment 51577


Is it supposed to be a pie or a cake? You decide.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> On Thanksgiving I enjoyed pumpkin, apple and Triple Berry pies, but now that you introduced your alluring Pecan pie to the mix, I'm three pounds heavier and still feeling deprived. LOL. Are those things sprinkled about on top of the pecans peanuts? If so, nice twist!


You know I don't even know what they are.


----------



## Oldsarge

Winter and summer


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51602
> 
> 
> View attachment 51603
> 
> 
> Winter and summer


You forgot Spring and Fall.


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> You forgot Spring and Fall.


How's this Howard, do they fill the gaps?


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> How's this Howard, do they fill the gaps?
> View attachment 51628
> View attachment 51629


Yes it does.


----------



## Oldsarge

When's the last time anyone had a root beer float?


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51686
> 
> 
> When's the last time anyone had a root beer float?


At least 30 as my Dad was still alive - he loved them.


----------



## Big T

Not a root beer float, but somewhat similar (but different!). My grandmother never had root beer, but her idea of a treat, was vanilla ice cream in a glass of ginger ale.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51686
> 
> 
> When's the last time anyone had a root beer float?


Frankly, I cannot remember when I had a root beer float, though I'm sure I've had several. Various flavors of malts have generally been my preferred poison!

PS: As the result of a Mrs Eagle update, I can now tell you with absolute certainty my last root beer float was enjoyed about 10 years ago at the Port Drive-In, on 419 N. Calumet Road, Chesterton, IN. Rumor had it that they made their own root beer! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51686
> 
> 
> When's the last time anyone had a root beer float?


I can't remember the last time I had one, they look so delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge

From the land of Voodoo Donuts


----------



## Oldsarge

Chocolate chip banana bread


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51759
> 
> 
> Chocolate chip banana bread


My Mother loves making banana bread, this might give her some inspiration.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's the fattening time of the year . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

Port and Bleu


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51836
> 
> 
> Port and Bleu


Jeez Louise, I'm feeling pretty darned hungry! It looks like I'm going to have to whisper sweet nothings in Mrs Eagle's ear and point her towards the kitchen. It must be time for breakfast! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Jeez Louise, I'm feeling pretty darned hungry! It looks like I'm going to have to whisper sweet nothings in Mrs Eagle's ear and point her towards the kitchen. It must be time for breakfast! LOL.


What will you be having for breakfast?


----------



## Oldsarge

I had spelt pancakes. Delicious and very healthful.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I had spelt pancakes. Delicious and very healthful.


That's a good breakfast.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm not even sure what this is but it HAS to be a dessert.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> What will you be having for breakfast?


Alas, my breakfast this day was limited to two eggs and a serving of buttered grits, rather than the usual dry English muffin, but I do dream of the sumptuous breakfast platters pictured so often in this thread! Can I hear a bummer on that? LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Alas, my breakfast this day was limited to two eggs and a serving of buttered grits, rather than the usual dry English muffin, but I do dream of the sumptuous breakfast platters pictured so often in this thread! Can I hear a bummer on that? LOL.


I had a fried egg sandwich.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I'm not even sure what this is but it HAS to be a dessert.
> 
> View attachment 51880


Looks like hot cocoa or melted chocolate marshmallow ice cream?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## karenburton1305

Has anyone had the rum infused pineapple from Turtle Bay? Best dessert I've ever had - I'm also not a fan of coconut but it came with this coconut ice cream which blew my mind. Highly recommend!!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51931


Wow, that's really creative. 👍


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51931


Interesting...it appears that "Rudolph the Red Nosed" cupcake is cross-eyed. However, he/she does have a rather impressive rack!


----------



## Howard




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> View attachment 51971


Is it Rudolph and his rather impressive display of "red noses?" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52031
> 
> 
> View attachment 52032


Can there be any more appropriate holiday drinks that festive mugs of hot chocolate? I think not.


----------



## Oldsarge

For those who (shudder) _like_ fruitcake . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> For those who (shudder) _like_ fruitcake . . .
> 
> View attachment 52058


Looks like one of those wonderful "Masterpiece Butter Batter Fruitcakes" Sear, Robuck & Co. used to sell around Christmas time. One of those gastronomical treats was an annual purchase at the Eagles Roost.....and then Sears stopped offering for sale and it wasn't! Heavy sigh, choked-back sob,


----------



## FiscalDean




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Can there be any more appropriate holiday drinks that festive mugs of hot chocolate? I think not.


Hot Toddys?


----------



## Howard

FiscalDean said:


> View attachment 52098


I think that's maple flavored cake?


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> I think that's maple flavored cake?


German Chocolate cake


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I think that's maple flavored cake?





FiscalDean said:


> German Chocolate cake


With (Ewww!) coconut.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52111


My favorite.


----------



## Oldsarge

Which is which?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52170
> 
> 
> Which is which?


They both look delicious.


----------



## Howard




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52170
> 
> 
> Which is which?


"Which is which?" Now who wouldn't want to take a bite out of that, but the real question should be 'fattening or not? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> "Which is which?" Now who wouldn't want to take a bite out of that, but the real question should be 'fattening or not? LOL.


If I recall correctly, there was a diet book published years ago entitled, _Reach for Your Wife Instead of a Snack_ which proposed the use of sex as a diet aid. I wonder if you can find it on abebooks.com. And then there is the question of which SWIMBO would find more annoying . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## karenburton1305

I made Christmas cookies this weekend (or tried to!) and my new kitchen swiftly looked like it had been attacked by Christmas elves with nerf guns!! And of course the cookies burnt - at least I tried.

MY kitchen usually looks like this, but just imagine it covered with five bowls of different icing colours and sugar and sparkles and edible glitter! Maybe I should settle for store bought stuff in the future for the sake of my health and my kitchen, ahahaah!!!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> If I recall correctly, there was a diet book published years ago entitled, _Reach for Your Wife Instead of a Snack_ which proposed the use of sex as a diet aid. I wonder if you can find it on abebooks.com. And then there is the question of which SWIMBO would find more annoying . . .


....and let us not forget the wisdom of that old adage, "candy is dandy, but sex won't rot your teeth!" LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52199


Is that gingerbread?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52287


Reminded me of way back, when the milk man would stop by a couple times a week to deliver milk, butter, eggs and a few other things, I just can't seem to be able to dredge up from my memories this AM.


----------



## Oldsarge

We used to have a Helm's bakery truck that came around once a week. Best chocolate donuts going!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Reminded me of way back, when the milk man would stop by a couple times a week to deliver milk, butter, eggs and a few other things, I just can't seem to be able to dredge up from my memories this AM.


Our apartment building was built in 1928 and you can still see the "milk box" in the stairwell wall outside our kitchen where milk would have been delivered regularly. Our kitchen side of the milk box was sealed up by a previous owner, but this what the stairwell side looks like today (there's one outside every apartment in the building):


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Reminded me of way back, when the milk man would stop by a couple times a week to deliver milk, butter, eggs and a few other things, I just can't seem to be able to dredge up from my memories this AM.


How come we can't get milkmen these days to deliver dairy products?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> How come we can't get milkmen these days to deliver dairy products?


I think today it would have to be GrubHub.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52339


I can have anyone donuts anytime of the day.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Mah Lahd, cranberry chocolate bites!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52431
> 
> 
> View attachment 52432
> 
> 
> View attachment 52433


chocolate everywhere.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52484
> 
> 
> Mah Lahd, cranberry chocolate bites!


The perfect desert, for the coming Christmas feast! But alas, the grandsons have a wrestling match coming up the week after Christmas. That could put a damper on the feast


----------



## Oldsarge

How could they do that? I'd sue!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52519


Caramel Apple walnut cobbler, a-la-mode? YUM!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Portland is berrryland


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52664
> 
> 
> Portland is berrryland


Shortly after the masses feasted on the beast at Christmas dinner, the wife's Triple Berry pie disappeared in the blink of an eye. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52645


That must be Russell Stover's.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Granola. Maple. Bourbon!


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> full]52821[/ATTACH]
> 
> Granola. Maple. Bourbon!


Me: We'll take one of each
Guy behind the counter: Yes sir
Girlfriend: We don't need that many cookies
GBTC [pauses and looks at me]
Me [to GBTC]: One of each
GBTC: Okay
GF: It's just the two of us
GBTC [pauses and looks at me]
Me [to GF]: Okay, how many do you want?
GF: One ginger one
Me [to GF]: Okay, [to GBTC] Please get one ginger cookie for her and one each of the remaining five for me
GF [rolls eyes and walks away]
GBTC [hesitating]: What should I do sir?
Me [to GBTC]: We'll take one of each
GBTC: Yes sir
Me: Thank you


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Me: We'll take one of each
> Guy behind the counter: Yes sir
> Girlfriend: We don't need that many cookies
> GBTC [pauses and looks at me]
> Me [to GBTC]: One of each
> GBTC: Okay
> GF: It's just the two of us
> GBTC [pauses and looks at me]
> Me [to GF]: Okay, how many do you want?
> GF: One ginger one
> Me [to GF]: Okay, [to GBTC] Please get one ginger cookie for her and one each of the remaining five for me
> GF [rolls eyes and walks away]
> GBTC [hesitating]: What should I do sir?
> Me [to GBTC]: We'll take one of each
> GBTC: Yes sir
> Me: Thank you


Were the choice mine I would settle for the Salted Chocolate Caramel cookies...all six of them! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52849
> 
> 
> View attachment 52850


Just make sure you don't wind up eating the sparklers, right Eagle?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52941


I don't need a fork for a muffin I'd would just wolf it down.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52998


Is he going to eat all that, maybe he needs to share.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53107
> 
> 
> View attachment 53108
> 
> 
> View attachment 53109
> 
> 
> View attachment 53110


Cranberry bread....a thick slab or two of that would go 'Oh-so-nicely' with my morning Joe!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Cranberry bread....a thick slab or two of that would go 'Oh-so-nicely' with my morning Joe!


I had blueberry pancakes with mine.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53262


Pray tell, is that an Oreo Breakfast Sandwich Biscuit? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Good question. It looks like a 60-minute roll that's been stuffed with whipped or Bavarian cream. Such a combination makes no sense to me so perhaps its stuffed with mayonnaise? And you serve it with a slice of prime rib? The world is full of strange things, after all.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Troones

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53519
> 
> 
> View attachment 53520


S'Mores cookies?! Oh somebody stop me. :amazing:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53519
> 
> 
> View attachment 53520


such delicious desserts right after a big dinner.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Ooo

Ooo, a cranberry pie! One of my favorites.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53723


I love Chipwiches.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53736
> 
> 
> View attachment 53737


The diabetes cake.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54069
> 
> 
> View attachment 54070


That bottom cake looks so real.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54069


Snakes generally crepe me out (pun intended), but in this instance, I'm experiencing a distinct urge to bite the snake, rather than the other way around! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Snakes generally crepe me out (pun intended), but in this instance, I'm experiencing a distinct urge to bite the snake, rather than the other way around! LOL.


You like Strawberry Snakes?


----------



## FiscalDean

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54069


Is that the snake that tempted Adam?


----------



## Oldsarge

FiscalDean said:


> Is that the snake that tempted Adam?


It certainly tempts me and Eagle!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54135
> 
> 
> View attachment 54136


7 Brownies? I'll take that.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54130


Tempting. Very tempting!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54181


How about a glass of milk to go with your cookies?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54204


I will take a guess, Raspberry Cheesecake?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I will take a guess, Raspberry Cheesecake?


With Oreo cookie crust!


----------



## Oldsarge

Getting set for St. Paddy's


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> With Oreo cookie crust!


My Favorite.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54242
> 
> 
> View attachment 54243
> 
> 
> Getting set for St. Paddy's


I will say Mint Oreo cream pie or something like that.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54243
> 
> 
> Getting set for St. Paddy's


Both of our grandsons would heartily dig into the Oreo Cookie cake, once wrestling season has ground to a halt! They do so love their Oreo's.


----------



## Oldsarge

These are supposedly cheese cake filled red velvet cookies. How do you do that?


----------



## Oldsarge

Lemon curd cheese cake chocolate squares?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Both of our grandsons would heartily dig into the Oreo Cookie cake, once wrestling season has ground to a halt! They do so love their Oreo's.


They now have brownie flavored Oreos called Brookie-O's


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54360
> 
> 
> View attachment 54361
> 
> 
> View attachment 54362


Is the car edible?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is the car edible?


Maybe.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Maybe.


LOL Only if it was covered in chocolate I would eat it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54430


They are layering it on a bit thick with that cake! LOL. Pun intended.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> They are layering it on a bit thick with that cake! LOL. Pun intended.


The Claimjumper restaurant has one like that as a dessert option. . But if you were thinking of ordering one, best just to have a dinner salad as the first course and spend the rest of the meal on the cake. Huge and filling? Man!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54430


I love chocolate cake.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> The Claimjumper restaurant has one like that as a dessert option. . But if you were thinking of ordering one, best just to have a dinner salad as the first course and spend the rest of the meal on the cake. Huge and filling? Man!
> 
> View attachment 54441


I'm feeling almost seduced by the challenge of that slab of chocolate fudge cake (I can dream can't I?), but first I must finish scrubbing five inches off a 40" waist! LOL/ Sob, sob, sob.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I'm feeling almost seduced by the challenge of that slab of chocolate fudge cake (I can dream can't I?), but first I must finish scrubbing five inches off a 40" waist! LOL/ Sob, sob, sob.


I wonder how many slices that cake can feed?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54585
> 
> 
> View attachment 54603
> 
> View attachment 54608


Paraphrasing the words of the ever so lovely Renee Zellweger in the movie Jerry McGuire, "You had me at the picture of the blueberry pie!" LOL. My mother made the best deep dish blueberry pies I have ever eaten.


----------



## Troones

Incredible. Just over a week offline and I missed what seems like dozens of drool worthy desserts! The comic of the couple with the cookies is me and my wife. We literally had that conversation recently. 

Today is the 10th anniversary of her saying “I do” to me so it’s celebration meal time. I’m going to sneak a couple of cookies afterwards.


----------



## Tweedlover

Picked up a Dairy Queen ice cream cake today which we buy every once in a blue moon. If you haven't tried one, you're missing out. The "Oreo cookie" -like crumbly middle and bottom layer helps make this the great dessert it is.


----------



## Fading Fast

Tweedlover said:


> Picked up a Dairy Queen ice cream cake today which we buy every once in a blue moon. If you haven't tried one, you're missing out. The "Oreo cookie" -like crumbly middle and bottom layer helps make this the great dessert it is.


Being a kid who grew up in NJ, I have a soft spot in my heart for DQ, especially, its vanilla cone with rainbow sprinkles (my default DQ choice). I would happily try the cake you reference if there were any DQs near me in the city.


----------



## eagle2250

Tweedlover said:


> Picked up a Dairy Queen ice cream cake today which we buy every once in a blue moon. If you haven't tried one, you're missing out. The "Oreo cookie" -like crumbly middle and bottom layer helps make this the great dessert it is.


Celebrating birthdays with the Grand Kids over the past two decades has afforded me the opportunity to enjoy a few Dairy Queen ice cream cakes and we do have a local Dairy Queen in St Cloud, Fl. Is the temptation sufficient to overcome the will to pursue the weight loss goals incorporated in my New Years resolutions...what to do, what to do? LOL. In any event, thanks for the trip down memory lane!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54792


Now that's a cake for we manly men! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54860


I like Nestle Toll House Cookies.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54847


Tri-corner kolaczki's , perchance? The wife makes then shaped like a small bow-tie, but the ingredients are the same!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Tri-corner kolaczki's , perchance? The wife makes then shaped like a small bow-tie, but the ingredients are the same!


They're called 'Hamantaschen' and they're baked for (I think) the Jewish feast of Purim.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> They're called 'Hamantaschen' and they're baked for (I think) the Jewish feast of Purim.


Thanks for the clarification...I learn something new around here almost every day!


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55001


....and Papa Bear said, "Who's been eating my pumpkin pie?" LOL Goldilocke is in a heap of trouble now!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55001
> 
> 
> View attachment 55002


Pumpkin Pie isn't supposed to be for another 9 more months but I guess it can be eaten at any time of the day.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55071
> 
> 
> View attachment 55072
> 
> 
> View attachment 55073
> 
> 
> View attachment 55074


Is that my birthday cake with a candle?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55091


That triple Berry Tart has got me thinking....Breakfast at the Village Inn restaurant, followed by a Triple Berry pie chased? Now that's the ticket! Just thinkin......


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55090
> 
> 
> View attachment 55091


I love donuts, always good with a cuppa coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge

Pomegranate cheesecake? Oh, be still my heart!


----------



## Howard

Just Chocolate Cake


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55261


Someone is a real artist with the Fondant! Assuming those are edible, who would be so calloused that they would take the first bite? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Tweedlover

We will be indulging in (takeout) Mexican from our favorite Mexican restaurant tomorrow night and will include in our order their most fabulous fried ice cream-best fried ice cream I've had anywhere.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55308


looking real good.


----------



## eagle2250

Tweedlover said:


> We will be indulging in (takeout) Mexican from our favorite Mexican restaurant tomorrow night and will include in our order their most fabulous fried ice cream-best fried ice cream I've had anywhere.


While living back in our Hoosierville home in Valparaiso, IN, we discovered what I believe to be the absolute best Mexican restaurant ever(!). It's housed in a modest chunk of real estate located on Calumet Avenue and is a must eat there option, should you ever visit Valparqaiso. The name of the place is El Amigo's and the food is gastronomically memorable!


----------



## Oldsarge

Peach Cobbler


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Peach Cobbler
> 
> View attachment 55344


Assuming that is peach cobbler (I think), add a scoop of vanilla ice cream and let's get down to business!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

I bought a slice of raiinbow cake from Stop N Shop for my birthday and I had it this morning.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I bought a slice of raiinbow cake from Stop N Shop for my birthday and I had it this morning.


Happy Birthday, my friend!


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I bought a slice of raiinbow cake from Stop N Shop for my birthday and I had it this morning.


Live long and prosper.


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> I bought a slice of raiinbow cake from Stop N Shop for my birthday and I had it this morning.


Good for you Howard - cake for breakfast is a fun treat.

The best for a wonderful birthday and many happy returns.


----------



## ran23

Was it cake in the morning? wow, a sugar rush. Best Wishes Howard


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> Was it cake in the morning? wow, a sugar rush. Best Wishes Howard


Some days I have too much of a sugar rush, Thanks Ran for the birthday wishes.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

I had myself once again another slice of cake I bought at Stop N Shop for just $4.00, this one here is called "Carnival Cake". I'm loving my cakes and coffees, such a good combo after a big dinner.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55433


Looks like a delicious combo after dinner.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55874
> 
> View attachment 55875
> 
> 
> View attachment 55895
> 
> 
> View attachment 55896


That's a lot of dessert!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 55943


If I look at these desserts I'll wind up going out and buying them.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56067


A beautiful example of baking art, for sure, but that sure is a whole lot of sugar! :crazy: With my sugar levels creeping up and my cholesterol misbehaving, I will have to pass on this one. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56067


Taste the Rainbow.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56025
> 
> 
> View attachment 56026
> 
> 
> View attachment 56027
> 
> 
> View attachment 56028
> 
> 
> View attachment 56029
> 
> 
> View attachment 56032


I guess it's time for dessert.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


>


Video of Fading Fast ⇩ eating one of these ⇧


----------



## Howard

Peach Pie


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

How about a ketchup mustard cake?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56227


I love Chocolate Bundt cake.


----------



## Oldsarge

That's (if you can believe it) a potato chocolate cake.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> That's (if you can believe it) a potato chocolate cake.


That's a new one to me.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> That's (if you can believe it) a potato chocolate cake.


actual potatoes?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> actual potatoes?


Yup. You can look up a video for potato chocolate cake and it's full of mashed spuds. Supposedly this makes it moister.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56454


The above is a golden tanned version of the more threatening critter my wife, our Grand daughter and I had swim the length of his pond on the golf course, parallel to our path, as we walked by on our morning fitness walk! Hoping not to sound vindictive or cruel but I sure would like to join your friend for lunch with a bread knife and a pound of fresh creamery butter!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56454
> 
> 
> View attachment 56455


That looked real, thought it was going to eat me.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57119
> 
> 
> View attachment 57120
> 
> View attachment 57121
> 
> 
> View attachment 57122


That's heaven!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57167


All you need now is a dollop of whipped cream.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57486
> 
> 
> View attachment 57487
> 
> 
> View attachment 57488


"You had me with the raspberry tart!" Yum.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57486
> 
> 
> View attachment 57487
> 
> 
> View attachment 57488


I'll save that for after dinner.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> "You had me with the raspberry tart!" Yum.


I'm pretty sure that it's cranberry almond but either way, pass the pie!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57687


That needs whipped cream.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57725


A cinnamon toast crunch ice cream Sunday...perhaps? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A cinnamon toast crunch ice cream Sunday...perhaps? :icon_scratch:


That's what it looks like and it sure looks delicious.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A cinnamon toast crunch ice cream Sunday...perhaps? :icon_scratch:


Maybe you can add any cereal topping just as long as it's non-healthy.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57771


I haven't had any is several years, but I do so love a good Pecan Pie. Given the density of calories in said gastronomical delights and the reality of an older gentleman's slowed metabolism, we might find it useful to paraphrase Cormac McCarthy in observing "this is no dessert for Old Men!" LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57770
> 
> 
> View attachment 57771


Yummy.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I haven't had any is several years, but I do so love a good Pecan Pie. Given the density of calories in said gastronomical delights and the reality of an older gentleman's slowed metabolism, we might find it useful to paraphrase Cormac McCarthy in observing "this is no dessert for Old Men!" LOL.


or like some people would say, "This is not your Father's dessert".


----------



## Howard

Summer is coming in almost a month and Ice Cream will be on people's mind.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 57825
> 
> 
> View attachment 57826
> 
> 
> View attachment 57827


Wow everything looks so chocolatey.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58008
> 
> 
> View attachment 58009


Cakes and Pies, better save that for dessert.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58189


I love Oreo Cookie Pies.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58289
> 
> 
> View attachment 58290
> 
> 
> View attachment 58291
> 
> 
> View attachment 58292
> 
> 
> View attachment 58293
> 
> View attachment 58294


It all looks yummy, but to be frank, you had me with that chocolate fudge icing in the top picture!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Man so much dessert going on.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58392


Those slices of pie look delicious, and those iced beers look enchantingly refreshing, but I must tell you, to my eye, my lips, my gullet beer with a slice of pie is just wrong. Cold I get a tall glass of cold milk with my pie? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58427


Pair that slice of pie with a tall, cold glass of milk and you have a certifiable, by gawd feast before you! Yum.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Pair that s;ice of pie with a tall, cold glass of milk and you have a certifiable, by gawd feast before you! Yum.


I'll take decaf with 2 sugars please.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58562
> 
> 
> Key lime pie for breakfast? What a pleasant thought!


----------



## Howard

Or a piece of chocolate cake for breakfast.


----------



## Howard

How about a Chocolate Omelette, you can have it for breakfast or even a dessert snack, whatever you like, All you need are eggs and chocolate powder, I must need time to make it one day.


----------



## Howard

Have you had Key Lime for breakfast?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Have you had Key Lime for breakfast?


Never have, but anything can happen!


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm big on cold fried chicken for breakfast.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Never have, but anything can happen!


pie is good but there also has to be either cereal or eggs as a side dish, can't have pie alone, you also need coffee or a glass of orange juice to drink.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I'm big on cold fried chicken for breakfast.


How about chicken and waffle sandwich?


----------



## Fading Fast

There are only a few desserts on earth that I haven't had for breakfast as, as mentioned here many times, I grew up eating dessert for breakfast and still do once in a blue moon. And @Howard, since my girlfriend is a big key lyme pie fan, it has been a breakfast for me many times.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> How about chicken and waffle sandwich?


Yum!


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> How about chicken and waffle sandwich?


Years back in Lock Haven, PA,, I used to buy chicken and waffles for breakfast. They served the waffles smothered in a thick chicken gravy with generous amounts of shredded chicken breast mixed into the mess. It made for an incredibly delicious and memorable breakfast!


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> There are only a few desserts on earth that I haven't had for breakfast as, as mentioned here many times, I grew up eating dessert for breakfast and still do once in a blue moon. And @Howard, since my girlfriend is a big key lime pie fan, it has been a breakfast for me many times.


After eating pie for breakfast, it doesn't make you full? A breakfast should be big and hearty like an omelette or a bowl of cereal, A pie alone would probably make me more hungry.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Years back in Lock Haven, PA,, I used to buy chicken and waffles for breakfast. They served the waffles smothered in a thick chicken gravy with generous amounts of shredded chicken breast mixed into the mess. It made for an incredibly delicious and memorable breakfast!


If My Parents saw that was on the menu, they would probably feel nauseated. For me, it would have to be boneless chicken breast with a waffle and a lot of syrup on top, I don't mind trying new things sometimes, My Mother And Father are old school, they like waffles for breakfast and chicken for dinner, that's how they are.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Years back in Lock Haven, PA,, I used to buy chicken and waffles for breakfast. They served the waffles smothered in a thick chicken gravy with generous amounts of shredded chicken breast mixed into the mess. It made for an incredibly delicious and memorable breakfast!


Years ago, I went to a biz conference in Charlotte and the hotel where the conference was held served (all part of our conference "package") a gigantic "southern" breakfast each day, one of which was chicken and waffles with gravy (It was a heavy-cream-based one). Yes, delicious, but I have no idea how someone can start their day with that much food in them.



Howard said:


> After eating pie for breakfast, it doesn't make you full? A breakfast should be big and hearty like an omelette or a bowl of cereal, A pie alone would probably make me more hungry.


Everyone's different, but I don't need or enjoy a big breakfast as, if I eat a lot in the morning, I just feel heavy and sluggish. While I did almost everyday as a kid, I don't eat cake or pie for breakfast now except as a one off.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Years ago, I went to a biz conference in Charlotte and the hotel where the conference was held served (all part of our conference "package") a gigantic "southern" breakfast each day, one of which was chicken and waffles with gravy (It was a heavy-cream-based one). Yes, delicious, but I have no idea how someone can start their day with that much food in them.
> 
> Everyone's different, but I don't need or enjoy a big breakfast as, if I eat a lot in the morning, I just feel heavy and sluggish. While I did almost everyday as a kid, I don't eat cake or pie for breakfast now except as a one off.


I like cake or pie breakfast as a treat once in a while, but then it's like I still feel hungry cause my stomach wants more food so maybe a few hours later I would probably munch on a light snack until it's time for lunch.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Years ago, I went to a biz conference in Charlotte and the hotel where the conference was held served (all part of our conference "package") a gigantic "southern" breakfast each day, one of which was chicken and waffles with gravy (It was a heavy-cream-based one). Yes, delicious, but I have no idea how someone can start their day with that much food in them.
> .


It has been perhaps 15+ years since I have been able to enjoy pulled chicken, gravy and waffles for breakfast. It is clearly not a meal one could enjoy of a daily basis, but once in awhile it is a treat. All this talk about this gastric delight has stirred my gastric passions. Perhaps I can convince Mrs Eagle that it's chicken, gravy and waffles for dinner tomorrow night.

My daily morning meal is generally a dry English muffin and two water fried eggs, but on Sunday mornings, before or after Church, we go out for breakfast and those for me, sometimes prove to be substantial. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

So often breakfast consists of whatever is in the refrigerator that I haven't finished off.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> So often breakfast consists of whatever is in the refrigerator that I haven't finished off.


Like eggs, Sarge?


----------



## Oldsarge

I have a friend with hens who brings me really fresh ones a dozen at a time.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I have a friend with hens who brings me really fresh ones a dozen at a time.


How do you like your eggs in the morning?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> How do you like your eggs in the morning?


So long as they're cooked, I eat them anyway.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> So long as they're cooked, I eat them anyway.


I like mine either scrambled or as an omelette.


----------



## Oldsarge

Back to desserts!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Back to desserts!
> 
> View attachment 58843
> 
> 
> View attachment 58846
> 
> 
> View attachment 58847
> 
> 
> View attachment 58851


Dessert is the best time of the day, after dinner it's always good to have something sweet.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58895











You can also add a box of Oreo cereal to the dessert, now that's a lot of Oreos.


----------



## Oldsarge

By George, it's strawberry season.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> By George, it's strawberry season.
> 
> View attachment 58928


And don't forget the whipped cream for late night with your lady.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> And don't forget the whipped cream for late night with your lady.


Just to be sure, is the whipped cream for the fruit tarts or is it for your lady? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Just to be sure, is the whipped cream for the fruit tarts or is it for your lady? :icon_scratch:


That's your choice.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58952


Those are some nice colorful cones.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59027
> 
> 
> View attachment 59028
> 
> View attachment 59029


The summer heat and humidity seem to be upon us and those ice cream cones look pretty darned tempting. Although, with a tall ice cold glass of milk, any of those sweet treats would go down pretty easily!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59027
> 
> 
> View attachment 59028
> 
> View attachment 59029


They all look so delicious.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> The summer heat and humidity seem to be upon us and those ice cream cones look pretty darned tempting. Although, with a tall ice cold glass of milk, any of those sweet treats would go down pretty easily!


Or perhaps an Iced Coffee instead?


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## FiscalDean

FYI, June is Dairy month. Bridgeman's (a MN chain) featured the sundae pictured below. Even in my prime, it was too much for me.


----------



## eagle2250

FiscalDean said:


> FYI, June is Dairy month. Bridgeman's (a MN chain) featured the sundae pictured below. Even in my prime, it was too much for me.
> 
> View attachment 59109


Reminds me of the Banana Split we enjoyed at Tony's Diner, Birch Run, MI. My wife and I and our daughter, son-in-law and three of our Grand kids were eating from it and we still left at least half of it on the table. Alas, some dreams are just too, too big! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Reminds me of the Banana Split we enjoyed at Tony's Diner, Birch Run, MI. My wife and I and our daughter, son-in-law and three of our Grand kids were eating from it and we still left at least half of it on the table. Alas, some dreams are just too, too big! LOL.


You could've ate it all, were you full?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> You could've ate it all, were you full?


Yes indeed...very much so! Thank you for asking, my friend.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Yes indeed...very much so! Thank you for asking, my friend.


I love banana splits.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I love banana splits.


LOL, as do I, but I loved my 35" waist even more and it's now holding at 40"s. Until I scrub off the offending 4 to 5 inches, and paraphrasing Seinfeld's Soup Nazi, "There will be no more banana splits for large body me!" Bwahahaha.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> LOL, as do I, but I loved my 35" waist even more and it's now holding at 40"s. Until I scrub off the offending 4 to 5 inches, and paraphrasing Seinfeld's Soup Nazi, "There will be no more banana splits for large body me!" Bwahahaha.


I'm a 40" waist now and a long time ago my waist was in the 30's.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm in that inconvenient size, 39" where all the trousers are either a too-tight 38" or a 40" that keeps trying to fall off. I've decided to forget belts and stick with suspenders. This is the PNW, I'm in my mid-70's with a white beard, I deserve them.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59226


Man, Sarge you always get me in the mood for dessert.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59286
> 
> View attachment 59287


Peach Vanilla Ice Cream.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59311


Am I spying a layer of custard just under the chocolate icing?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59311
> 
> View attachment 59312
> 
> 
> View attachment 59313


That's a lot of dessert.


----------



## Oldsarge

That would be my guess. And on top of sweetened corn bread, at that.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59383
> 
> View attachment 59384
> 
> View attachment 59385


A nice cold dessert is good on a hot day like today.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59448


Just hope it doesn't melt.


----------



## ran23

You had me on the mint chocolate.


----------



## eagle2250

ran23 said:


> You had me on the mint chocolate.


That blueberry cheesecake looks pretty tempting as well. Tempting is not always good for those of us on a diet! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59530
> 
> View attachment 59531


Just give me a bowl of cookies and some milk.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

The Claimjumper was famous for these.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59620
> 
> 
> The Claimjumper was famous for these.


Is that a chocolate cake?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59677


That looks like heaven, I'll take one please.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59694


Is it me or is that a GI-normous slice of cake?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59783
> 
> View attachment 59784
> 
> 
> View attachment 59785
> 
> View attachment 59786


Aw man, looks so good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I don't see any calories.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I don't see any calories.
> 
> View attachment 59847
> 
> 
> View attachment 59849


When you eat a lot of them, you will.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60107


Uh-huh, uh-huh.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60245


Blueberry pie...my favorite! And truth be known, the vanilla ice cream is a plus. LOL.


----------



## Howard

This is what I had for dessert yesterday, I haven't had Apple Pie in a long time.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60278


Is that Chocolate Raspberry?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60402


If I were not so old and Mrs Eagle wasn't so Testy, I would buy a bunch of those and see if they really do serve as aphrodisiacs with the ladies. Sound like a workable plan....yes, no? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> If I were not so old and Mrs Eagle wasn't so Testy, I would buy a bunch of those and see if they really do serve as aphrodisiacs with the ladies. Sound like a workable plan....yes, no? LOL.


Many years ago, I found them effective along those lines.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Many years ago, I found them effective along those lines.


strawberries and whipped cream would also work too.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60543


My first glance at that slice of super moist chocolate cake, topped with a strawberry, quite literally made me salivate! Is that Dr Pavlov I hear calling? LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> My first glance at that slice of super moist chocolate cake, topped with a strawberry, quite literally made me salivate! Is that Dr Pavlov I hear calling? LOL.


Did you also see the coconut custard cream pie?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60622


Wow Is that the actual size of the cone, Eagle?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Wow Is that the actual size of the cone, Eagle?


I can only hope! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I can only hope! LOL.


It looks like it can feed a lot of people.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60656
> 
> 
> View attachment 60657
> 
> 
> View attachment 60658
> 
> View attachment 60659


Take the others away and leave just the lemon compote laced cake for me to deal with! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Take the others away and leave just the lemon compote laced cake for me to deal with! Yum.


I have simpler tastes. Just stand back from the strawberry ice cream and nobody gets hurt.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Take the others away and leave just the lemon compote laced cake for me to deal with! Yum.


I thought that was Lemon Meringue Pie?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60685


I don't quite know what they are, but I really want one.


----------



## Oldsarge

Just one?


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> Just one?


touche'


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Dhaller

So, fess up... who here is such a sweet tooth/dessert aficionado that they have a dessert freezer set at 10 degrees F?

(I made some *amazing* strawberry gelato, but it over-iced being stored in my zero-degree freezer... a little research revealed you need to store gelato at *ten* degrees. Seriously considering getting a dedicated gelato freezer. Wish me luck as I persuade my wife?)

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

My problem would be where to keep it. And how small a freezer can you get?


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60715


Blueberry Pie?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Blueberry Pie?


Looks like a black cherry crumb cake or maybe a cobbler, to me?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Dhaller

Oldsarge said:


> My problem would be where to keep it. And how small a freezer can you get?


Probably looking at a biolab/medical freezer, which are usually 1.4 cu.ft. (they're countertop freezers.)

I'd probably put it in the garage.

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

Dhaller said:


> Probably looking at a biolab/medical freezer, which are usually 1.4 cu.ft. (they're countertop freezers.)
> 
> I'd probably put it in the garage.
> 
> DH


You HAVE my attention. Time to surf the 'Net!


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60760


That looks like Pralines And Cream, Sarge?


----------



## Oldsarge

It's some sort of apple thing with ice cream and peanuts.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It's some sort of apple thing with ice cream and peanuts.


It looks delicious.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60777
> 
> View attachment 60778
> 
> View attachment 60779


Yummy!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60866
> 
> 
> View attachment 60867


Just what one needs on a hot day.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60890


There are many elements that go into the recipe for the perfect wife. One of those components is the ability to bake such tempting creations as the sweet treat pictured above. Mrs Eagle is quite literally amazing when it comes to baking such treats. However, the lady in the picture above, with her hair hanging loose/down while she's baking, may be serving her true love his first deep dish first hair pie, when today's surprise comes out of the oven. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60890


I might have that for dessert later.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60904
> 
> 
> View attachment 60905


So let's see:

Yellow cupcake - check

Chocolate-buttercream icing - check

Bavarian-creme filling - check

Wait, what? Bavarian-creme filling, how many you got? A dozen? I'll take them all.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> So let's see:
> 
> Yellow cupcake - check
> 
> Chocolate-buttercream icing - check
> 
> Bavarian-creme filling - check
> 
> Wait, what? Bavarian-creme filling, how many you got? A dozen? I'll take them all.


Leaves store with satisfied grin and empty box.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60904
> 
> 
> View attachment 60905
> View attachment 60906


Looks so yummy.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60904
> 
> 
> View attachment 60905
> View attachment 60906


The wife is serving a sugar glazed lemon Bundt Cake for tonight's dessert. I'm sure I would enjoy it, if I were to be allowed a slice of it.  Perhaps if I show her that ten layer chocolate fudge cake in the first picture, I can soften her up and get a slice of the damned bundt cake? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60937


Those look good, what are they?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61039
> 
> View attachment 61040
> 
> 
> View attachment 61041
> 
> View attachment 61042
> 
> View attachment 61043
> 
> 
> View attachment 61044
> 
> 
> View attachment 61045
> 
> 
> View attachment 61046
> 
> 
> View attachment 61047
> 
> 
> View attachment 61048


Time for a dessert buffet.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61039
> 
> View attachment 61040
> 
> 
> View attachment 61041
> 
> View attachment 61042
> 
> View attachment 61043
> 
> 
> View attachment 61044
> 
> 
> View attachment 61045
> 
> 
> View attachment 61046
> 
> 
> View attachment 61047
> 
> 
> View attachment 61048


Good lawd, I think I gained a pound, just looking at those tempting treats. :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61089
> 
> 
> View attachment 61090
> 
> View attachment 61091
> 
> View attachment 61092
> 
> 
> View attachment 61093
> 
> 
> View attachment 61094
> 
> 
> View attachment 61095
> 
> 
> View attachment 61096


must be dessert time, right Eagle?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> must be dessert time, right Eagle?


Indeed, it is my friend. It is time to straddle up to the bar and enjoy those treats, with a tall cold milk to wash them down! Yum.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, it is my friend. It is time to straddle up to the bar and enjoy those treats, with a tall cold milk to wash them down! Yum.


I would take a coffee with cream and sugar.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61151


Oh be still my heart and my sadly empty stomach. I wonder if I can sweet talk SWMBO into baking some of those Triple Berry Tarts, topped with French vanilla ice cream? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Oh be still my heart and my sadly empty stomach. I wonder if I can sweet talk SWMBO into baking some of those Triple Berry Tarts, topped with French vanilla ice cream? :icon_scratch:


That sounds good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61168


Good gracious, I'm sitting here drooling on the keyboard. That can't be good, but all of those sparks coming from the keyboard sure are pretty! LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Good gracious, I'm sitting here drooling on the keyboard. That can't be good, but all of those sparks coming from the keyboard sure are pretty! LOL.


I feel like you and I don't even know what it is.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> I feel like you and I don't even know what it is.


Looks like chocolate cake with vanilla frosting.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fading Fast said:


> I feel like you and I don't even know what it is.





Howard said:


> Looks like chocolate cake with vanilla frosting.


It's a chocolate cake with whipped cream and caramel sauce drizzled down the interior.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This fairly DEFINES the word 'unctuous'.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61230
> 
> 
> View attachment 61231
> 
> 
> View attachment 61232
> 
> View attachment 61234


Yum. There is a reason why so many of us struggle with our weight loss efforts...His name is Oldsarge! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Yum. There is a reason why so many of us struggle with our weight loss efforts...His name is Oldsarge! LOL.


And so many desserts to choose from reminds me of a buffet.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61464


I like vanilla cones with colored sprinkles.


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> I like vanilla cones with colored sprinkles.


So do I Howard. Although, I prefer this type of colored (rainbow) sprinkle.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> So do I Howard. Although, I prefer this type of colored (rainbow) sprinkle.
> View attachment 61518


I always neglect to get a vanilla cone when Mr Softee comes around in the parking lot where I work, maybe when I get back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

I know it must be time for dessert when Sarge posts.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

It was too ugly to photograph, but we were given a bunch of Fredericksburg peaches. Some were tossed in a little orange liqueur and made into a rustic tart topped with mascarpone into which some local comb honey had been mixed, including delicious little bits of comb.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61580


Strawberry shortcake is always a welcomed summer treat, which here in the torpid heat of the summer season in central Florida, is best eaten indoors under the comforting cloak of a good air conditioner! LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> Strawberry shortcake is always a welcomed summer treat, which here in the torpid heat of the summer season in central Florida, is best eaten indoors under the comforting cloak of a good air conditioner! LOL.


You brought to mind a quirky memory of my father. His birthday was on May 28th, and we usually celebrated with strawberry shortcake. He retired in Annapolis (1938 graduate from the boat school on the Severn), and it can be muggy there. He turned the air conditioning on on Memorial Day and off on Labor Day. I remember him sitting at the table, probably wearing a pink polo, chewing every seed in each berry while perspiration beaded on his upper lip.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61621


That's a good snack to bring to the office.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61621


Who among us has bought a dozen donuts to take to a meeting recently? If you have, what do you think of a $16.79 price tag for a dozen donuts? An example of inflation of the worst kind! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Who among us has bought a dozen donuts to take to a meeting recently? If you have, what do you think of a $16.79 price tag for a dozen donuts? An example of inflation of the worst kind! LOL.


It's probably less than that at Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> It's probably less than that at Dunkin Donuts.


You may be right. Mine came from a local shop called "Sip n Dip" and the saddest part of the story is I didn't even get to eat one!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> You may be right. Mine came from a local shop called "Sip n Dip" and the saddest part of the story is I didn't even get to eat one!


What's your favorite donuts?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> What's your favorite donuts?


A raspberry filled glazed doughnut is pretty darned special for my taste buds! Another favorite would be a maple glazed, with crumbled walnuts and bacon on top.//they call it "some love for the pig!" LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A raspberry filled glazed doughnut is pretty darned special for my taste buds! Another favorite would be a maple glazed, with crumbled walnuts and bacon on top.//they call it "some love for the pig!" LOL.


I definitely like those messy donuts like the creme filled and the jelly ones.


----------



## Howard

I don't know what this is but I need to make room for dessert after dinner.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61833
> 
> 
> View attachment 61834
> 
> 
> View attachment 61836


Is it Peach Day?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61994


Those pies remind of this snack pie I always see at work, They're called Table Talk pies.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62029


Is that an 8"X10" color glossy of a slice of Caramel Apple Cheesecake? If so, I think I am in love again! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62065
> 
> 
> View attachment 62066
> 
> 
> View attachment 62067


The first picture looks like a S'mores Ice Cream?


----------



## Oldsarge

Fudge bars with toasted meringue.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62074


Thanks Sarge.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62074


Nice rig. That's right, I said rig! The plunging gorge directs one's attention to the bright white peasant top and on down to the artistic lacing that serves an additional function of somewhat redesigning the human form. The real danger of all this is that we might be induced to overlook the seductive nature of the young beauties assault on that cone. This is all to say, don't overlook the important stuff! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62149
> 
> 
> View attachment 62150
> 
> View attachment 62151
> 
> 
> View attachment 62152
> 
> View attachment 62153
> 
> 
> View attachment 62154


I can only wish that my diet allowed me desserts, but alas, it does not. However rumor has it that I cheat! LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62149
> 
> 
> View attachment 62150
> 
> View attachment 62151
> 
> 
> View attachment 62152
> 
> View attachment 62153
> 
> 
> View attachment 62154


Must be time for dessert.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62266


.....and Ms Kitty sits considering how many of those she can eat and still maintain her figure for James Arness? She always feels in competition with that damned horse of his. LOL


----------



## Fading Fast

I am theoretically opposed to retailers selling seasonal goods ridiculously early, such as selling pumpkin Peeps in August.

But I am also a weak man and haven't had a Peep since Easter, so when I saw these in the store yesterday, my theoretical values went out the window.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> I am theoretically opposed to retailers selling seasonal goods ridiculously early, such as selling pumpkin Peeps in August.
> 
> But I am also a weak man and haven't had a Peep since Easter, so when I saw these in the store yesterday, my theoretical values went out the window.
> 
> View attachment 62340


I can't wait for the Fall weather.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> I am theoretically opposed to retailers selling seasonal goods ridiculously early, such as selling pumpkin Peeps in August.
> 
> But I am also a weak man and haven't had a Peep since Easter, so when I saw these in the store yesterday, my theoretical values went out the window.
> 
> View attachment 62340


The upside is those pumpkins must be health food, as may be noted on the packaging they are both Gluten and Fat free and if you eat the whole package they are only 140 calories. Life can be good.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> The upside is those pumpkins must be health food, as may be noted on the packaging they are both Gluten and Fat free and if you eat the whole package they are only 140 calories. Life can be good.


As I patiently explained to my girlfriend yesterday, when she expressed disdain for my choice of snack, pumpkins are good for you. Clearly, the crop came in early this year, so Peeps wanted to get it to market while the fruit was still fresh (this elicited a girlfriend eye roll). I don't think she understands these things.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> The upside is those pumpkins must be health food, as may be noted on the packaging they are both Gluten and Fat free and if you eat the whole package they are only 140 calories. Life can be good.


I've eaten Peeps before, they're also good in either Hot Chocolate Or Coffee too.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Limeliness!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Limeliness!
> 
> View attachment 62357
> 
> 
> View attachment 62358
> 
> 
> View attachment 62359
> 
> 
> View attachment 62360


There is just nothing better than a generous slice of Key Lime pie. I think I can credit at least two to three inches of my waistline to that one vice of mine. LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62304
> 
> 
> View attachment 62305
> 
> View attachment 62306
> 
> View attachment 62308


Ice Cream tastes good on a hot day.


----------



## Howard

Every time The Mr Softee truck comes by in the parking lot of King Kullen, I keep forgetting to get myself a vanilla cone but he's only there for a while then he leaves.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62403


I'd love a cold cone now, so refreshing.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

I treated myself to a vanilla cone yesterday when Mr. Softee came around in The King Kullen parking lot, it was delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62625


Great advice for living the good life!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62625


I eat ice cream cause I'm in the mood for it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 62656


Peanuts, roasted in a bed of chocolate, perhaps?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Peanuts, roasted in a bed of chocolate, perhaps?


I love chocolate peanuts.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Peanuts, roasted in a bed of chocolate, perhaps?


Looks more like hazelnuts to me. Very PNW!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Looks more like hazelnuts to me. Very PNW!


Looking more closely at the photo, I must confess that you may be right in your assessment, but this far south, hazelnuts are just not a part of our thought process. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Looking more closely at the photo, I must confess that you may be right in your assessment, but this far south, hazelnuts are just not a part of our thought process. LOL.


That was one of the advantages to retiring to the north.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63031
> 
> 
> View attachment 63032
> 
> 
> View attachment 63033
> 
> 
> View attachment 63038


Ready at the dining table!
Ready with the big fork or spoon!
With great gusto, eat!
Yum!!!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63107


Is that Lemon Meringue Pie?


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> Is that Lemon Meringue Pie?


Given the slices of lime in the picture, my money is on Key Lime Pie.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that Lemon Meringue Pie?


key lime


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> key lime


Thanks, it looks scrumptious.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## elixirhtc

I love these sweets specially the dessert ...


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63225
> 
> 
> View attachment 63226


Beignets...Yum! On a more serios note I do pray that New Orleans will fare well this weekend.


----------



## Oldsarge

It took forever for Nahleens to recover from Katrina and they really aren't fully rebuilt, yet. This one may just finish the poor place off.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63583
> 
> 
> View attachment 63584
> 
> 
> View attachment 63589
> 
> 
> View attachment 63590
> 
> 
> View attachment 63591


I love Magnum Ice Cream.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63583
> 
> 
> View attachment 63584
> 
> 
> View attachment 63589
> 
> 
> View attachment 63590
> 
> 
> View attachment 63591


Oh my, you are pushing all the hot buttons today! There goes the diet.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63756
> 
> 
> View attachment 63757
> 
> 
> View attachment 63758
> 
> 
> View attachment 63759
> 
> 
> View attachment 63760
> 
> 
> View attachment 63761
> 
> 
> View attachment 63763
> 
> 
> View attachment 63765
> 
> 
> View attachment 63766
> 
> 
> View attachment 63767


I'm too much of an adult to think this is cute and, of course, I haven't spent anytime looking at it.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63756
> 
> 
> View attachment 63757
> 
> 
> View attachment 63758
> 
> 
> View attachment 63759
> 
> 
> View attachment 63760
> 
> 
> View attachment 63761
> 
> 
> View attachment 63763
> 
> 
> View attachment 63765
> 
> 
> View attachment 63766
> 
> 
> View attachment 63767


I like the bottom photo, It almost looks real.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64207
> 
> 
> View attachment 64209
> 
> 
> View attachment 64210
> 
> 
> View attachment 64211
> 
> 
> View attachment 64213
> 
> 
> View attachment 64214
> 
> View attachment 64215
> 
> 
> View attachment 64216
> 
> 
> View attachment 64217
> 
> 
> View attachment 64218


That must be some good ice cream.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64207
> 
> 
> View attachment 64209
> 
> 
> View attachment 64210
> 
> 
> View attachment 64211
> 
> 
> View attachment 64213
> 
> 
> View attachment 64214
> 
> View attachment 64215
> 
> 
> View attachment 64216
> 
> 
> View attachment 64217
> 
> 
> View attachment 64218


Sure would like to give those peanut butter cup brownies a try!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64300
> 
> 
> View attachment 64301
> 
> 
> View attachment 64302


Are the lavender flowers edible?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Are the lavender flowers edible?


I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I wouldn't risk it.


There are some flowers that are edible.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64360


God, that looks so good.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64539
> 
> 
> View attachment 64540
> 
> 
> View attachment 64541
> 
> 
> View attachment 64542
> 
> 
> View attachment 64543
> 
> 
> View attachment 64544


"So many sweet treats, but so little latitude in one's diet!" Bummer. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64755
> 
> 
> View attachment 64756
> 
> 
> View attachment 64757


The asymmetric appeal of the desserts pictured above is what draws the viewer in and sets the hook! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64790
> 
> 
> View attachment 64791


YUM cookies and cake.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64790


But, but....why stop at 11 cookies? Why not a dozen? Did you eat one before taking the picture or are you just messing with our minds? :crazy: LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

😇


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65024


An apple tart, fitted with a caramel drizzle...now that is my kind of sweet treat!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65255
> 
> 
> View attachment 65256
> 
> 
> View attachment 65257
> 
> 
> View attachment 65258


I love Halloween desserts.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65255
> 
> 
> View attachment 65256
> 
> 
> View attachment 65257
> 
> 
> View attachment 65258


That slice of crumb crusted pecan pie has captured my heart and incited a growling in my gut on this series! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65299


Ya just can't find a milkshake like that at the local Malt Shoppe!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65721
> 
> 
> View attachment 65725
> 
> 
> View attachment 65727
> 
> 
> View attachment 65729
> 
> 
> View attachment 65731


You can't have those pastries without a cold glass of milk.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66161


Creme Brulee....Scorched custard....Yum! At once tasty and not to hard a hit on our waistlines.


----------



## Oldsarge

Especially if you make it with Swerve(TM) a company with which I have no connection beyond being a customer.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Tweedlover

Had never been much of an apple pie fan, but we discovered this toffee apple streusel pie at our local Krogers. It not only is the best apple pie I've had but the best pie period.
https://www.kroger.com/p/private-selection-toffee-apple-streusel-pie/0001111020743


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66419
> 
> 
> View attachment 66423
> 
> 
> View attachment 66425


I love chocolate sweets.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66419
> 
> 
> View attachment 66423
> 
> 
> View attachment 66425


Acknowledging member Howard's declared affinity for chocolate sweets, my preference from the above options would be the caramel apple tarts 'a la mode' pictured in the top photo. Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66575
> 
> 
> View attachment 66579
> 
> 
> View attachment 66583


There are so many difficult choices to be made in life, but I can handle this.....I'll take one of each, please!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 66545
> 
> 
> View attachment 66547
> 
> 
> View attachment 66549
> 
> 
> View attachment 66551


That is good right after a hearty meal and don't forget the coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67221


I love it, but what exactly is it. It looks like a chocolate filled, sugar coated corn cob. Well give it a double yum anyway.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I love it, but what exactly is it. It looks like a chocolate filled, sugar coated corn cob. Well give it a double yum anyway.


chocolate flavored corn on the cob sounds good.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's a churro. It's a Mexican cinnamon sugar donut. It's deep fried in long strips and then you dip it in chocolate sauce.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67425
> 
> 
> View attachment 67427
> 
> 
> View attachment 67429
> 
> 
> View attachment 67431
> 
> View attachment 67433
> 
> 
> View attachment 67439
> 
> 
> View attachment 67441


Even with the pastry fingers and thumb growing out of it's crust, I'll go with the fruit pie pictured in the third photo from the top. Looking creepy, but also pretty tasty!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Even with the pastry fingers and thumb growing out of it's crust, I'll go with the fruit pie pictured in the third photo from the top. Looking creepy, but also pretty tasty!


There's an eyeball and someone's brain in the sundae.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> There's an eyeball and someone's brain in the sundae.


Point well made!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Point well made!


Just hope it's not real, the last thing you need to see is a body part in your dessert.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67555


Is that peach or apple pie?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67517
> 
> 
> View attachment 67521
> 
> 
> View attachment 67523


Looking at the pictures above, I think I just regained the two pounds I lost last week! Now that just can't be good? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that peach or apple pie?


Probably apple but possibly pear.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67953


Mrs Eagle puts out a pretty good pumpkin pie for Thanksgiving in her own right. I'm going to have to try to convince her to adorn it in the manner of the pie pictured above.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68201


That must be Apple Pie?


----------



## Howard

I love Creme Brulee, is this the dessert where they put a light flame to it or is that Flambe?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I love Creme Brulee, is this the dessert where they put a light flame to it or is that Flambe?


Creme Brule is also referred to as burnt cream. Flambe is when you pour liques on it and set it aflame to burn off the alcohol.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 68559
> 
> 
> View attachment 68561


Blueberry cobbler, a la mode.....sounds like breakfast to me! Yum.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69407


And don't forget Apple Pie too.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69429


Considering the caloric impact of the gastronomical delight pictured above, I am reminded of the word(s) of the late, great General Anthony McAulife in response to the Geran commander calling for his surrender of Bastogne......"NUTS!" LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 69545


Holy Smokes, What the heck?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Holy Smokes, What the heck?


It's called a 'trifle'.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Mrs Eagle is baking pies today, preparing to feast on the morrow! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Mrs Eagle is baking pies today, preparing to feast on the morrow! LOL.


Will it be pumpkin?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Will it be pumpkin?


Pumpkin and apple pies are on the menu.


----------



## Oldsarge

We had pumpkin, apple and cranberry.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Pumpkin and apple pies are on the menu.


I love pumpkin pies, the smell is so good.


----------



## Big T

I love pumpkin, but it does not love me! We switched to sweet potato pie and it’s even better!

Hope you all had a great Thanksgiving day!


----------



## Oldsarge

If I get my garden chores done in a timely manner today (or if it starts raining more than a drizzle) I am going to break out the ice cream maker and whip up a batch of low-glycemic ice cream. I am developing a craving.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Since we had a large gathering with daughters, husbands, grandkids, etc. wife cooked three small turkeys, one normal, one w/Cajun flavor injected and one w/Italian flavor injected. Plenty of leftovers even today, including cheesecake, sweet potato pie, pumpkin pie and a cranberry cake concoction.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> I love pumpkin, but it does not love me! We switched to sweet potato pie and it's even better!
> 
> Hope you all had a great Thanksgiving day!


Would you consider Yams with melted marshmallows a dessert considering it's part of the Thanksgiving meal?


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Would you consider Yams with melted marshmallows a dessert considering it's part of the Thanksgiving meal?


Not at our home! Yams are eaten with the turkey.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Since we had a large gathering with daughters, husbands, grandkids, etc. wife cooked three small turkeys, one normal, one w/Cajun flavor injected and one w/Italian flavor injected. Plenty of leftovers even today, including cheesecake, sweet potato pie, pumpkin pie and a cranberry cake concoction.


Send some over here.


Big T said:


> Not at our home! Yams are eaten with the turkey.


But if it's with mixed in with marshmallows, it's still a meal?


----------



## Oldsarge

I hate marshmallows on sweet potatoes. Just roasted with butter and seasoned salt is fine.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I hate marshmallows on sweet potatoes. Just roasted with butter and seasoned salt is fine.


Mrs Eagle makes a sweet potato casserole, topped with brown sugar and walnuts. Yummy! We gave up on the marshmallows years ago.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I hate marshmallows on sweet potatoes. Just roasted with butter and seasoned salt is fine.


I like mine with marshmallows, gives it a nice sweet taste.


----------



## Howard

Enjoy dessert.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71029


Looks like a house made out of chocolate.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Looks like a house made out of chocolate.


Naw....that's a patinated gingerbread house. I'll just huff and I'll puff and eat that house up....with cold mild to wash it down of course. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71067


Nice broguing on that pie crust!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Naw....that's a patinated gingerbread house. I'll just huff and I'll puff and eat that house up....with cold mild to wash it down of course. LOL.


The eating part afterwards is the best part of making gingerbread houses.


----------



## Howard

Here is a Chocolate House. (everything is all chocolate)


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71289


Mrs Eagle baked a strawberry-rhubarb pie to go with tonight's family dinner. I am tempted to cut a slab from it to be sure it is just right before the kids and grand kids arrive, but then....perhaps I should wait? LOL.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71289


Is that a delicious apple pie?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Mrs Eagle baked a strawberry-rhubarb pie to go with tonight's family dinner. I am tempted to cut a slab from it to be sure it is just right before the kids and grand kids arrive, but then....perhaps I should wait? LOL.


Did you have it for dessert or was it part of the main course?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Did you have it for dessert or was it part of the main course?


Dessert and the masses liked the pie plate clean. So much for a late night snack!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71619


I counted 6 mini pies.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I counted 6 mini pies.


Hand pies, Howard, _hand_ pies.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Hand pies, Howard, _hand_ pies.


Are those pies you eat with your hand?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71685


Home made 'peanut butter cup' bark? If so, Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71889


Did you have a slice?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## ran23

Apple Fritter?


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> Apple Fritter?


Maybe it's peanut brittle?


----------



## Oldsarge

Apple fritter!


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Mrs Eagle baked a strawberry-rhubarb pie to go with tonight's family dinner. I am tempted to cut a slab from it to be sure it is just right before the kids and grand kids arrive, but then....perhaps I should wait? LOL.


Strawberry-rhubarb????? My favorite all-time pie, especially with a healthy dollop of fresh whipped cream!


----------



## Oldsarge

In my house we were rhubarb purists. Rhubarb pie and strawberry ice cream. No mixing!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71991
> 
> 
> View attachment 71993
> 
> 
> View attachment 71995
> 
> 
> View attachment 71997
> 
> 
> View attachment 72033


time for a late snack.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 71997


What a great way to cap off a great meat, with a bit of pianistic panache....yum! :angry:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

It never occurred to me to have French toast for dessert.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> It never occurred to me to have French toast for dessert.
> 
> View attachment 72197


Would you call it a breakfast dessert?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Would you call it a breakfast dessert?


I would call it a beginning and ask for seconds!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I would call it a beginning and ask for seconds!


I'd have it at anytime of the day.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72535


That looks like a tasty dessert.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72727


They look very pretty.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72789


Christmas cookies, perchance?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72909
> 
> 
> View attachment 72911


That's the biggest chocolate I've ever seen.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> That's the biggest chocolate I've ever seen.


Howard, I think that may be the worlds largest Gingerbread Space Cruiser that you are looking at, commanded of course by a kinder, gentler Darth Vader! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, I think that may be the worlds largest Gingerbread Space Cruiser that you are looking at, commanded of course by a kinder, gentler Darth Vader! LOL.


Oh I thought it was a big piece of chocolate, didn't know it was Gingerbread.


----------



## Howard

You could melt it or just eat it for dessert whatever you like.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Figgy Pudding


----------



## Tweedlover

Decided to pick up another toffee apple streusel pie for Christmas.


----------



## Troones

I’ll be making my first ever batch of homemade peanut butter cups Christmas morning. Something I’ve been wanting to do for years but never got around to it. Photos will be shared no matter the result!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73233
> 
> 
> Figgy Pudding


Why doesn't it resemble a pudding?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73233
> 
> 
> Figgy Pudding


Traditional, eh? My preference is for a fruit cake. Go figure......:icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Why doesn't it resemble a pudding?


That's what puddings looked like in Victorian times.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Traditional, eh? My preference is for a fruit cake. Go figure......:icon_scratch:


I like fruit cake, In fact I may think of buying it next week.


----------



## ran23

I never liked fruitcake. I had a job for 10+ years and the owner gave fruitcakes. Even years I gave it to my Father. Odd years to a buddy of mine. Thanksgiving he gave out turkeys. At the time, I doubt if I ever used an oven. I went to Thanksgiving at the parents and asked Dad to cook it and keep half.


----------



## Oldsarge

The only fruitcake I find edible comes from Texas. I haven't had it in years but I remember it being wonderful.


----------



## Howard

ran23 said:


> I never liked fruitcake. I had a job for 10+ years and the owner gave fruitcakes. Even years I gave it to my Father. Odd years to a buddy of mine. Thanksgiving he gave out turkeys. At the time, I doubt if I ever used an oven. I went to Thanksgiving at the parents and asked Dad to cook it and keep half.


Why didn't you like fruitcake? Was it the smell, the shape it looked like or it didn't have "fruit" in it??


----------



## Big T

My brother makes good fruit cakes, though I’m the only one that eats them! Lots of rum!


----------



## ran23

Not sure, maybe everything about it. I would have a small piece with my Father.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73327


It's absolutely guaranteed....You'll love the Yule Log! LOL.


----------



## Troones

My homemade peanut butter cups. I know they don't look very polished but lots of lessons learned from this first attempt. The second batch holds a lot of promise I think.


----------



## eagle2250

Troones said:


> My homemade peanut butter cups. I know they don't look very polished but lots of lessons learned from this first attempt. The second batch holds a lot of promise I think.
> 
> View attachment 73405


It is said that a picture is worth a thousand words, but when considering home made peanut butter cups, taste trumps all other considerations and frankly those look pretty good to me! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

If those are as big as they look, my dear Troones, then you are a master confectioner, even in these early editions!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 73577


That is an impressive Yule Log cake. I would love to tuck into a big slice of that, with a tall glass of ice cold milk. Yum.


----------



## Howard

Happy New Year!


----------



## Oldsarge

Getting awfully close, anyway.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Getting awfully close, anyway.


4 more days left.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74467


Breakfast or perhaps just a tasty mid-morning snack? Works either way from my perspective.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74651


What a masterpiece! First, I love the colors' _Split Complement,_ between the Yellow-orange of the _Drizzle_, and the Violet-to-Greenish-Blue range within the berries. Then, there's the reduction glaze of the cake stand, which mimics the colors in the blueberries. And there's the contrast between black shadows, and the cool white of the icing. Nobody in this house could actually eat it, probably, since we're carb-intolerant. But, as a visual feast, that photo is the best of the best.


----------



## Oldsarge

A colorist! One so seldom gets the opportunity to meet one. Well spotted, that person.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 74687


My Mom made the very best deep dish blueberry pies. Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75055


For a second there and I apologize for saying this but I thought that I was looking at chocolate sauce being dumped on a woman's rear end. Was this done on purpose by any chance? Or maybe it was a woman who had a bad case of the runs. 😂


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> For a second there and I apologize for saying this but I thought that I was looking at chocolate sauce being dumped on a woman's rear end. Was this done on purpose by any chance? Or maybe it was a woman who had a bad case of the runs. 😂


Howard, they're twin ice cream cones!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Howard, they're twin ice cream cones!


But are you seeing what I'm seeing, I see a woman's rear end? I'm not kidding, that's what my mind thinks it's viewing, What about you? The cones are the legs.


----------



## Oldsarge

I think that's deliberate on the part of the photographer. They're still ice cream cones.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> But are you seeing what I'm seeing, I see a woman's rear end? I'm not kidding, that's what my mind thinks it's viewing, What about you? The cones are the legs.


Not to worry, Howard! You're just a red blooded (post) adolescent! I would be lying if I said I didn't see a female posterior!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75055


Well, whether we are looking at a female posterior or just two ice cream cones, it appears we are witnessing a rather explosive release of the "Hershey Squirts!" The timing on the photographic capture of that image is rather remarkable...yes, no? :icon_scratch: LOL.


----------



## FiscalDean

Howard said:


> But are you seeing what I'm seeing, I see a woman's rear end? I'm not kidding, that's what my mind thinks it's viewing, What about you? The cones are the legs.


If those are legs, she needs to do something with those vericose veins.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Well, whether we are looking at a female posterior or just two ice cream cones, it appears we are witnessing a rather explosive release of the "Hershey Squirts!" The timing on the photographic capture of that image is rather remarkable...yes, no? :icon_scratch: LOL.


Must have ingested some "aspertine" as the squirts seem to be going upward!


----------



## Oldsarge

simplicity


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Well, whether we are looking at a female posterior or just two ice cream cones, it appears we are witnessing a rather explosive release of the "Hershey Squirts!" The timing on the photographic capture of that image is rather remarkable...yes, no? :icon_scratch: LOL.


Yes I agree, the brown chocolate reminds me of something nasty I won't mention on here.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75493


 I love Donuts.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75493


Tempting....very tempting!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 76077
> 
> 
> View attachment 76079
> 
> 
> View attachment 76085
> 
> 
> View attachment 76091


What's your favorite flavor doughnuts Sarge?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What's your favorite flavor doughnuts Sarge?


Oddly I like plain. They're the best for dunking in coffee.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Oddly I like plain. They're the best for dunking in coffee.


Mine is Boston creme.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Oddly I like plain. They're the best for dunking in coffee.


Old fashioned cake donuts are my favorites.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77087
> 
> 
> View attachment 77089
> 
> 
> View attachment 77091


I love Strawberry Milkshakes.


----------



## ran23

Cookies have always been my downfall.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I love Strawberry Milkshakes.


And blueberry and peach!


----------



## eagle2250

ran23 said:


> Cookies have always been my downfall.


I share your pain, but I continue to enjoy my occasional cookie w/milk breaks as I watch Big Bang Theory reruns on the 'boob tube!' Life is good.


----------



## Oldsarge

I have found sugarless dark chocolate chips in my local grocery. Chocolate chip cookies with pecans lie in my future.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> And blueberry and peach!


Same here, especially chocolate milkshakes.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77597


Whose birthday is it?


----------



## Oldsarge

Man, I haven't had one of those in soooooo long.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77743
> 
> 
> View attachment 77745
> 
> 
> View attachment 77751
> 
> 
> View attachment 77749
> 
> 
> View attachment 77783
> 
> 
> Man, I haven't had one of those in soooooo long.


Me neither.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77783
> 
> 
> Man, I haven't had one of those in soooooo long.


A dressed out banana split....oh how I miss those good old days and the good old eats that went with them! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 77917


I swear, they resemble sea shells.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78347


I'll take a slice of Lemon Meringue Pie.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I'll take a slice of Lemon Meringue Pie.


That's actually a lemon ricotta cake but pretty close.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 78991


The picture above puts me in mind of dining in New Orleans.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 79061


I love fresh hot cookies.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I'll take a slice of Lemon Meringue Pie.


With meringue "a mile high"!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 79061


Just yesterday the Mrs. was baking Oatmeal, Cran-raisin and chopped walnut cookies...a sweet treat, perhaps, but also a healthy option! The grapplers in the house couldn't partake, but that didn't stop their Dad and me! Bwahahaha!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 79189
> 
> 
> View attachment 79191


Take the rest away and leave that big slab of chocolate layer cake for me...I think I'm in love!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> With meringue "a mile high"!


Yes Please.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 79345


😀

Wow, this new forum makes the pie picture look huge.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 83963


Anatomically correct Turtle candies...yummy!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Is it true that you should always have dessert after dinner or just skip it?

I mean you don't always have to have anything.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Is it true that you should always have dessert after dinner or just skip it?
> 
> I mean you don't always have to have anything.


Eating a tiny dessert after dinned to satisfy your sweet tooth cravings is better than waiting until those cravings grow out of control and binging a great big dessert, all in one sitting. Moderation is the key to success.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Eating a tiny dessert after dinned to satisfy your sweet tooth cravings is better than waiting until those cravings grow out of control and binging a great big dessert, all in one sitting. Moderation is the key to success.



Sometimes I have a yogurt or maybe a small bowl of healthy cereal before bedtime and sometimes if I'm in a sugary mood I can have a slice of my chocolate birthday cake.


----------



## Oldsarge

I break off a piece of 70% Cacao dark chocolate and spread crunchy peanut butter on top. Eat your heart out, Reese's!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84494


Chocolate cupcakes...washed down with Guinness? I rather like both, when ingested separately, but in combination...I just don't know! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Chocolate cupcakes...washed down with Guinness? I rather like both, when ingested separately, but in combination...I just don't know! LOL.


The cupcakes have Guinness in them. No, I don't have the recipe.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> The cupcakes have Guinness in them. No, I don't have the recipe.


Beer Cupcakes?


----------



## Oldsarge

Stout cupcakes


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84721


Finally someone has solved the endless riddle of Pi...they are not squared, but rather they are round! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Finally someone has solved the endless riddle of Pi...they are not squared, but rather they are round! LOL.


And delicious too.


----------



## Oldsarge

Chocolate dumplings with ice cream. Hmmmm


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85043



Very soon it will be Summertime.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85154
> 
> 
> View attachment 85155
> 
> 
> View attachment 85156


 These pictures make me want to buy a "before dinner" snack.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Is it true that you should always have dessert after dinner or just skip it?
> 
> I mean you don't always have to have anything.


We generally save the treats for an hour or so, to give them the honor they deserve!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85125


Looks very tempting, but where's the ice cream top hat on that bowl of cobbler?


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> We generally save the treats for an hour or so, to give them the honor they deserve!


That's what I do, I wait about an hour or so myself.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

]


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> ]
> View attachment 85448
> 
> 
> View attachment 85449
> 
> 
> View attachment 85450


😕I feel like dessert now but it's still the morning.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> 😕I feel like dessert now but it's still the morning.


So what? Dessert for breakfast!


----------



## Oldsarge

Doughnuts for breakfast used to be a Saturday staple when I was growing up.


----------



## Howard

Vecchio Vespa said:


> So what? Dessert for breakfast!


There are times when I want a slice of cake or pie for breakfast plus I have to add a bowl of cereal and a banana to go along with it because I'm that hungry.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Doughnuts for breakfast used to be a Saturday staple when I was growing up.


I just cannot have just doughuts they don't fill you up, something needs to be my side dish like a bowl of cereal or an omelette.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I just cannot have just doughuts they don't fill you up, something needs to be my side dish like a bowl of cereal or an omelette.


Or a slab of last night’s greasy pizza!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Or a slab of last night’s greasy pizza!


Not a good combination for me or my stomach, pizza and doughnuts or pizza and cereal doesn't work for me I'd rather save the pizza for lunch or dinner.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> Not a good combination for me or my stomach, pizza and doughnuts or pizza and cereal doesn't know work for me I'd rather save the pizza for lunch or dinner.


Ahhh, an issue related to will power! One does not run, full tilt, in to a life of rising at 5:00AM, wolfing down three day old pizza with coagulated axle grease on it, snarfiling three quarts of black coffee with a half dozen aspirin, kicking whoever it is you woke up with, out to the curb, over night, Howard! 

Pizza in the morning takes commitment!


----------



## eagle2250

Big T said:


> Ahhh, an issue related to will power! One does not run, full tilt, in to a life of rising at 5:00AM, wolfing down three day old pizza with coagulated axle grease on it, snarfiling three quarts of black coffee with a half dozen aspirin, kicking whoever it is you woke up with, out to the curb, over night, Howard!
> 
> Pizza in the morning takes commitment!


Reading through your post above, it was like I was seeing my life pass before my eyes! LOL.


----------



## Big T

eagle2250 said:


> Reading through your post above, it was like I was seeing my life pass before my eyes! LOL.


Our station in life, is to give the youngster Howard, our esteemed guidance. Whether or not he accepts will determine if he makes our unspoken mistakes, that at least, littered some of my early years!


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Ahhh, an issue related to will power! One does not run, full tilt, in to a life of rising at 5:00AM, wolfing down three day old pizza with coagulated axle grease on it, snarfiling three quarts of black coffee with a half dozen aspirin, kicking whoever it is you woke up with, out to the curb, over night, Howard!
> 
> Pizza in the morning takes commitment!


T, unless it's a "breakfast pizza" I will eat it with scrambled eggs, bacon and sausage as toppings and a cup of my coffee on the side.


----------



## Howard

Big T said:


> Our station in life, is to give the youngster Howard, our esteemed guidance. Whether or not he accepts will determine if he makes our unspoken mistakes, that at least, littered some of my early years!



Pizza is dairy, meats and bread, for me it's not considered "a" breakfast meal, I will have breakfast pizza, dessert pizza but pizza in general, I will skip it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85554


Save one of those slices for My Mother, it's her birthday today.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Save one of those slices for My Mother, it's her birthday today.


Happy Birthday Howard's Momma! You have raised a great son so many of us think a lot of.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Happy Birthday Howard's Momma! You have raised a great son so many of us think a lot of.


Thanks, she's always been proud of me.


----------



## Oldsarge

Peach crisp done right.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Yesterday I made up a batch of blueberry/lime/ginger ice cream. It was pretty good but a little heavy on the ginger.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86252
> 
> 
> View attachment 86253


That's for after dinner.


----------



## Oldsarge

Or "instead of".


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Or "instead of".


What do you mean?


----------



## Oldsarge

Ice cream for lunch, coffee cake for breakfast, a big slice of fruit pie for dinner--with cheese if you want. I'm not saying its a good idea, just possible.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Ice cream for lunch, coffee cake for breakfast, a big slice of fruit pie for dinner--with cheese if you want. I'm not saying its a good idea, just possible.


Sounds good but I think I'd want to have the coffee cake for breakfast along side a small bowl of cereal.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Ice cream for lunch, coffee cake for breakfast, a big slice of fruit pie for dinner--with cheese if you want. I'm not saying its a good idea, just possible.


If the plan is to put a slab a cheese on it, make the pie choice Deep Dish Apple.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I think this is in honor of Passover, I think.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86500


That looks like a Neapolitan.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86386


Is the above a picture of a slice of apple pie? If so, the filling is a bit more chopped up thatn the apple pie filling I am used to sinking my teeth into.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 86543


The above just looks so much more tempting that the bags of "Simply Pop" popcorn I eat sitting in front of the big screen! But the bag says mine is only 45 calories a cup...I think?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87332
> 
> 
> View attachment 87333



Looks like the waffle cone of frozen vanilla custard the wife was eating at Burger-FI yesterday. The darned thing was melting and dripping all over...in my Caddy, no less. Dammit!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Looks like the waffle cone of frozen vanilla custard the wife was eating at Burger-FI yesterday. The darned thing was melting and dripping all over...in my Caddy, no less. Dammit!


Just 3 more weeks until Summer begins I'm looking forward to ice cream.


----------



## Oldsarge

Why are you waiting? Ice cream is forever.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Why are you waiting? Ice cream is forever.


I'm waiting for it to go on sale or until the Mister Softee truck comes around in the parking lot.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87701
> 
> 
> View attachment 87702


Can I ask what cake that is Sarge? ^


----------



## Oldsarge

Some sort of 'death by caramel and chocolate' sort of thing. All it was was a photo.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Sarge, How about A Dessert Food Challenge? Here you have Vanilla Ice Cream, Waffles and Doughnuts and on top you have chocolate syrup, whipped cream and Maraschino Cherries.


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, this morning I just froze up the batch of fresh nectarine ice cream I have been working on for three days. It was my first success at custard based home made ice cream. I'm rather pleased with myself--and with the ice cream, too.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Well, this morning I just froze up the batch of fresh nectarine ice cream I have been working on for three days. It was my first success at custard based home made ice cream. I'm rather pleased with myself--and with the ice cream, too.


.....and it strikes me as a healthier gastronomical treat as well. Nicely done, Sir!


----------



## Oldsarge

It was even sucrose-free and low glycemic!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This is to share with Big T.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 87987
> 
> 
> This is to share with Big T.


I haven't had cannolis in quite a long time.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88043
> 
> 
> View attachment 88044


Those tarts get me salivating every time. Yum!


----------



## Howard

How about David's Peanut Butter Chocolate brownie, I had one and that is so delicious for an afternoon snack.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Drool, whimper, crave . . .


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88324


Now that would be good a very hot day.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88362


A big plate of Monkey Bread......yum! Interesting fact: First Lady Nancy Reagan used to serve monkey bread at the White House on Christmas morning. Kinda homey, huh?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A big plate of Monkey Bread......yum! Interesting fact: First Lady Nancy Reagan used to serve monkey bread at the White House on Christmas morning. Kinda homey, huh?


I've had monkey bread before and it's delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge

\


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, bring on that diabetic coma!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88550


Sourdough donuts, perchance? If so, Yum!


----------



## Oldsarge

Apple Fig Tart (sugar free)


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

bread pudding


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89206


Could go for ice cream maybe later.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Dunkin Donuts Cake Batter Iced Latte


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

How about a chocolate bomb?


----------



## Howard

Random Dessert Of The Day


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89657


That looks delicious, may I ask what that is?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> That looks delicious, may I ask what that is?


Red brownies. I think it's just food coloring but it could be cherries or something.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Red brownies. I think it's just food coloring but it could be cherries or something.


Could be peanut butter brownies.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89874


You have a favorite doughnut, Sarge?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> You have a favorite doughnut, Sarge?


chocolate glazed


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> chocolate glazed



Mine is jelly.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Mine is jelly.


How about a raspberry filled glazed doughnut? Yum!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> How about a raspberry filled glazed doughnut? Yum!



That's good, sometimes it can get a bit messy.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> That's good, sometimes it can get a bit messy.


Only sometimes?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Only sometimes?


You have to always catch the jelly with a napkin.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90015


They all look delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90079
> 
> 
> View attachment 90080
> 
> 
> View attachment 90082
> 
> 
> View attachment 90083
> 
> 
> View attachment 90084


Ice Cream is so good on a hot day like today.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90079
> 
> 
> View attachment 90080
> 
> 
> View attachment 90082
> 
> 
> View attachment 90083
> 
> 
> View attachment 90084


It all looks tempting, but please, make mine a big slice of that key lime pie!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Hot damn, a fudge bar. I haven't had one of those since jr. high!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90320


Do I see walnuts and raisons mixed throughout the cake above. If so, yum.


----------



## Oldsarge

To me it looks like a carrot cake so you could quite possibly be correct.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90450
> 
> 
> View attachment 90451
> 
> 
> View attachment 90453
> 
> 
> View attachment 90452
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 90454


Is that Oreo Cookie for real or for display, Sarge?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is that Oreo Cookie for real or for display, Sarge?


Looks edible to me.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Looks edible to me.


Hell, I'd eat that sundae but there needs to be another person to help me finish it cause you just can't eat that alone.


----------



## Oldsarge

But you can give it one heck of a try!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> But you can give it one heck of a try!


If only there was a way to store it in our freezer but there is no room since our refrigerator can only fit so much stuff.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90587


It has been perhaps a year or more since we had stopped in at Dairy Queen for a dipped cone, but yesterday we did so while out running errands. Alas, things always seem to be changing and not always for the good. Mrs. Eagle always goes for a chocolate dip and my go to dip has been butterscotch. Wouldn't you know it, they cancelled butterscotch and replaced it with cherry. I do believe I am suffering a moment of situational depression. LOL!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90949
> 
> 
> View attachment 90950


I'll just take a half dozen.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90949
> 
> 
> View attachment 90950


Paraphrasing the female lead in the movie Jerry McGuire, "You had me at the granulated sugar-coated old-fashioned donuts" .......


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90971
> 
> 
> View attachment 90972


YUM! Cookies And Coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91274


 So where's the right side up cake?


----------



## ran23

I never encountered Peach Gingerbread cake before, I would stand in line for that.


----------



## Oldsarge

ran23 said:


> I never encountered Peach Gingerbread cake before, I would stand in line for that.


It's certainly visually attractive. I may go hunt up the recipe and have a go at it. I mean, what could go wrong?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91341


Could that be Apple Pie?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Could that be Apple Pie?


Probably


----------



## Howard

Banana Pudding


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91456
> 
> View attachment 91457


Just in time for Halloween next month.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Just in time for Halloween next month.


Kind of hard to give to trickortreaters, though.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Kind of hard to give to trickortreaters, though.


You can always freeze it.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Jamaican Coconut Toto Cake


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91780


Looks too real to be a cake.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91800


Creme Brulee?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Creme Brulee?


with blueberries!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 91963
> 
> 
> View attachment 91964
> 
> 
> View attachment 91965
> 
> 
> View attachment 91966


Time for a snack, Which do you choose Sarge?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Time for a snack, Which do you choose Sarge?


Hard decision but I think I'd favor the cobbler with ice cream. 😍


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Hard decision but I think I'd favor the cobbler with ice cream. 😍


I'd choose the cannoli, if that's what it is.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> I'd choose the cannoli, if that's what it is.


Looks like a Bavarian cream-fill croissant, to me.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 92252


What are those?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> What are those?


Really fancy doughnuts


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Really fancy doughnuts


I'll take two.


----------



## Howard

I don't know if you'd call them a dessert but they're really a snack and so delicious.


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> I'd choose the cannoli, if that's what it is.


Take the cannoli, leave the gun…

(from first Godfather movie)


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 92334


How about a Coke Float?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> How about a Coke Float?


Root beer is better


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Root beer is better


Would any soda work?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Would any soda work?


Oh it can but root beer is the classic.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

PECAN PIE!!!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard




----------



## Oldsarge

Ooooo, a baked Alaska! They're so much easier to make with a propane torch than trying to brown the meringue in the oven.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Ooooo, a baked Alaska! They're so much easier to make with a propane torch than trying to brown the meringue in the oven.



Have you tried browning the meringue before?
I guess you have to be careful with lighting it or you'll wind up with an accident.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Have you tried browning the meringue before?
> I guess you have to be careful with lighting it or you'll wind up with an accident.


I've never made one but I have made creme bruleé with a propane torch. It's not hard if you watch what you're doing. Searing a standing rib roast with a torch before putting in the oven is another great idea.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Dulce de leche chocolate ganache cheesecake!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 93426


Is it your birthday?


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> Is it your birthday?


Oh, not for several months.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, not for several months.


Mine isn't for another 3 more months.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 93979


From what I see that looks like chicken patties and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Oldsarge

Howard said:


> From what I see that looks like chicken patties and vanilla ice cream.


It's donuts split like English Muffins with vanilla ice cream.


----------

